# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread (now with extra MEGA)



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

[YOUTUBE]buNpK1nJ0-M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pokedexes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait!! so only one Eevee evolution this time around?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

Subscribing to the new thread. 

Also, 8 days to go.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2013)

Rumour has it that Growlithe is exclusive to X, so my choice of choosing X over Y has been solidified even further!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Rumour has it that Growlithe is exclusive to X, so my choice of choosing X over Y has been solidified even further!



Transfer it from a previous game, woman


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

X = Mega Mewtwo X, Mega Charizard X and and Growlithe. A natural choice of course,


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Transfer it from a previous game, woman



Having Emerald, FireRed, Diamond, Platinum, HeartGold, Black, White, Black 2 and White 2 and 552 on my Black pokedex...this.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

Shit, I can give her a god damn Growlithe for free.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

Takes no time at all to breed that sucker with a ditto, and poof, I can give out growlithes like candy.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

There is a car keys pokemon. I laughed too hard.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2013)

It's going to be so damn hard just to choose SIX Pokemon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am thinking about renting Y with Gamefly and buy X


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2013)

yesssss new thread first page.

can't wait for X


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Proves Orrotto(name?) is Grass/Ghost. Yes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

old?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2013)

Hell yeah pumpkin


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah the pumpkin ghost is real!!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

Pumpkaboo 

It's typing and design are promising though


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

o.o


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2013)

So we _will_ have not 1, but 2 Ghost/Grass. Interesting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm guessing the two are and X and Y exclusives.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

That one guy has to hurry up and train his Goomy evo so it'll evolve.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

apparently they're not exclusives


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2013)

Also, just gonna throw it out there than Phantump and Pumpkaboo are pretty sweet names.  And the pokedex entry is exactly what I'd want.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

dem fanboys


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

8 days.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

Liking these mons so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Phantump 

I might eviolite that shit


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ice bug? :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just saw the new Ice pokemon. Only one stage for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Man so many great Pokemon with the same typings. We need a Ground mon al-fucking-ready


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bergmite is pure ice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

New move: Trick-or-Treat: Adds Ghost-type to target.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> New move: Trick-or-Treat: Adds Ghost-type to target.



LOL. That's pretty epic.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bergmite is apparently as big as Braixen


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2013)

Looking at it, I woulda given it like 50cm tops.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

pokemon is serious business in the verse 

but cute :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

IGN Review


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2013)

That Panchum outfit is so cute. 
And, yeah, Pokemon have always been THE thing in the 'verse. Everyone and their grandma is a trainer.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

wut.



man,i sure wish i could evolve sligoo 30 times


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2013)

It's a fake, an old meme that was popular enough to even show up in Scribblenauts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

^^ LOL.. Ohh.. 

Okay then.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

tentaquil :rofl


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

"seen:25 times.obtained:30 times."

sounds legit mr whoever made that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Fuck you guys I am just tired.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

i'm making fun of the faker here,not you. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Just forget it was ever posted


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Transfer it from a previous game, woman



Nobody will be able to transfer Pok?mon from the old games for months, man! I can't wait months to get my hands on a Growlithe!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

hope Goomy's final form is sweet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh my God. dem stats


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Oh my God. dem stats



damn!! my new tank pokemon?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

My faith is restored 

These new Pok?s are looking great.

It's awesome how Barbaracle is so awesome as its first stage is like.. crap.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep. I like his second form.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> IGN Review


And nothing of value was said in the entire review. No mention of how the post-game is or how many new pokemon there are.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

Velocity: What?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Velocity: What?


Pokemon Bank doesn't come out til like January.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well about the post game...



> NWR reviewer here. There are certain things I can't say because embargo, but the stuff some of you guys assumed is spot on. I won't say what, but I said what I said for a reason!





> You guys assumed more things than those two features (or lack thereof) specifically! I'm not saying that's what's spot on!
> 
> All I can say is that I write my reviews from the perspective of a /vp/-going seasoned Pok?mon fan and what I say about these games are things I take very seriously. Take that as you will. Though, I did not specifically mention the things you guys did, so I just want to put it out there that these are your words not mine. Anything you say is an interpretation!



so yeah


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

YOU CAN'T TRANSFER WITHOUT IT?!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well about the post game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't say anything about the post game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> That doesn't say anything about the post game.



sorry let me give you content about where he made his comment. He made his comment on the review Thread on GAF where people are talking about post content.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

hmm.looks like Pumpkaboo's evo name is Gourgeist.

or its a new pokemon i guess.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Nintendo World Report Review said:
			
		

> ... a low Pok?mon count, and a minimal post-game keep them from achieving the total nirvana that this series has always been capable of.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nintendo World Report Review pls.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Link removed



> I wish I could say this is the only problem I have with the game, but there are two other substantial issues I have that keep this from being a game that stands above previous entries. While recent Pok?mon games have had some major content to enjoy throughout, this one has a more limited longevity and replayability. Somewhat negatively, I would compare the amount of content you get in these games to Ruby and Sapphire.
> 
> My other complaint is that the game carries a greater reliance on repurposing old Pok?mon rather than introducing new ones this time around. Game Freak tries to make up for this through cool Mega Evolutions, re-typing old monsters to Fairy, and re-introducing some forgotten classics like Deliberd and Granbull, but it was a bit of a bummer to see the full extent of what the Kalos region actually introduced. Far more importantly, the Pok?mon designs introduced this generation are a somewhat noticeable step down in quality from past entries.



My two biggest worries for the game confirmed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

Three ghost pokemon so far!


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Proves Orrotto(name?) is Grass/Ghost. Yes


Ghost/Grass but yeah its type is pretty much confirmed now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds perfect.^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

This spanish review from AnaitGames just came out. 9/10

Speaking of postgame content, they say the following in spanish:


> Is it possible to complete the Pokedex without trading with previous games? Honestly, I don't know: many of the game's mysteries will only be resolved in time, and by lots of play sessions and connections. Those worried about endgame content can relax, as we say: there's content for a long time.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe Z will add more pokemon and post-game.

Just gotta wait two years to find out.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to know about the legendaries before I accidentally knock them out in my game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

>this one has a more limited longevity and replayability.

Well shit.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Doesn't look like I'll be using Exp. Share. General consensus is that it makes the game way too easy.

Edit: Eh, maybe not. I might keep it on and then mono-type or Nuzlocke to help with replayability/difficulty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## hehey (Oct 4, 2013)

Why Game Freak?, WWHHYYYY!???, from a review





> Pokemon X and Y is also notably a much easier game than previous Pokemon titles. I can't claim to be the best Pokemon player, and I've always found myself wiping out multiple times in past games. Yet in Pokemon X and Y, I've been wiped out just once in my dozens of hours of play, and most battles I've managed to plough my way through with little resistance.
> 
> This all feels mildly disappointing - especially when you mow down gym leader after gym leader with ease. The crux of the issue relates to EXP SHARE: it's no longer a held item, and instead is a bag item that automatically gives experience to all of your party Pokemon during each battle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

^^I have a feeling that it will become bug type when it evolves. You know, 'termites'....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Just turn it off you fools.

Lol these reviews.


HYPED AS HELL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

This confirms it, turning off EXP.Share/All


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> According to the leakers, it doesn't evolve.
> 
> *sigh*



wait!! it doesn't?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

I was possibly wrong about it evolving, so I deleted that post.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Just turn it off you fools.
> 
> Lol these reviews.
> 
> ...



Gonna keep mine on.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Still waiting for the the last Honedge evo. 

Hopefully it actually looks like a pokemon.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 4, 2013)

I love taking all of the spoilers at myself. Show me everything, INTERNET!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2013)

These reviewers are giving conflicting information... Some are saying that the main game is much larger than what we usually see in Pok?mon games and that there's a crazy amount of post-game content while others are saying the game is really short and doesn't really have anything to do once you've beaten the main game...

It's weird. All I know is that I'm turning off Exp. Share unless I'm grinding for moves or evolutions. It'll be a much more convenient way of levelling up several Pok?mon at once.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am not turning off Exp. Share when I have my Eevee team..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

^ I think some of the reviewers are bad at exploring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

OP as hell


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm still fucking hyped, fuck the reviews yo these games are getting 9/10 stars from actual decent reviewers.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait!! so only one Eevee evolution this time around?



What about slot 84? What if there's an evolution before Sylveon? 


WHY ARE ALL THESE NEW POKEMON SO CUTE STOP PLEASE



alekos23 said:


> o.o



Another friggin cutie, auuugh.
Good to see Game Freak still making creepy descriptions for their creations. 



blunt said:


> Pokemon Bank doesn't come out til like January.







blunt said:


> Link removed
> 
> My two biggest worries for the game confirmed.



While I do wish there were more new Pokemon, I like being able to play with the classics. And to be honest, I usually prefer not to do much post-story anyway. I usually do a few miscellaneous things, and then start over, so for me, this isn't that big of a deal. Still disappointing though.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> What about slot 84? What if there's an evolution before Sylveon?



077: Eevee
078: Vaporeon
079: Jolteon
080: Flareon
081: Espeon
082: Umbreon
083: Leafeon
084: Glaceon
085: Sylveon
086: Emolga

Just Sylveon.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pokemon Bank doesn't come out til like January.


Japan: December 25
Europe: December 27
US: ??


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

We got any stats for Auroros and Tyrantrum yet?

I'm hoping for an even split of Atk and Sp. Atk (or close to it) for Auroros. High Atk and Def for Tyrantrum.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> 077: Eevee
> 078: Vaporeon
> 079: Jolteon
> 080: Flareon
> ...



that really made me sad today


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

I was so sure we were getting a Dragon Eevolution.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> 077: Eevee
> 078: Vaporeon
> 079: Jolteon
> 080: Flareon
> ...



Awww. That sucks.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

NintedoWorldReport review said:
			
		

> Cons
> 
> - Could use a bit more innovation



Come on now..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

why we don't have a Mega Eevee??


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Come on now..



Bullshit right?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

I have to hack my White 2 to give me the Hard Key, but with that fucking Join Avenue basically giving you multiple rare candies a day it made the mode moot. So now I'm reading this game is even easier than that? And this is coming from multiple views?

I am very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Goobtachi (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Fake                  .


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

Would have been awesome.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

XY will be fucking awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> OP as hell



Actually, this picture is awesome. So when Charizard becomes Mega Charizard X, assuming they aren't static boosts...

Attack: 118 → 167 *(+41~42%)*
Defence: 110 → 148 *(+34~35%)*
Sp. Atk: 131 → 153 *(+16~17%)*
Sp. Def: 103 → 103
Speed: 134 → 134

So, presumably, a Naughty Mega Charizard X with maxed out Attack EVs could get an Attack of 413~416 when it hits Level 100.

While it's not going to break the game, that does put Mega Charizard X ahead of the likes of Metagross and on par with Rhyperior in terms of Attack (and Tough Claws likely increases the attack power of physical contact moves by at least another 20%).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Josh just confirmed that Eevee doesn't evolve with moon stone. it seem someone on vp asked him if that's the method to evolve Eevee to Sylveon.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

;-;


[YOUTUBE]F4vuGUoWVW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

The trademark list does not lie.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

That overworld video has me so hype


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Did I read Mega Durant somewhere    Why can't I see Durant nowhere in the pokedexes 

Also Barbaracle is an instant favourite, together with Clauncher, Crawdaunt, Crustle, Kingler and Shuckle I can finally make a crustacean team


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

definitely turning off that exp share thingy.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Bullshit right?



Yeah.

I'm taking everyone's opinion about X/Y (except my own) with a grain of salt.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

MEGA GYRADOS IS FLYING

LEL? 

AGAIN, I POSTED THIS TRADEMARK LIST:

*Charizard, Blastoise, Gengar, Kangaskhan,* Pinsir, Jynx, *Gyarados, Aerodactyl, **Mewtwo, Ampharos,* Scizor, Houndoom, Tyranitar, Heracross, *Gardevoir, Absol,* Medicham, Banette, Latias, Latios, Aggron, *Abomasnow*

BOLDED HAVE MEGAEVOS CONFIRMED

THE REST DOESN'T BUT WILL BE CONFIRMED.

EYAHHHHHHH


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

MEGA GYARADOS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Gyarados?

LAME  I wanted Goomy 2nd stage evo


----------



## Sanji (Oct 4, 2013)

About time.

Hopefully it's water/dragon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

wait a second!! are you telling me that there is a chance of a Mega Scizor? O_o


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

si.

There is a huge chance.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

Mega Scizor will be awesome if it exists 

At least I hope. If it isn't I'll shun it to death


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mega Scizor will be a fata**


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

So lemme get this straight, apart from the abomination that is Vivillion we're not getting any new bug types  I should have known after they introduced so many in BW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

saikyou said:


> definitely turning off that exp share thingy.



does it still give EV? i only will turn it off if the pokemons get E.V from it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Hopefully it stays Water/Flying.

A Dragon sub-type would not be good.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 4, 2013)

Mega Gyarados


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> does it still give EV? i only will turn it off if the pokemons get E.V from it.



 no idea

someone?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> So lemme get this straight, apart from the abomination that is Vivillion we're not getting any new bug types  I should have known after they introduced so many in BW



Just chill man, it turns blue y'know. Go Polar with it and be bipolar


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2013)

Excited about the Mega Gyarados 

However, I am disappointed to hear we won't be having PokeBank for a while. I'm sure there will still be another way to actually transfer Pokemon though in game, as PokeBank's purpose isn't simply transfer, but storage for a whole slew of Pokemon that you have caught over time.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

so,did anybody notice he's using Yveltal?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 4, 2013)

I just realized we have yet to see Clauncher's evo or Skrelp's....i wonder if you have to trade them to evolve?

Mega Gyarados is nice 



> so,did anybody notice he's using Yveltal?


Not until you mentioned it


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

hmm.looks like some mons require weather conditions to evolve.Sliggoo is one of them.it  needs rain dance


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sally‏@Electivirus
The store that broke the X & Y street date apparently got fined $2000 for every copy they didn't get back. They sold 42.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 4, 2013)

Going to sleep. Hopefully I will see Goomy's 3rd form by then


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Just chill man, it turns blue y'know. Go Polar with it and be bipolar



I have no idea what you just said but unless Clauncher's evolution turns half bug I ain't happy


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

well,Bergmite could have an ice/bug evo


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

Gyarados can fly now. Oh my god.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I have no idea what you just said but unless Clauncher's evolution turns half bug I ain't happy


That new ice pokemon looks like it's going to be ice/bug in its next evo. It's a mite so it makes sense.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sally‏@Electivirus
> The store that broke the X & Y street date apparently got fined $2000 for every copy they didn't get back. They sold 42.


Source please.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm annoyed Furfrou isn't black (since I have a real one)


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm annoyed Furfrou isn't black (since I have a real one)


The Shiny could be black.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> well,Bergmite could have an ice/bug evo





blunt said:


> That new ice pokemon looks like it's going to be ice/bug in its next evo. It's a mite so it makes sense.



You guys give me great hope since I've always wanted a bug/ice or ice/bug but really I doubt the chances of that happening


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> why we don't have a Mega Eevee??



>Implying we _need_ a mega fox


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

I find the thing about there being around 70 and 90 Pokemon impossible since no one has yet to receive the National Pokedex or even beat the game yet.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

also,the existance of weather evolutions makes it kinda hard to find all evos,so maybe even past mons might have regular evos :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Source please.






Yami Munesanzun said:


> >Implying we _need_ a mega fox


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



I can already make a fox team.

Don't see why they need Mega-Evos.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2013)

Nintendo is being some real dicks about this. 
_
"Take those copies back from the customers that paid fair and square!"_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

It's not their fault, they obtained the games legally. But the ones that sold them, it's totally their fault.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2013)

My problem here is that the damage is done. Putting a retailer out of business (and $2K per un-returned copy could do that), and pitching a fit about Instagram'd photos does nothing. Bloody roll with it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't see how Nintendo was harmed in any way by the leaking of imagery. They are really being dickheads about this.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

Nintendo's rightfully butthurt about their worldwide release being sabotaged.

Though it was a naive plan to begin with, I respect that.

Other than that I agree.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been thinking and I think I'm okay with there not being that many new Pokemon. There's more than enough for me to make a team I really like and have several switch-ins which is all I've ever really needed anyway. Not since my first playthrough of Saphire have I caught many more Pokemon than what I actually use in my party anyway.



alekos23 said:


> also,the existance of weather evolutions makes it kinda hard to find all evos,so maybe even past mons might have regular evos :33


The thing is though, most of the Pokedexes for this gen have already been compiled. Unless every single slot of those few still unknown belong to brand new pokemon, we're not getting very many more. 



BlazingInferno said:


> I find the thing about there being around 70 and 90 Pokemon impossible since no one has yet to receive the National Pokedex or even beat the game yet.


I don't think it's that impossible really. Even numbered gens tend to have a lot less new pokemon than odd numbered gens. Gen 2 introduced 100 new pokemon, about two dozen of which were baby pokemon or evolutions of pokemon from the previous generation. Pretty much the same story in Gen 4, 107 new pokemon about 30 of which weren't explicitly new pokemon and their evos (baby pokemon, evos of previous gen's pokemon, etc). 

So if we do wind up with 70-80 new pokemon this gen, if you factor in Mega Evolutions, it's about the same as any other evenly numbered gen. Don't get me wrong, I would've preferred new permanent evos instead of Mega Evolutions, but it really is pretty much in line with previous gens.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

Especially because the guys who leaked the images actually paid for the game. So all this information leaking a week ahead of the official launch makes no difference at all.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

At least they aren't EA Games. Weren't they also dickheads about a Metroid fan film being made?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

is Scraggy in this game? or we don't know?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't think it's that impossible really. Even numbered gens tend to have a lot less new pokemon than odd numbered gens. Gen 2 introduced 100 new pokemon, about two dozen of which were baby pokemon or evolutions of pokemon from the previous generation. Pretty much the same story in Gen 4, 107 new pokemon about 30 of which weren't explicitly new pokemon and their evos (baby pokemon, evos of previous gen's pokemon, etc).
> 
> So if we do wind up with 70-80 new pokemon this gen, if you factor in Mega Evolutions, it's about the same as any other evenly numbered gen. Don't get me wrong, I would've preferred new permanent evos instead of Mega Evolutions, but it really is pretty much in line with previous gens.



Eh I guess. I really hope this isn't going to happen.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> is Scraggy in this game? or we don't know?


Yes. We've seen them in the Hoarde battles.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2013)

Dat MegaGyrados.  

Fuck I want a team of new pokemon but this game is tempting me to use me original Red version team.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Nintendo's totally in the right.

You dont fuck with their launch hype man.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 4, 2013)

Avoiding most spoilers like a boss . Which is a good thing because I might be able to get that 3ds after all 

Reviews are coming out now btw. Pretty much what you'd expect from a Pokemon review.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yes. We've seen them in the Hoarde battles.



I didn't play B/W or the sequel and I am educating myself for this game. He seems a good pick for a team on mind..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> At least they aren't EA Games. Weren't they also dickheads about a Metroid fan film being made?



oh and that youtube thing they tried to pull.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh and that youtube thing they tried to pull.



That metroid film needed to die.

The youtube thing is the youtube thing. Shit that needs sorting out in the law completely


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's not their fault, they obtained the games legally. But the ones that sold them, it's totally their fault.



Gamefreak probably count the Mega evolutions as new pokemon which is stupid since they are temporal forms.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I didn't play B/W or the sequel and I am educating myself for this game. He seems a guy pick for a team on mind..


Meh. Depends on your play style, he wasn't really for me. High-ish defenses, meh-ish attack, slow. There's much better options amongst Gen 5 pokemon for Dark and/or Fighting types. 

I'm a big fan of Krookodile. Zoroark, Mienshao, and Bisharp are good too. Hydreigon is one of my favorite Pokemon _ever_. Conkeldurr is pretty much the Gen 5 version of Machamp if that's your thing.

If you're looking for Fighting and Dark attacks in one Gen 5 pokemon, Zoroark, Hydreigon and Bisharp can all learn Focus Blast. Hydreigon can also learn Superpower and Bisharp can learn Brick Break as well.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm a big fan of Krookodile. Zoroark, Mienshao, and Bisharp are good too. Hydreigon is one of my favorite Pokemon _ever_. Conkeldurr is pretty much the Gen 5 version of Machamp if that's your thing.



Excadrill's a beast too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2013)

So pokemon games on backlog: P, G/S remakes, B/W, B/W2, and X/Y and now I'm strangely considering restarting Ruby and Fire Red, since my original R/B/Y/G/S are most likely dead. Fuuuuuck. Damn you Nintendo.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Excadrill's a beast too.


I agree. I alternate between him and Krookodile on my team. But, he can't learn any decent offensive Dark-type moves which Malvingt2 seems to be going for.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Meh. Depends on your play style, he wasn't really for me. High-ish defenses, meh-ish attack, slow. There's much better options amongst Gen 5 pokemon for Dark and/or Fighting types.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Krookodile. Zoroark, Mienshao, and Bisharp are good too. Hydreigon is one of my favorite Pokemon _ever_. Conkeldurr is pretty much the Gen 5 version of Machamp if that's your thing.
> 
> If you're looking for Fighting and Dark attacks in one Gen 5 pokemon, Zoroark, Hydreigon and Bisharp can all learn Focus Blast. Hydreigon can also learn Superpower and Bisharp can learn Brick Break as well.



thanks for the info..


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> I agree. I alternate between him and Krookodile on my team. But, he can't learn any decent offensive Dark-type moves which Malvingt2 seems to be going for.



Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, I don't remember who exactly brought this up but someone here said they wanted to pick up the Shiny Giratina at GameStop/EB games when he picked up copy of X/Y. But people said the offer would be over by then which isn't the case, the Shiny Giratina is available until the 20th so you should be fine getting it when you pick up your game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> I agree. I alternate between him and Krookodile on my team. But, he can't learn any decent offensive Dark-type moves which Malvingt2 seems to be going for.



Yeah but Excadrill gets Sand Rush and resists fairy this gen. Sounds like a win-win to me. Dark type moves are kinda nice to have with steel losing its resistance so whatever style he plays is cool.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Oh, I don't remember who exactly brought this up but someone here said they wanted to pick up the Shiny Giratina at GameStop/EB games when he picked up copy of X/Y. But people said the offer would be over by then which isn't the case, the Shiny Giratina is available until the 20th so you should be fine getting it when you pick up your game.



In Europe, Canada, Brazil, Australia and various other countries it runs 'till the 12th though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Gamefreak probably count the Mega evolutions as new pokemon which is stupid since they are temporal forms.



From what I've seen from some of the pics, they don't count as separate Pokemon.

And we've been dry of leaks for hours


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Enjoy this then


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Yeah but Excadrill gets Sand Rush and resists fairy this gen. Sounds like a win-win to me. Dark type moves are kinda nice to have with steel losing its resistance so whatever style he plays is cool.



Imagine Mega Excadrill 

Though it'll probably have Sand Stream instead of Sand Rush/Sand Force.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> In Europe, Canada, Brazil, Australia and various other countries it runs 'till the 12th though.


'Murica. 



Utopia Realm said:


> Yeah but Excadrill gets Sand Rush and resists fairy this gen. Sounds like a win-win to me. Dark type moves are kinda nice to have with steel losing its resistance so whatever style he plays is cool.


Oh, I agree. Excadrill is a beast. When I don't need compression (i.e. Krookodile), I go with Excadrill and Hydreigon to cover Ground and Dark.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

PSA for those who live in the US, . I don't usually buy the guide but I think I'll make an exception for this gen if it lists stats for the Pokemon and the locations of the Mega Stones. Only catch is it doesn't ship until the 16th. If my local GameStop has the guide, I'll get it there on launch day and just pay the extra money but it didn't show a pick-up in store option when I tried to pre-order it. 

Just saiyan.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Abilities such as Drought only last 5 turns and STEALTH ROCK does 10% damage to neutral  targets.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Abilities such as Drought only last 5 turns and STEALTH ROCK does 10% damage to neutral  targets.


Weather conditions induced via an ability (Drought, Drizzle, etc) last the length of the battle.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Weather conditions induced via an ability (Drought, Drizzle, etc) last the length of the battle.


What I posted was what was reported to be changed in X & Y.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 4, 2013)

Strategy guides pffft.

Who needs that when we have Serebii and Bulbapedia?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> What I posted was what was reported to be changed in X & Y.


Oh dear.

Source?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


>



I was listening to this when I opened the spoiler (exactly at 0:58...):


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

WHERE ARE MY POISON TYPES?!??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> ;-;
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]F4vuGUoWVW8[/YOUTUBE]



Yup. Not leaving my house when I get this. 



BlazingInferno said:


> I find the thing about there being around 70 and 90 Pokemon impossible since no one has yet to receive the National Pokedex or even beat the game yet.



Thinking that reviewers didn't even bother to explore even further and just decided to get on with the review cuz they could.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> [YOUTUBE]F4vuGUoWVW8[/YOUTUBE]


Damn it!  why does this game have to be so beautiful!?
I really will have to hold off getting it; I can't afford the time suck.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Abilities such as Drought only last 5 turns and STEALTH ROCK does 10% damage to neutral  targets.



Finally significant changes to meta!


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So pokemon games on backlog: P, G/S remakes, B/W, B/W2, and X/Y and now I'm strangely considering restarting Ruby and Fire Red, since my original R/B/Y/G/S are most likely dead. Fuuuuuck. Damn you Nintendo.



The Origins special almost made me dust off my FireRed copy. Almost. 



blunt said:


> PSA for those who live in the US, . I don't usually buy the guide but I think I'll make an exception for this gen if it lists stats for the Pokemon and the locations of the Mega Stones. Only catch is it doesn't ship until the 16th. If my local GameStop has the guide, I'll get it there on launch day and just pay the extra money but it didn't show a pick-up in store option when I tried to pre-order it.
> 
> Just saiyan.



They'll probably have guides the day the game comes out. I was planning on buying one when I went to get the game if one was there. Really hope there's one, I would like to see all the potential Pokemon before working out a team full stop.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sure gamestop will have a guide. 

I need to know how to get a Sylveon.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Seems the Stealth Rock nerf rumour was made up to poke fun at the weather inducing Ability nerf rumour not having a source. Sorry guys, cancel the Bug/Flying and Fire/Flying party.



sure is funny.haha.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

!!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

post game stuff?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Rune Factory 4's homage to Pokemon*


----------



## Vermin (Oct 4, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> WHERE ARE MY POISON TYPES?!??


poison?

its all about faries


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

I wanted to make a Fairy team and a poison team.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

The Original Dragon™ will be dragon/posion


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> !!


The second fact is worrying. You can't transfer held items and if you try to when your bag is full, the item disappears. 

So no trading Mega Stones. 

If that's the case, how do Held Item Trade Evos work?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> post game stuff?



4chan is blocked in my country... mind posting another link?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> 4chan doesn't work... mind posting another link?


It's nothing ground breaking. Just an image of the map highlighting a city called "Kiloude City" with the description "This city, popular with Pokemon trainers, is a typical example of southern Kalosian life."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> It's nothing ground breaking. Just an image of the map highlighting a city called "Kiloude City" with the description "This city, popular with Pokemon trainers, is a typical example of southern Kalosian life."



Ohhhhh.. Well thanks then.



Attack and Sp.Attack


----------



## Urouge (Oct 4, 2013)

damn I really want to buy the game but I dont have a 3ds  been saving up for a while and I was wondering if it was worth spending more money to get the XL version


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Urouge said:


> damn I really want to buy the game but I dont have a 3ds  been saving up for a while and I was wondering if it was worth spending more money to get the XL version


If you want the bigger screen and the extra battery life, go for the XL. If you're fine with the smaller screen and battery, go for the regular one. I personally thought the XL was worth it (especially since I got it on sale) but the extra money wasn't a big deal for me. I'd suggest checking both out and deciding then.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm probably going with the regular since the only games I'll play on it are Pokemon and Monster Hunter 4, I don't see why spending more money on something as trivial as a bigger screen.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> If you want the bigger screen and the extra battery life, go for the XL. If you're fine with the smaller screen and battery, go for the regular one. I personally thought the XL was worth it (especially since I got it on sale) but the extra money wasn't a big deal for me. I'd suggest checking both out and deciding then.



oh so you get more battery life with the XL. that's really good. think the extra money is worth it if you get a bigger screen and extra battery life thanks bro.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> The second fact is worrying. You can't transfer held items and if you try to when your bag is full, the item disappears.
> 
> So no trading Mega Stones.
> 
> If that's the case, how do Held Item Trade Evos work?



Is the Pokebank replacing the trading system though? I was under the impression it was just a place to store Pokemon to grab when you made a new game, not replacing everything else.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Ohhhhh.. Well thanks then.
> 
> 
> 
> Attack and Sp.Attack


Fuck. Then that probably means Xerneas is gonna have high defenses and lower offense. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Is the Pokebank replacing the trading system though? I was under the impression it was just a place to store Pokemon to grab when you made a new game, not replacing everything else.


Pokemon Transfer is replacing the current trading system. GTS goes down as soon as Transfer and Bank go live.

I just assumed that you can only Transfer Pokemon that are already in your Bank. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

So in that trademark list or whatever, was there a Typhlosion mentioned there? I remember a Meganium, but not a Typhlosion.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pokemon Transfer is replacing the current trading system. GTS goes down as soon as Transfer and Bank go live.
> 
> I just assumed that you can only Transfer Pokemon that are already in your Bank. Maybe I'm wrong.



I would like to think that's not the case.

If that was, it would be the dumbest thing ever. Why suddenly limit to trading only Pokemon, and not items? Especially when certain Pokemon _need_ items to evolve. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

There are around 90 new Pokemon, not including Megas

post game stuff?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2013)

Any news on an evolution for Sliggoo? Goomy's evo line has become one of my favorites in gen 6.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

My God Clauncher's evo


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bazooka Shrimp

Greninja'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Bazooka Shrimp
> 
> Greninja'd


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks awesome.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

someone's been fapping a lot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't help it


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 4, 2013)

Still hoping for that Dragonite Mega Evolution. I remember back in Red and Blue I liked him so much I made a team of 6 level 100 Dragonites, spent so much time at the game corner, didn't even know I could fish for them at the safari zone until afterwards


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Anybody have the link to that picture of all the pokemon revealed so far this gen?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Anybody have a linke for everything new in pokemonxy (the thing I posted long time ago)^


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Anybody have a linke for everything new in pokemonxy (the thing I posted long time ago)^


Doesn't include recently leaked Pokemon.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

I want a link to where it says weather abilities were changed.



blunt said:


> The second fact is worrying. You can't transfer held items and if you try to when your bag is full, the item disappears.
> 
> So no trading Mega Stones.
> 
> If that's the case, how do Held Item Trade Evos work?




Pretty sure that was in reference when trying to move items between gen 5 games to X/Y. It can't be done.

Mega Stones, etc. can be traded strictly between X/Y because the Pokemon Company said so themselves. Using the Bank as a go-between to move the stones may be out of the question though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Doesn't include recently leaked Pokemon.



It includes bench sitting though


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Anybody have the link to that picture of all the pokemon revealed so far this gen?





Not sure if that is completely updated.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Oct 4, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Not sure if that is completely updated.


Pokemon that look like keys, Gamefreak? Come on now.  

BTW, does anyone know which Pokemon will be version exclusive? I want to catch Malamar.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Pokemon that look like keys, Gamefreak? Come on now.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know which Pokemon will be version exclusive? I want to catch Malamar.



From what we know, Malamar isn't an exclusive so you can catch it in either version.



Clauncher and Swirlix are exclusive to X, while Skrelp and Spritzee are exclusive to Y.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

There's a huge difference between 70 and 90. 90+ and a lot of Megas is pretty good.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Holy....


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Urouge said:


>



It has begun!!




Khris said:


> Holy....



Obvious Skrelp evo is obvious?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Pumpkin Poke evo? 






Stop it gamefreak, i can't contain this fanboyism


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Im disappointed in goodra


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bergmite evo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Goodra is legit my favorite mon this Gen. Easily top 5 ever


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Holy....


I-it-it's...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

My X team is done; Charizard, Greninja, Auroros, Meowistic, Goodra, Gourgeist.



Unless there's a new epic ground or electric type I am sticking with this team.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> OH MY GODDDDDDDDD


 looks great!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Shit look at that shit. The good kind of shit


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Somebody has to trade me a Skrelp


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> My X team is done; Charizard, Greninja, Auroros, Meowistic, Goodra, Gourgeist.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there's a new epic ground or electric type I am sticking with this team.


What's Gourgeist?

My team is gonna be Delphox, Auroros, Goodra, Pangoro, Gogoat, Honedge evo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

@blunt


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Somebody has to trade me a Skrelp



I was going to catch a few extras in Y anyway to help everyone out. Trade for a Clauncher?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Florges:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Late!!

awesome Pokemons so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Man I kinda want to hug this thing...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

wut Ghost/Grass


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Wonder if Goodra line is the pseudo legendary of the generation.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally getting more third evos.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2013)

holy fuck the last few pokemon revealed are amazing, probably my faves out of all the mons so far.

i need somoene to trade me skrelp tho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Doublade's Final



old?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Gourgeist > Trevenant 

Just saiyan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Doublade's Final
> 
> 
> 
> old?



Not old... but what the fuck happened to the swords lol..


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Doublade's Final
> 
> 
> 
> old?


WHAT?! 2 swords to a shield...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

This is the first I've seen of Doublade's evo.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

I like the Honedge final evo. It doesn't look as good as that fanart from awhile back, but at least it actually looks like a sentient being. 



Khris said:


> Gourgeist > Trevenant
> 
> Just saiyan


lolno


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 4, 2013)

Goodra...

Must have it.




No word on any new Mega Evolutions? Some that disprove that list? I would very much like Mega Raichu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> I like the Honedge final evo. It doesn't look as good as that fanart from awhile back, but at least it actually looks like a sentient being.
> 
> 
> lolno



Yes..

seriously though.. I think Gourgiest is all female and Trenevent is all male, could be wrong tho..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Omg!!



Sword Stance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay.. Now it makes sense


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

OH SHIT

DAT BLADE FORME

MY TEAM IS ASSEMBLED


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

so Sword and Shield stances? defend and attack stats boost? what does this mean?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sword Stance


Much better


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Wonder if Goodra line is the pseudo legendary of the generation.



Goodra's the Original Dragon.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so Sword and Shield stances? defend and attack stats boost? what does this mean?


Either it has different forms for attack and defensive modes. Or the Blade Forme is what it looks like in battle, much like how Honedge and Doublade unsheath themselves when they fight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

DNA Splicer Golurk and Aegislash


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pumpkin Poke evo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, a killer tree or a killer pumpkin? I hope Orotto is X exclusive.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's to hoping Goodra and Aegislash are this gen's Pseudos.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

DONT JOKE ABOUT THE ORIGINAL DRAGON!!!


And Skrelp is on my Poison Team!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

these evos


----------



## Sanji (Oct 4, 2013)

I hope pumpkinmon is in X.

So far it's looking like Delphox, Blastoise, Pangoro,Tyrantrum,Goodra, and Gourgeist for me.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

My team: Gardevior, MegaMawile, Flabebe's final evo, Sylveon, Aromatisse/Slurpuff, Xerneas


----------



## Vermin (Oct 4, 2013)

i have not assembled a possible team yet


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

Aegishield look epic.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 4, 2013)

I just want a team with new mons on it. I'm thinking of switching out squirtle for clauncher.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Seeing these evos just reinforced my team choice.

Delphox, Goodra, Aegislash, Auroros, Pangoro, Gogoat/Skrelp Evo.

Edit: Possible Mega Evolution of Arcanine.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

You have to give me credit. I said from the start I would run a fairy team


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

>Mega Arcanine confirmed

Oh boy

Pokemon list updates...


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Mega Arcanine confirmed. Pictures to come.*





Better not be playin me...


----------



## Saru (Oct 4, 2013)

oh my damn this thread is too hype 

I missed a ton of stuff, apparently. Greninja looks amazing now that we have clear pics; I gotta catch one. Chesnaught is... Surprising, but the typing is what I really like about it. I hope it gets Shell Smash since it seems like it'd be a decent user of it. team Chespin all the way.



RPG Maker said:


> WHAT?! 2 swords to a shield...



in addition to the ability to unsheath, the Honedge line appears to have sky high Defense. well, Doublade does at least.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 4, 2013)

Have any of the leakers figured out how to evolve Eevee into Sylveon yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

my X team will still have
Charizard
Frogadier
and Tyrantrum

fo'sure.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Mega Arcanine confirmed
> 
> Oh boy
> 
> Pokemon list updates...


Do you have a bigger image of this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

No sorry. I just found it in tumblr


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Here's to hoping Goodra and Aegislash are this gen's Pseudos.



Why would they have two pseudo lines? And if they were why would Aegislash be one of them, he doesn't fit the style of any of the previous ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

It's obvious Goodra is the only Pseudo..


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Why would they have two pseudo lines? And if they were why would Aegislash be one of them, he doesn't fit the style of any of the previous ones.


They had two pseudo lines in gen 3, so it's not unprecedented. 

And why not?

Let me hope.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pumpkin Poke evo?



It looks so effeminate.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

THY BADGER IS REAL


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> THY BADGER IS REAL


I hope it's true, but it's the same picture as before so I'm doubtful.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> They had two pseudo lines in gen 3, so it's not unprecedented.
> 
> And why not?
> 
> Let me hope.



Because it is a set of floating swords, Generation 3 was the exception with two and even with Metagross being the most different, he still fits.

This would be like have Magnemite, Magneton, and Magnezone revealed and someone claims they are the new pseudo-legendary.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

AH SHIT.

Saw a recent post in reddit so I just flipped out lol


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Because it is a set of floating swords, Generation 3 was the exception with two and even with Metagross being the most different, he still fits.
> 
> This would be like have Magnemite, Magneton, and Magnezone revealed and someone claims they are the new pseudo-legendary.


I never claimed it was a pseudo, I just said I'd like it to be.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't wait for Arcanine!


----------



## Saru (Oct 4, 2013)

damn, TittyNipple, that's a nice set you have.

makes me want to get X for sure.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't know if I sleep or wait for Mega Arcanine.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Can't wait for Arcanine!


Don't get your hopes up. Apparently there's an impostor of Zar (the one who leaked most of the recent stuff) who just cropped up. One claims there is a Mega Arcanine, the other claims there isn't.

It's still possible there is one, but I wouldn't wait up for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2013)

Confirmed team so far:

Froakie, Goomy, Honedge, Noivern, Tyrunt, ?

Goodra is so amazing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

So, X and Y teams:

X:
Charizard
Greninja
Pangoro
Aurorus for the dragon stomping
Barnacle Pokemon Guy
Heliosk

Pokemon Y:
Chesnaught
Blastoise
Talonflame
Tyrantrum
Bergmite evo
Goodra

LETS DO THIS.


----------



## Saru (Oct 4, 2013)

team so far:

Chesnaught
Noivern
Luke/Torchic 
Pangoro 
Heavily Defensive Poke (Leaning towards Mawile or Aegislash)

lf a Special Attacker within the Kalos region to fill the last slot and balance the team out. (Mega) Charizard will be saved for post-E4.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2013)

current team:
delphox
goodra
either squirtle or bulbasaur
sylveon
flabebe
skrelp evo

that is unless i wanna run a team of pure gen 6 only then I might replace some


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

Pokedex so far


*Spoiler*: __ 




Pokedex #	Central	Coastal	Mountain
001	Chespin	Drifloon	Diglett
002	Quilladin	Drifblim	Dugtrio
003	Chesnaught	Mienfoo	Trapinch
004	Fennekin	Mienshao	Vibrava
005	Braixen	Zangoose	Flygon
006	Delphox	Seviper	Gible
007	Froakie	Spoink	Gabite
008	Frogadier	Grumpig	Garchomp (Mega)
009	Greninja	Absol (Mega)	
010	Bunnelby	Inkay	
011	Diggersby	Malamar	
012	Zigazagoon	Lunatone	Slugma
013	Linoone	Solrock	Magcargo
014	Fletchling	Bagon	
015	Fletchinder	Shelgon	Skorupi
016	Talonflame	Salamence	Drapion
017	Pidgey	Wingull	Wooper
018	Pidgeotto	Pelipper	Quagsire
019	Pidgeot		Goomy
020	Scatterbug		Sliggoo
021	Spewpa	Binacle	Goodra
022	Vivillon	Barbaracle	Karrablast
023	Caterpie	Dwebble	Escavalier
024	Metapod	Crustle	Shelmet
025	Butterfree	Tentacool	Accelgor
026	Weedle	Tentacruel	Bellsprout
027	Kakuna	Wailmer	Weepinbell
028	Beedrill	Wailord	Victreebel
029	Pansage	Luvdisc	Carnivine
030	Simisage	Skrelp	Gastly
031	Pansear	Skrelp's evo	Haunter
032	Simisear	Clauncher	Gengar (Mega)
033	Panpour	Clawitzer	Poliwag
034	Simipour	Staryu	Poliwhirl
035	Pichu	Starmie	Poliwrath
036	Pikachu	Shellder	Politoed
037	Raichu	Cloyster	Ekans
038	Bidoof	Qwilfish	Arbok
039	Bibarel	Horsea	Stunfisk
040	Dunsparce	Seadra	
041	Azurill	Kingdra	
042	Marill	Relicanth	Purrloin
043	Azumarill	Sandile	Liepard
044	Burmy	Krokorok	Poochyena
045	Wormadam	Krookodile	Mightyena
046	Mothim	Helioptile	Patrat
047	Surskit	Heliolisk	Watchog
048	Masquerain	Hippopotas	Pawniard
049	Magikarp	Hippowdon	Bisharp
050	Gyarados (Mega)	Rhyhorn	Klefki
051	Corphish	Rhydon	Murkrow
052	Crawdaunt	Rhyperior	Honchkrow
053	Goldeen	Onix	Foongus
054	Seaking	Steelix	Amoonguss
055	Carvanha	Woobat	Lotad
056	Sharpedo	Swoobat	Lombre
057	Litleo	Machop	Ludicolo
058	Pyroar	Machoke	
059	Psyduck	Machamp	
060	Golduck	Cubone	Basculin
061	Farfetch'd	Marowak	Phantump
062	Riolu	Kangaskhan (Mega)	Trevenant
063	Lucario (Mega)	Mawile (Mega)	Pumpkaboo
064	Ralts	Tyrunt	Gourgeist
065	Kirlia	Tyrantrum	Litwick
066	Gardevoir	Amaura	Lampent
067	Gallade	Aurorus	Chandelure
068	Flab?b?	Aerodactyl (Mega)	
069	Floette	Ferroseed	Magnemite
070	Florges	Ferrothorn	Magneton
071	Budew	Snubbull	Magnezone
072	Roselia	Granbull	
072	Roserade	Electrike	
074	Ledyba	Manectric	
075	Ledian	Houndour	
076	Combee	Houndoom	
077	Vespiquen	Eevee	
078	Skitty	Vaporeon (?)	
079	Delcatty	Jolteon (?)	Bergmite
080	Bulbasaur	Flareon (?)	Avalugg
081	Ivysaur	Espeon (?)	Cubchoo
082	Venusaur (Mega)	Umbreon (?)	Beartic
083	Charmander	Leafeon (?)	
084	Charmeleon	Glaceon (?)	
085	Charizard (Mega X/Y)	Sylveon	
086	Squirtle	Emolga	
087	Wartortle	Yanma	
088	Blastoise (Mega)	Yanmega	
089	Skiddo	Hawlucha	
090	Gogoat	Sigilyph	
091	Pancham	Golett	
092	Pangoro	Golurk	
093	Furfrou	Nosepass	
094	Doduo	Probopass	
095	Dodrio	Makuhita	
096	Plusle	Hariyama	
097	Minun	Throh	
098	Gulpin	Sawk	
099	Swalot		
100	Scraggy		
101	Scrafty		
102	Abra		
103	Kadabra		
104	Alakazam	Nidoran F	
105	Oddish	Nidorina	
106	Gloom	Nidoqueen	
107	Vileplume	Nidoran M	
108	Bellossom	Nidorino	
109	Sentret	Nidoking	
110	Furret	Dedenne	
111	Nincada	Chingling	
112	Ninjask	Chimecho	
113	Shedinja	Mime Jr.	
114	Espurr	Mr. Mime	
115	Meowstic	Solosis	
116	Kecleon	Duosion	
117	Honedge	Reuniclus	
118	Doublade	Wynaut	
119	Aegislash	Wobbuffet	
120	Venipede	Roggenrola	
121	Whirlipede	Boldore	
122	Scolipede	Gigalith	
123		Sableye	
124	Smeargle	Carbink	
125	Croagunk	Tauros	
126	Toxicroak	Miltank	
127	Ducklett	Mareep	
128	Swanna	Flaaffy	
129	Spritzee	Ampharos (Mega)	
130	Aromatisse	Pinsir	
131	Swirlix	Heracross	
132	Slurpuff	Pachirisu	
133	Volbeat	Slowpoke	
134	Illumise	Slowbro	
135	Hoppip	Slowking	
136	Skiploom	Exeggcute	
137	Jumpluff	Exeggutor	
138	Munchlax	Chatot	
139	Snorlax	Mantyke	
140	Whismur	Mantine	
141	Loudred		
142	Exploud		
143	Meditite		
144	Medicham	Remoraid	
145	Zubat	Octillery	
146	Golbat		
147	Crobat	Chinchou	
148	Axew	Lanturn	
149	Fraxure		
150	Haxorus	Lapras


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 4, 2013)

My X team so far:

Sylveon is a definite
Fennekin for sure
But I also really want Charmander
And that Torchics looking real good...
Fletchling is so cute and Talonflame looks awesome...
Oh but there's a Growlithe in this game too? With the possibility of Mega Arcanine? 

Argh but the balance!! Why do all the one I want have to be fire types?  Fuck this game!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2013)

Why are there so many awesome Pokemon this gen? 

I'm gonna have to use ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

I definitely think we should get a casual battle group going with people in the thread.

Probably a separate thread with specifics, but we'll get to that when we come to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

As long as it's strictly casual and no EV/IV/Breeding shit


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> As long as it's strictly casual and no EV/IV shit


Definitely. But Amie might change what extent EV or IV training (I forgot which one it focuses on) is considered casual. If I like Amie, I'm gonna use it with my mons regardless of it's effects on stats.

I'll make a thread on release day to discuss the requirements/restrictions (doesn't really make much sense to make one before or gob this thread up with it now). We'll go from there.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2013)

It should be a general purpose battling thread. People can go at each other whatever way they want, competitively or not,  as long as they both agree to the terms.

If you want me to make the thread, I will. But don't we already have a battling thread?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It should be a general purpose battling thread. People can go at each other whatever way they want, competitively or not,  as long as they both agree to the terms.
> 
> If you want me to make the thread, I will. But don't we already have a battling thread?


Wanna make it together? 

We can talk about it on Skype.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

oh shit. blunt and death are gonna cyber sex it up 



blunt said:


> Definitely. But Amie might change what extent EV or IV training (I forgot which one it focuses on) is considered casual. If I like Amie, I'm gonna use it with my mons regardless of it's effects on stats.
> 
> I'll make a thread on release day to discuss the requirements/restrictions (doesn't really make much sense to make one before or gob this thread up with it now). We'll go from there.



Using Amie and mini-games is something I might do as well... Tho I won't grind for perfect stats..


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

just like we do

wat


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Wanna make it together?
> 
> We can talk about it on Skype.



Sure, let's go at it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Do you have a bigger image of this?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2013)

mega gyarados looks so blah compared to gyarados


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugh, PokeTransfer won't be up until December 27th, meaning we can't trade pokemon from Gen V until then.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 5, 2013)

Mega Aerodactyl and Charizard X look so cool. Wish I could say the same about Gengar and Gyarados though.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Threads are up. We decided to make them for all the games, not just X&Y, so you can start using them right away. 

 (Battle Requests and Acceptances Only)


----------



## Zorp (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pumpkin Poke evo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yami Munesanzun said:


> It looks so effeminate.




Even got Pikachu in there.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

yo?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

Who's that lil' guy?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

YYYEEEESSS!


MORE POISON TYPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> THY BADGER IS REAL



I want this to be real. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Mega Aerodactyl and Charizard X look so cool. Wish I could say the same about Gengar and Gyarados though.



Dont be hatin on Mega Gengar


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 5, 2013)

Why are all the Poison types being paired with Water now?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 5, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Why are all the Poison types being paired with Water now?



You mean the only one (family) Poison type of the entire generation? It doesn't state it is Water, though it is clearly Poison.

Though there are a low number of Water types this generation, and no fish based Pokemon either.

There also isn't an early rodent based 2 stage Normal type either. Gamefreak what gives, you are breaking the formula


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dont be hatin on Mega Gengar



Not my fault he looks... less than good anyway


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You mean the only one (family) Poison type of the entire generation? It doesn't state it is Water, though it is clearly Poison.
> 
> Though there are a low number of Water types this generation, and no fish based Pokemon either.
> 
> There also isn't an early rodent based 2 stage Normal type either. Gamefreak what gives  *You are breaking the formula.*


Doesn't seem so crazy to have two Pseudos now, does it?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Doesn't seem so crazy to have two Pseudos now, does it?



I have no problem with two, just not one of the two you chose


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Aegislash da besto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You mean the only one (family) Poison type of the entire generation? It doesn't state it is Water, though it is clearly Poison.
> 
> Though there are a low number of Water types this generation, and no fish based Pokemon either.
> 
> *There also isn't an early rodent based 2 stage Normal type either.* Gamefreak what gives, you are breaking the formula


the equivalent of the rodent in this gen is actually Bunerby.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 5, 2013)

Another pic of Bubblix 

Apparently its fake??


----------



## Bioness (Oct 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the equivalent of the rodent in this gen is actually Bunerby.



Bunerby seems more like Buneary, in that they are a tier above the 2 stage normal Rodents I'm referring too, though you could be right.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

I always felt the Poison type was underrepresented. Is there even a legendary poison type yet? (I seriously cannot remember much post gen 3).


----------



## Bioness (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope, Poison is the only type without a Legendary.

Adding Fairy made Poison types more relevant, but still no legendary. Bug finally got a Legendary with Genesect last generation nad Bug is an even worse type than Poison.

Though honestly I think they are still punishing Poison types for having so fucking many in Generation I.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> The second fact is worrying. You can't transfer held items and if you try to when your bag is full, the item disappears.



Yeah this is pretty disappointing. All my leftovers, life orbs, arceus plates, everything gone. I sincerely hope you can acquire everything again in the new game.



> So no trading Mega Stones.



You can trade Mega Stones, you just can't bank them.



blunt said:


> If that's the case, how do Held Item Trade Evos work?



Evolve them before banking I guess.



Lortastic said:


> Is there even a legendary poison type yet?



People will kill me for pushing for more ninjas, but I hope when we *do *get a legendary poison type, it's a ninja of some kind.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2013)

I've decided this generation will mark the end for me with pokemon. I haven't really enjoyed a single new pokemon unveiled, and I'm not a fan of the mega evo's. I don't mean it in a "wah, nostalgia" way, cause I've had fun with all 5 generations. 15 years, and having Pokemon: The Origin, made it a nice ride.



Fondest memory of my childhood


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking forward to having the Pokemon Bank app. Too bad we have to wait until late December.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I've decided this generation will mark the end for me with pokemon. I haven't really enjoyed a single new pokemon unveiled, and I'm not a fan of the mega evo's. I don't mean it in a "wah, nostalgia" way, cause I've had fun with all 5 generations. 15 years, and having Pokemon: The Origin, made it a nice ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Fondest memory of my childhood


Fucking seriously?  All these amazing new Pokemon and you don't enjoy even a single one.... Fucking seriously??


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Fucking seriously?  All these amazing new Pokemon and you don't enjoy even a single one.... Fucking seriously??



Don't judge the man.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Don't judge the man.


I'd rather do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I've decided this generation will mark the end for me with pokemon. I haven't really enjoyed a single new pokemon unveiled, and I'm not a fan of the mega evo's. I don't mean it in a "wah, nostalgia" way, cause I've had fun with all 5 generations. 15 years, and having Pokemon: The Origin, made it a nice ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Fondest memory of my childhood



Looks at set... Yeah, Gen-fucking-wunner


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Looks at set... Yeah, Gen-fucking-wunner



Hating on a supposed Gen-wunner is basically Gen-wunning.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 5, 2013)

So people have to say that they like this gen so that they won't be called haters or nostalgiafags?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

I think all Gens have good things and bad things, but the new Pok?mon in Gen 6 are severely underwhelming imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Hating on a supposed Gen-wunner is basically Gen-wunning.
> 
> Just saiyan.



Not hating though. I am just pointing it out


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> but the new Pok?mon in Gen 6 are severely underwhelming imo.


Have to agree with this, unfortunately. It just seems to me that they focused more on the MegaEvolutions than creating new Pokemon, without that meaning that some of them are not nice of course.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 5, 2013)

After loving all the 6 gen pokemon that nintendo revealed the past months, I am disapointed by most of the pokemon they kept hidden until now (too many humanoid pok, ugly starters, weird designs...). I am waiting for HQ pics but I lost some of my hype for this gen 
And about the nostalgiafags bs. It has nothing to do with it since gen 5 is one of my fav gen and i really thought that gen 6 would surpass it :/

At least there are lots of old pok, 3d and characters customisation


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not disappointed with the new pokemon or mega evolutions, but I'm concerned with the lack of post game content, a complaint I've seen in a couple of reviews.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 5, 2013)

Is there an activity such as musical, movie/theater, pokeathlon...? If there is almost no post game content I better take my time with the story


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

sasuki-chan said:


> Is there an activity such as musical, movie/theater, pokeathlon...? If there is almost no post game content I better take my time with the story



I would be more interested in revisiting gym leaders for tougher battles, chasing legendary pokemon and using a properly implemented infrastructure for competitive online play.

I heard about the social features in the IGN review and the word that stuck most was "local wifi range".

I don't know about you guys but 99% of the time I'm not going to be within local wifi range of other pokemon players. And I sure hope the actual online battles have more than just 3v3 matchmaking.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

has the possible new weather condition been posted yet?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2013)

A lightning storm?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Heliolisk looks kinda menacing there


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2013)

What disappoints me the most is the fact that the story is apparently the typical vanilla pokestory. Really disappointing in light of Gen 5 actually trying to tell a semi-grown up story that wasn't just "fight bad guy make friends". 

I know the stories are made for kids and all that but I doubt kids are the type of people they are targeting with all the gen one nostalgia.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

dunno.most of the leaks are about the mons.no info on the story so far ,have we?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

has there been more leaks?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2013)

I've read multiple reviews that have said they felt the story has taken a major step back this gen.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

well,looks like there might also be a grass and fog weather condition.weird.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2013)

I wanted my eclipse weather .


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 5, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I wanted my eclipse weather .



Would that make Ghost and Dark Pokemon stronger or something? Wouldn't mind something like this really.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm reserving judgment for everything besides the new Pokemon until I actually play the game. I try not to put too much stock in what reviewers say. At the end of the day, their opinions are just as valid as mine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

sasuki-chan said:


> After loving all the 6 gen pokemon that nintendo revealed the past months, I am disapointed by most of the pokemon they kept hidden until now *(too many humanoid pok, ugly starters, weird designs...).* I am waiting for HQ pics but I lost some of my hype for this gen
> And about the nostalgiafags bs. It has nothing to do with it since gen 5 is one of my fav gen and i really thought that gen 6 would surpass it :/
> 
> At least there are lots of old pok, 3d and characters customisation



Weird since 6 of the 9 starter design were revealed by nintendo.. humanoid poke? guess you missed the last 5 gens huh? Machoke anyone? weird designs? really what does come off as "weird" in a design... you mean innovative? lol... should I just say it? 

*cough*nostalgiafag*cough*


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 5, 2013)

^^But the last too gens have had so many humanoid pokemons... I'm also not fond of that, I want pokemon to look like bloody pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

And what makes Pokemon look like Pokemon if I may ask?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Would that make Ghost and Dark Pokemon stronger or something? Wouldn't mind something like this really.



Yeah. My thinking was it gives a defense boost ala sandstorm to dark and ghost types and increases ghost type attacks. Since a lot of ghosts and dark types are hyper offense, it would be nice to see something that made more defensive oriented styles viable.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

> "Pokemon's postgame content is actually some of the best it has to offer, with new areas opening up and even more challenges appearing, significantly extending the life of the game past the 30 hours a straight run of the main campaign takes."



ooooooh.get to the postgame already you leakers!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> ooooooh.get to the postgame already you leakers!



So many conflicting views about the post-game stuff


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2013)

Like, it's not even an opinion, just a general observation. Is there or is there not stuff to do post-game. How can there be 2 end of the spectrum on this one.


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2013)

well, apparently you can rematch trainers easily (stated months ago), so maybe the "postgame" content is more subtle. when it comes to post-E4 game, I just want some basic things such as rematches with trainers (and preferably  with gym leaders also), at least 3 legendary Pok?mon to catch (and a story to go along with it), a battle area, and stronger trainers to fight.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

So were those final evolutions for the starters legit or...?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, most likely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Saru said:


> well, apparently you can rematch trainers easily (stated months ago), so maybe the "postgame" content is more subtle. when it comes to post-E4 game, I just want some basic things such as rematches with trainers (and preferably  with gym leaders also), at least 3 legendary Pok?mon to catch (and a story to go along with it), a battle area, and stronger trainers to fight.



That's what every Gen did apart from GenI(in which it was lacking) and GenII(in which it was overflowed with post-game content)


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

I still don't understand the whole "it doesn't even look like a Pokemon" argument. Like, the statement alone has no intrinsic value whatsoever. A Pokemon is a Pokemon, and there is no specific way a Pokemon should look. Unless you're a nostalgiafag and think that all Pokemon should be subjected to simplistic designs like the earlier gens were due to the technological limitations of the Gameboy.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I still don't understand the whole "it doesn't even look like a Pokemon" argument. Like, the statement alone has no intrinsic value whatsoever. A Pokemon is a Pokemon, and there is no specific way a Pokemon should look. Unless you're a nostalgiafag and think that all Pokemon should be subjected to simplistic designs like the earlier gens were due to the technological limitations of the Gameboy.



Excellent post. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Oct 5, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I've read multiple reviews that have said they felt the story has taken a major step back this gen.


I'd think that since this game is about beauty and the mascot Pokemon have the power to create and destory, it'd be about the evil team destorying ugly Pokemon and people and creating more beautiful ones then learning the lesson "true beauty is on the inside." That'd make for a decent and more twisted story IMO than Pokemon peta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Pokemob XY is equivalent to DragonBall, Pokemon Z will be equivalent to DragonBall Z..

ehm..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

I loved pokemon since the beggining and I can honestly say this game looks good, and I can't wait to pick it up. Every gen has had something that I liked and dislike. Why ruin an experience for yourself by setting everything on a pedestal.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 5, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I've read multiple reviews that have said they felt the story has taken a major step back this gen.


they already did the ethical storyline in gen v

as well as the orgin of pokemon in the generation before that

don't see what else they could come up with in this one


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Weird since 6 of the 9 starter design were revealed by nintendo.. humanoid poke? guess you missed the last 5 gens huh? Machoke anyone? weird designs? really what does come off as "weird" in a design... you mean innovative? lol... should I just say it?
> 
> *cough*nostalgiafag*cough*



here we go, maybe I should have mentioned that it was my opinion?

there are 2 types of pokemon I'm not fond of: humanoid pok and those based on objects/items and while there are those sort of pokemon in other gen, it looks like there are much more in this one. I mean, look at the starters, the 3 of them are humanoid and one looks like a robot... then we have a key pokemon, then a tree, a pumpkin, a ice rock, a sword... 
so yeah, for someone like me who prefers pokemon based on animals, it's a little disapointing. And I don't see what's innovative at this point. It's either completely ugly or awesome. It depends of people's taste and personally I think a lot of these pokemon have ugly designs unlike past gen
I'm simply not impressed.

and before you start mentioning all the humanoid and items based pokemon in gen 1 and 2 such as Machoke, magnemite, geodude..., no need I do find them ugly too and never used them even in my blue and red versions 

But it's okay, I'm hyped for many other things and will still buy the game the release day


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

I see some people are forgetting the extensive gaming dept rules:



Don't be dicks to each other. People like different shit. It's okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

>a lot of these pokemon have *ugly designs unlike past gen*
>Machoke, magnemite, geodude..., no need I do *find them ugly too* and never used them even in my blue and red versions 






Naruto said:


> I see some people are forgetting the extensive gaming dept rules:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be dicks to each other. People like different shit. It's okay.



hating shit for the sake of hating is okay?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2013)

Will Pokemon X & Y have the Challenge mode like black 2 & White 2?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> hating shit for the sake of hating is okay?



Nobody hates for the sake of hating. He doesn't like the design of the pokemon, big deal. It's his opinion. I like brunettes, most people like blondes and the sky hasn't fallen on me yet.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

I am like a child when it comes to Pokemon, just keep giving me more and more pokemon and I'm happy!

But if there is no Original Dragon


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Heliolisk has a frill after all!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2013)

Actually... have there not been any screens of Gym leaders and E4?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

well,there's a grass gym,4th one,leader is Ramos.

also,there's a fairy gym,iirc.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> >a lot of these pokemon have *ugly designs unlike past gen*
> >Machoke, magnemite, geodude..., no need I do *find them ugly too* and never used them even in my blue and red versions
> 
> 
> ...


I will translate since you dont seem to understand  : I think that there are much more ugly pokemon in this gen than in the others. For now I pretty much like 10 of them (mostly basic stage) it's the first time I like so few design in a gen
I wonder what is worst, nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hate everything that is new or young fanboys who find everything pokemon related is wonderful and complain about people who have different tastes. For me they are the same kind of annoying 

But I will stop talking about this since it wont go anywhere. Lets just agree to disagree


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

fixed battles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nobody hates for the sake of hating. He doesn't like the design of the pokemon, big deal. It's his opinion. I like brunettes, most people like blondes and the sky hasn't fallen on me yet.



his logic is that he hates this gen's poke cuz they look ugly because *unlike *past gens they look like humans, however he *also hates past gens pokes *that look like humans.

Yeah, either blatantly hating shit or just stupid. I am trying to play nice though..  



sasuki-chan said:


> I will translate since you dont seem to understand  : I think that there are much more ugly pokemon in this gen than in the others. For now I pretty much like 10 of them (mostly basic stage) it's the first time I like so few design in a gen
> I wonder what is worst, nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hate everything that is new or *young fanboys who find everything pokemon related is wonderful *and complain about people who have different tastes. For me they are the same kind of annoying
> 
> But I will stop talking about this since it wont go anywhere. Lets just agree to disagree



>common "you're just a kid" internet flaming 

loving this  

Anyways in case I didn't make it clear in the last 20-30 pages of this/these thread(s), I hate Chesnaught with a passion.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2013)

I think we should remember that GS/Nintendo or whatevs took a quite a step with gen 6. Z or whatever the 3rd game of this gen will be is most likely going to be the cut diamond. 

tldr: chill


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Delphox... That is all..


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm hoping Z will feature a sub-region that you can only access after the League, featuring a further 40 new pokemon, with another sub-region 150 pokedex with 150 different pokemon (including 40 further new ones).

That way if they release a Hoenn remake, they can put that same sub-region as a post-League destination in the Hoenn games too.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

This is why I'm grateful for fanart. Really makes me appreciate certain designs more.


----------



## God (Oct 5, 2013)

> I will translate since you dont seem to understand  : I think that there are much more ugly pokemon in this gen than in the others. For now I pretty much like 10 of them (mostly basic stage) it's the first time I like so few design in a gen
> I wonder what is worst, nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hate everything that is new or young fanboys who find everything pokemon related is wonderful and complain about people who have different tastes. For me they are the same kind of annoying
> 
> But I will stop talking about this since it wont go anywhere. Lets just agree to disagree



+1!!!!

Best post ever. I like how the common response to criticism nowadays is "nostalgiafag lol"

Anyways, I agreed with everything you said, I'm also sick of garbage bags, ice cream cones, ballons, keys, swords fucking whatever else keeps coming out, and yes, there have been awful pokemon in the past before like diglet and magnemite and geodude, but they were relatively rare as opposed to the past 3 gens in particular. There's nothing innovative about that at all, if anything, it's lazy work and a disappointment. Not to say the games are bad, because they aren't (just saying, in case newfags wanna burn me at the stake) but this is something GF really has got to get it together on.

That is all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I'm hoping Z will feature a sub-region that you can only access after the League, featuring a further 40 new pokemon, with another sub-region 150 pokedex with 150 different pokemon (including 40 further new ones).
> 
> That way if they release a Hoenn remake, they can put that same sub-region as a post-League destination in the Hoenn games too.



Or they can just add Hoenn to compensate for not making the remakes..


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> This is why I'm grateful for fanart. Really makes me appreciate certain designs more.



I agree completely.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Cubey said:


> +1!!!!
> 
> Best post ever. I like how the common response to criticism nowadays is "nostalgiafag lol"
> 
> ...


Gen 6 > Gen 2.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Gen 6 > Gen 2.



IYO*

These debates are getting old. Does that make me a 'newfag'?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> his logic is that he hates this gen's poke cuz they look ugly because *unlike *past gens they look like humans, however he *also hates past gens pokes *that look like humans.
> 
> Yeah, either blatantly hating shit or just stupid. I am trying to play nice though..
> 
> ...



Actually this generation has few notable Pokes. I know it, you know it and Nintendo knows it. You can't really be "innovative" anymore with Pokemon

Hence the whole reason Mega Evo's were thrown in. Since the majority of Mega's seem to come from Gen I its obvious which crowd Nintendo want to "win" back, Yess those "nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". Things like Fire/Dragon Charizard was a wet dream when playing it 10+ years ago and now they are doing it. And its working, since I'm really considering of buying a 3DS en Pokemon X/Y


Also take away de Mega's and what does this gen offer? Very little. The ninja toad is the only noticable starter en the other 2 look like crap. First time I believe generation starters have been shitted on so hard to make the majority suck
From the new Pokes revealed sofar only the T-rex, those Double Swords and Panda Bear had that "o fuck yeah" moment. The rest was easily overshadowed by Mega evo's

And I'm not gonna lie. If it wasnt for Mega evo's I probably wouldnt buy this game. But I'm hyped now!! Charizard X as my starter


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Shut up about this dumb shit already. 

Some people like Gen 1. Some people like Gen 6. Move the fuck on.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Shut up about this dumb shit already.
> 
> Some people like Gen 1. Some people like Gen 6. Move the fuck on.



Thank you blunt! 

Is Mega Gyarados the same type or is it finally Water/Dragon?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

I assumed it was Dragon/Flying.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> fixed battles.



Is this local wireless or Wifi?

Because if it's Wifi, I won't need Pokemon Showdown anymore.

The one thing I hated about Gen V was that they took out the option to conduct WIFI battles with lv. 100 pokemon like they did in Gen 4.

For one, I could train pokemon with EVs to a certain point and simply battle online with friends right off the bat.

Two, I can use those Lv.100 battles to check my freshly hatched pokemon on an IV calculator and check IVs that way.






On the topic of Nostalgia and Nostalgiafags, TBH, I'm not really fond of that notion that everything in people's childhood is the best thing ever. While there are quite a few things from the past I enjoy, I would rather still hold onto them, but embrace what's new, yunno?

But blind nostalgia leads to ruin some things. Sonic for example.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

It's typing hasn't been revealed, neither has Goodra's or Dragalgae's.

Personally, I hope Mega Gyarados is still Water/Flying. Dragon/Flying would give it weaknesses to Ice, Fairy and Dragon and Water/Dragon would give it weaknesses to Dragon and Fairy. I'd much rather it keep it's single weakness to Electric.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

No generation is better than the other, it's all about personal preferences. For me Gen 5 will always be my favourite since BW was the first Pokemon game that I actually completed.
Gen 6 so far has promising designs even though personally I find it hard to believe that this is the best that GF can create after BW 2.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> This is why I'm grateful for fanart. Really makes me appreciate certain designs more.



If we've reached the point where we should rely on fanart to truly appreciate a pokemon's design then we should really worry. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Pokemon fanart especially when it makes them more realistic but should the fans be the ones to improve what GF should have done right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Look lol. I prefer pokemon that look Natural.

You see Arceus? He looks natural, You see Mewtwo? Looks Natural, You see Gengar(Old Gengar) Looks Natural. You see RayQuaza? He looks natural. ( So does Lucario)

Aggron looks weird as fuck though.

BUT WHY THE HELL IS EVERYTHING BIPEDAL? WHY? (Freaking Barbarnacle)


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

In terms of Pokemon designs, I feel that this generation stepped up in that regard, compared to Generation Five, and am actually enjoying a large majority of designs in this generation.

That's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> BUT WHY THE HELL IS EVERYTHING BIPEDAL? WHY? (Freaking Barbarnacle)



You might find answers in japanese (and other cultures actually) mythology. Pokemon are after all monsters not animals and most folklore depicts monsters very human-like, especially in japanese folklore there are a lot of monsters who are animated objects hence why there are and will always be pokemom based on objects.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Actually this generation has few notable Pokes. I know it, you know it and Nintendo knows it. You can't really be "innovative" anymore with Pokemon
> 
> Hence the whole reason Mega Evo's were thrown in. Since the majority of Mega's seem to come from Gen I its obvious which crowd Nintendo want to "win" back, Yess those "nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". Things like Fire/Dragon Charizard was a wet dream when playing it 10+ years ago and now they are doing it. And its working, since I'm really considering of buying a 3DS en Pokemon X/Y
> 
> ...



90+ Pokemon.. you do realize Gen2 only introduced 100 right? 

And win back Genwunners? You honestly believe they're not playing/buying the games? Trust me they are. 



Cubey said:


> +1!!!!
> 
> Best post ever. I like how the common response to criticism nowadays is "nostalgiafag lol"
> 
> ...



Really now?

Abra, Kadabra, Alakazam, Machop, Machoke, Machamp, Geodude, Graveler, Golem, Celfairy, Clefable, Jigglypuff, Wigglytuff, Ditto, Magnemite, Magneton, Grimer, Muk, Drowzee, Hypno, Voltorn, Electrode, Exeggcute, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Koffing, Weezing, Mr. Mime, Porygon, Jynx, and Mewtwo all fall under the "wtf" category for _creatures_ based on the real world.. 

That's 31 out of the original 150(1).  Most of those have pretty strong fandoms as well. That's not rare. This is not to mention GenII as well with things like Togepi, Unown, Fucking Wobbuffet, Tyrogue, and Hitmontop. 

EDIT: It's funny you mentioned balloons. What do you think Jigglypuff is really?

You can hate/love designs, but claiming newer designs are bad because they're based on stupid things is silly.

TL;DR

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris laid the fucking smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> You might find answers in japanese (and other cultures actually) mythology. Pokemon are after all monsters not animals and most folklore depicts monsters very human-like, especially in japanese folklore there are a lot of monsters who are animated objects hence why there are and will always be pokemom based on objects.



Also this. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if we get a  next gen.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 5, 2013)

Who cares? Every gen has weird designs, and really, it all comes down to preference. For example, I like Magneton, Graveller and Chingling, yet I'm not that big of a fan of this key pokemon. Doesn't mean that the design is bad, just means that I don't like it.

So enough bull about what designs are bad and what aren't, everybody has different preferences, learn to deal with it.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Also this. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if we get a  next gen.



Which evolves into a ghost/electric TV with static screen for a face.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

I would so use it if it turned into the Ring Girl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Which evolves into a ghost/electric TV with static screen for a face.



that would be awesome.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Nothing is creepier than static screen...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Cubey said:


> +1!!!!
> 
> Best post ever. I like how the common response to criticism nowadays is "nostalgiafag lol"
> 
> ...


relatively rare my ass they always been common.

objects pokemons are more innovative than the ones based on real animals as they have to really thing how will it look as alive.

bipedals pokemons are one of the most popolar pokemon there is because people love them, i also love them.

Vanillite lineare not icecream they are Icicles covered in snow.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

How about we talk about something relevant to the thread? 

What's everybody's team so far? :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2013)

How does the fandom not tire from this bullshit "debate" is beyond me.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

News        



> Two new things:
> 
> - Goodra has the ability Sap Sipper in addition to Hydration
> - A Pixie Plate has been found. Could enable Fairy Type Arceus.





Pesky Bug said:


> How does the fandom not tire from this bullshit "debate" is beyond me.


I'm tired of it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Hiruzen will be pleased with that.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Froakie
Pancham
Clauncher
Inkay
Binacle
undecided yet

All this might change if some new pokemon are reveiled.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Also, idk if it's been posted before but Trevanant's stats:



There's also a new move called Phantom Force which is the Ghost version of Dig. Basically a weaker version of Shadow Force.

You can catch Zoroarks in the wild now too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Who cares? Every gen has weird designs, and really, it all comes down to preference. For example, I like Magneton, Graveller and Chingling, yet I'm not that big of a fan of this key pokemon. Doesn't mean that the design is bad, just means that I don't like it.
> 
> So enough bull about what designs are bad and what aren't, everybody has different preferences, learn to deal with it.



Voice of reason ya'll  



Swarmy said:


> Which evolves into a ghost/electric TV with static screen for a face.



Inb4 "stupid" and "Gamefreak running out of ideas" 




Pesky Bug said:


> How does the fandom not tire from this bullshit "debate" is beyond me.



Exactly, it's not even a debate 



blunt said:


> How about we talk about something relevant to the thread?
> 
> What's everybody's team so far? :33



I already posted my X team, Y team so far consists of Blastoise, Delphox, Tyrantyum, Pangoro, and Aegislash. One Poke left, if no new Pokemon really catches my eyes I'll stick with Sylveon the Dragon Slayer. 



blunt said:


> Also, idk if it's been posted before but Trevanant's stats:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a new move called Phantom Force which is the Ghost version of Dig. Basically a weaker version of Shadow Force.



Dat move set. I mean like chill dude.. 



blunt said:


> News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fairy Arceus 

And Goodra will be so good


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

FAIRY ARCEUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

No news on that bug/dark "bat" pokemon?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Forest Curse makes the enemy into a Grass Type (Trevanant's signature move). Trick or Treat turns the enemy into a Ghost Type (Gourgeist's signature move).

Trick or Treat seems a whole lot more useful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> No news on that bug/dark "bat" pokemon?



You mean the one turned out to be fake 

face it, bugs got the shaft this gen..

Fanart doing its magic...


these two lines man 


My Y team  

Also..


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 5, 2013)

My team 

Greninja
Talonflame
Heliolisk
Gogoat
Florges
Aegislash

I don't plan on using any older pokemon until my second play through.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:
			
		

> You can catch Zoroarks in the wild now too.



 **


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Still no Ground-type. We need at least one new one this gen, I mean really. If Barbacle was Ground/Water instead of Rock/Water, he'd have a place in my party.

Rock-type kinda sucks.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh my fucking god, guys.

You are taking potshots at each other over something purely subjective.

Also, I can accurately tell you how much my enjoyment of the things I love has been reduced by the people that profess their hatred towards those very same things: zero percent.

---

You know what? I really like Gen 1 & 2. I do. Maybe it's all nostalgia but I just really dig it. I think there's a good balance between cool and cute. I love all three Gen 1 starters equally, which is more than I can say for each subsequent Gen. I love the music of the first two games, more so than any other pokemon game since - by far.

And as a big Gen 1 fan, I can't say GameFreak has treated me poorly. The original games have been referenced and included in every bit of merchandise, tv show and spinoff game ever since. There's always plenty of Gen 1 pokemon to be caught regardless of what I'm playing.

And now we have the sixth generation. If you're a fan of the old games, you get to choose one of the original three starters once again, and enjoy a kickass new evolution. On top of that you get roughly the same amount of new pokemon that the second generation introduced, which frankly, to me, is more than enough. There are a crapton of pokemon available as it is and I doubt most people have completed their pokedex.

I don't even need new pokemon. Honestly, at this point, GF could and *should *start thinking about fixing the actual problems with the game and iron out the details. Which, according to some reviewers, they actually have!

I can't say for sure without actually playing the game, but as it stands I think at least the _premise _of X and Y is really sweet for everyone, regardless of their favorite pokemon era.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

Still unknown how to evolve Eevee into Sylveon? I need that dragon slayer on my team.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

And I know this might sound ridiculous, but I think they nerfed Dragon too much. Fairy-types are now immune to it and are super effective against it, Steel types resist them, they're still weak to Ice and Dragon and they still are only super effective against other Dragons. That's really not very good at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Naruto used Talk no Jutsu... It's Super Effective.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 5, 2013)

So far, I know I want 

Fennekin
Honedge
Tyrunt

... and I haven't made up my mind on the other three yet. By endgame, I must absolutely have Mewtwo (X), and Dragonite, since those my mainstays regardless of generation.


Also, my only beef with gen 6 is that I feel a bit overboard on the Megavolutions. They could have made it rarer, I think. 

But really, I'm digging most of the new designs.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> So far, I know I want
> 
> Fennekin
> Honedge
> ...


Speaking of which, I'm really starting to wonder if we're getting a Mega Dragonite. I really hope we do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> And I know this might sound ridiculous, but I think they nerfed Dragon too much. Fairy-types are now immune to it and are super effective against it, Steel types resist them, they're still weak to Ice and Dragon and they still are only super effective against other Dragons. That's really not very good at all.



Thing is that Dragons almost usually have ridiculously good stats..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Still unknown how to evolve Eevee into Sylveon? I need that dragon slayer on my team.



i read it evolved by raising its max happiness in  Pok?mon Amie which is different than the regular happiness that make Espeon and Umbreon evolve.


----------



## Fido (Oct 5, 2013)

sasuki-chan said:


> There are 2 types of pokemon I'm not fond of: humanoid pok and those based on objects/items and while there are those sort of pokemon in other gen, it looks like there are much more in this one. I mean, look at the starters, the 3 of them are humanoid and one looks like a robot... then we have a key pokemon, then a tree, a pumpkin, a ice rock, a sword...
> so yeah, for someone like me who prefers pokemon based on animals, it's a little disapointing. And I don't see what's innovative at this point. It's either completely ugly or awesome. It depends of people's taste and personally I think a lot of these pokemon have ugly designs unlike past gen
> I'm simply not impressed.



This. It's as simple as that. 

I'm not digging most of all these new Pok?mon. Back in the day (Gen1 and Gen2), Pok?mon had a simpler design and _most_ of them were based off animals or plants and they had a friendly and simple vibe to them, which I liked very much and which set them apart. In-game trainers have always used them for battle, but I liked the "companion" or "pet" aspect to them. Design-wise, I think it all started going downhill with Pok?mon that look like they are freaking war machines (take Magmortar, for example, with cannons for arms), like they're just meant for battle or war. In my opinion, Pok?mon monsters used  to stand out from other franchises like Digimon because of their simple/friendly design, but now I wouldn't be able to tell one of the newer Pok?mon from a Digimon or a monster from Monster Rancher or hell, freaking YuGiOh.

I don't see why it makes some of you mad some people don't like the design of these new mons. If you want to like whatever GF throws at you, it doesn't mean we all have to.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Naruto used Talk no Jutsu... It's Super Effective.



Laughed IRL


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Thing is that Dragons almost usually have ridiculously good stats..


Good point. 

But at what point do good stats outweigh shitty typing?


----------



## Vermin (Oct 5, 2013)

if there is no dark type gym i swear


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Good point.
> 
> But at what point do good stats outweigh shitty typing?



Take note that there aren't any fairies with good attack stats as well. I mean assuming the new Fairy Pokes aren't monsters. 

EDIT: I mean with few exceptions of course like Gardevoir and Xerneas. But just look at how many Dragon monsters are out there. 

I think it works IMO. As long as not every non-fairy mon and their mom has fairy type moves. 



Naruto said:


> Laughed IRL


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Always. Unless you're a fire/grass/ice/flying type.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> You mean the one turned out to be fake
> 
> face it, bugs got the shaft this gen..



Better that way, all we needed was another moth pokemon 

Meh after Gen 5 introduced so many good bug types I'm not that mad really, fairies' weakness to steel only makes my dear Durant more useful and if he gets a mega evolution I'll be more than happy. Galvantula, Heracross and Pinsir already have mega evolutions so I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 5, 2013)

My Gamestop is having a midnight launch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Better that way, all we needed was another moth pokemon
> 
> Meh after Gen 5 introduced so many good bug types I'm not that mad really, fairies' weakness to steel only makes my dear Durant more useful and if he gets a mega evolution I'll be more than happy. Galvantula, Heracross and Pinsir already have mega evolutions so I'm pretty satisfied.



So what if I told you that I work for Gamefreak and that the Z Legendary is a Bug/Fighting type?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Better that way, all we needed was another moth pokemon



at least you got Vivillon.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh my fucking god, guys.
> 
> You are taking potshots at each other over something purely subjective.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> at least you got Vivillon.



Oh no you didn't


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

The Fairy and Psychic Leaders are fucking cool.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Loveee the Bug leader, and the Rumble Badge girl.

Iceberg leader is badass, same as Psychic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow.. She's gorgeous


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

She gives me Caitlin vibes. Got that same feel about her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Goodra is pure Dragon type.

It evolves at Level 70.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

LEVEL

70.

WHAT.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Doubly disappointed in Goodra.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna be worth it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow@evolving at level 70

No doubt that that's Gen 6's psuedo

Darnit, I had such high hopes

Edit: maybe it'll grow on me, as it is basically a slimy Dragonite.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm loving Goodra.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm thinking I'll give Goodra's spot to either Barbacle or Dragalgae. Probably Dragalgae because I'll have Rock coverage from Auroros.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Goodra is pure Dragon type.
> 
> It evolves at Level 70.



i guest Goodra is the pseudo legendary.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wow.. She's gorgeous



Why must I be attracted to beautiful fictional women  just makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

Character customization, full 3D and Mega evolutions mostly characterize this Gen for me.

Not a single final evo that gets me hyped (yet) 



BlazingInferno said:


> Why must I be attracted to beautiful fictional women  just makes me a sad panda.



/loliproblems


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna have to wait awhile before I can use stuff from my White version.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Guess I'm a sick sad panda then


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guess I'm a sick sad panda then



I'm not judging 

To each their own, but that Fairy gym leader strikes me as underage and creepy.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

I wanted a Fairy Pseudo.

Goodra sucks


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

Loving the Fairy gym leader


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

GMF said:


> Gonna have to wait awhile before I can use stuff from my White version.


I just don't see them making it so you have to wait, but what do I know.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> So what if I told you that I work for Gamefreak and that the Z Legendary is a Bug/Fighting type?



I would say marry me 



Linkdarkside said:


> at least you got Vivillon.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I just don't see them making it so you have to wait, but what do I know.



Wanted to use my Lucario and others quickly, but I guess it can wait.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

GMF said:


> Wanted to use my Lucario and others quickly, but I guess it can wait.


I know how you feel. I just hatched a shiny Eevee in White for preparation of Sylveon.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 5, 2013)

Dem Goodra stats.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Dem Goodra stats.



Goodra confirmed for Brawl.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I know how you feel. I just hatched a shiny Eevee in White for preparation of Sylveon.



How long did that take? 

-------------------------
It took me a few to get a Lucario with the Attack and Speed I needed.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

GMF said:


> How long did that take?
> 
> -------------------------
> It took me a few to get a Lucario with the Attack and Speed I needed.



It actually only took me till my thirtieth egg using the Masuda method. 

I have boxes and boxes full of Riolu's on Pearl, just waiting for a shiny Riolu so I can finally get a shiny Lucario, but I haven't been successful yet.


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hopefully the game won't be as easy as the reviews say
I've never played past platinum myself but from seeing black/white videos those games look easy which has put me off (apart from the challenge mode which I believe forces you to complete the game once to unlock)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I would say marry me



Well then. Wait and see


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> It actually only took me till my thirtieth egg using the Masuda method.



I think I've heard of that, but never really looked into to it since I've never really tried for shiny pokemon. I think I tried resetting for a shiny Rayquaza back in emerald but that was it. 



> I have boxes and boxes full of Riolu's on Pearl, just waiting for a shiny Riolu so I can finally get a shiny Lucario, but I haven't been successful yet.



Gonna take a guess and say you're obsessed with shiny's.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 5, 2013)

By the way, is this the future Mega Goodra? ​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> Hopefully the game won't be as easy as the reviews say
> I've never played past platinum myself but from seeing black/white videos those games look easy which has put me off (apart from the challenge mode which I believe forces you to complete the game once to unlock)


I used an AR code to get the Challenge mode right from the start. 

It was much better than normal gameplay.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wow.. She's gorgeous



She's my favourite. That's a beautiful design. <3



TittyNipple said:


> LEVEL
> 
> 70.
> 
> WHAT.



#DRAGONTRAINERPROBLEMS



blunt said:


> What's everybody's team so far? :33



Sylveon's the only new one confirmed for my team, though that one will just be evolved from one of my "oldies" - ones I've picked from my older teams. Somehow feels right to gather my personal favourites and travel with them all together this time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> By the way, is this the future Mega Goodra? ​



Then Ninetails' mega is....


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Well then. Wait and see



The only thing that would make me happier than a parasitoid wasp pokemon or Mega Durant would be the original Genesect, unmodified pure and primeval


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Screw that I want my damn parasitoid wasp you bastards at GameFreak


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Dragalge looks so weird


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

GMF said:


> I think I've heard of that, but never really looked into to it since I've never really tried for shiny pokemon. I think I tried resetting for a shiny Rayquaza back in emerald but that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a guess and say you're obsessed with shiny's.


Nah those are the only two that I've tried for.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm still hopeful for the Original Dragon


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the line-up so far.  

Aegislash is mine!


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'm still hopeful for the Original Dragon



If you get your OD before the Original Genesect or a parasitoid wasp pokemon I'll personally write you a poem


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not looking at the remaining four gym leaders until I get the game myself.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Any news on roaming legendaries or anything?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

I like all the gym leaders except for Ramos  GF really is reluctant to put in a Dark type gym...


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Nah those are the only two that I've tried for.



Oh, well good for you on that Eevee. Only shiny's I think I'll try for are legendary's even though that can be painful. So do you want them for show or were you gonna battle with them?  

Hurry up December I want's my Mega Lucario......


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

I want to know all the gym leaders and types.

Spoiler tag it if possible for those who don't, I must have missed it last couple pages.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Gaiz! We're less than a week away!


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Going to be good.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

GMF said:


> Oh, well good for you on that Eevee. Only shiny's I think I'll try for are legendary's even though that can be painful. So do you want them for show or were you gonna battle with them?
> 
> Hurry up December I want's my Mega Lucario......


Nah I'm gonna battle with them, but I just felt the need to get these certain Pokemon shiny.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> You mean the one turned out to be fake
> 
> face it, bugs got the shaft this gen..



You mean like every gen


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> I want to know all the gym leaders and types.
> 
> Spoiler tag it if possible for those who don't, I must have missed it last couple pages.



Three pages back.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 5, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> I want to know all the gym leaders and types.
> 
> Spoiler tag it if possible for those who don't, I must have missed it last couple pages.


Badges and types
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bug, Rock, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Fairy, Psychic and Ice



Gym Leaders


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait a second..what type is the final gym Dark? I haven't been keeping up with the gym leaders


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

No no dark type.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

ice dummy look at da badge


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ice dummy look at da badge



Ugh are you serious..


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

No dark type somehow makes me mad.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 5, 2013)

Feeling greedy. Need E4 members.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Nah I'm gonna battle with them, but I just felt the need to get these certain Pokemon shiny.



Defeating people in style? 

-------------------------------

With a new game there's a new trio right? Wonder what that'll be...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean like every gen



I was strictly speaking about the new Pokemon count. Nothing to do with weaknesses or whatever.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

My god is there a pumpkin poke?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Aegislash stats


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

That ability.. wait.. does it switch stats when it unsheathes?


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 5, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Who cares? Every gen has weird designs, and really, it all comes down to preference. For example, I like Magneton, Graveller and Chingling, yet I'm not that big of a fan of this key pokemon. Doesn't mean that the design is bad, just means that I don't like it.
> 
> So enough bull about what designs are bad and what aren't, everybody has different preferences, learn to deal with it.


This.
This is what I tried to explain but with my fail engrish I may have worded my thoughts wrongly. In the end its just a matter of tastes. I'm not saying this gen is shit, all gen have their unapealing pok, but personally I'm disapointed with this gen and prefer the other ones.  but if some people love it good for them, it'll make the game even more awesome for them 

I love the 7th badge . Nice design
btw I just read that clefairy isnt fairy...wtf if there was a single pokemon for me that was fairy,  this was this one 

There are so many pok in this game...how are you supposed to make a team of 6 only? :/


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> If you get your OD before the Original Genesect or a parasitoid wasp pokemon I'll personally write you a poem



Yeah! Thank you!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Aegislash stats


Those defensive stats are INSANE. But here's to hoping they switch when he's in Blade Forme.

It learns Sacred Sword!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Stance Sword stats


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Those defensive stats are INSANE. But here's to hoping they switch when he's in Blade Forme.
> 
> It learns Sacred Sword!



It turns into blade mode when HP hits 20% or less. Then, well... Run..bitch...run..



Malvingt2 said:


> Stance Sword stats




Right on the money about the running part


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

Aegislash DOES look awesome.

Its ability seems like a lot of fun 

Aegislash is the second Gen 6 Pok? on my team; Delphox has grown on me and I like it best out of the starters, so Delphox will be the first Gen 6 Pok? on my team.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Stance Sword stats






Khris said:


> It turns into blade mode when HP hits 20% or less. Then, well... Run..bitch...run..


What's the best way to keep his HP down? Held item or a move (Curse)?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

The AR hackers really need to get on this shit. I know they haven't been able to get AR hacks on 3DS games yet, but I want permanent Megas and Aegislash Blade Forme.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Didn't think it through lol.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

I too need Elite4 members.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 5, 2013)

One week...

ONE. FAKING. WEEK


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Chesnaught and Delphox grown on me 2. Idk who 2 chose nao ; (


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Pick Froakie.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris, your set makes me reconsider Delphox


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 5, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Khris, your set makes me reconsider Delphox



Join me, Erio


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm picking Greninja for X, idk for Y.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> What's the best way to keep his HP down? Held item or a move (Curse)?



substitute I'd think


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> substitute I'd think


You mean once his HP is already down?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 5, 2013)

Aegislash has definitely earned a spot on my team! Now a toss up for me between Delphox and Greninja ;S


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Would that whole salac berry thing work with Aegislash?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> You mean once his HP is already down?



I don't see how it can be up.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris, where'd you hear that 20% thing? According to the leaker this is how the forme changes work:



> Aegislash starts the battle in Shield Forme. It seems he changes to Blade Forme when you use an attack that deals damage, and back to Shield Forme when you use something like King's Shield. Here's what I've observed:
> 
> 
> Battle start, Aegislash in Shield Forme.
> ...



SO FUCKING AWESOME!

Also, he evolves with a Dusk Stone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Khris, your set makes me reconsider Delphox



I know right. Greninja and Delphox man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Khris, where'd you hear that 20% thing? According to the leaker this is how the forme changes work:
> 
> 
> 
> SO FUCKING AWESOME!



dude I made that up 

That it was obvious  

But dear God that sounds awesome


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm maining him so hard. COME ON OCTOBER 12th!


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Khris, where'd you hear that 20% thing? According to the leaker this is how the forme changes work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Nevermind about that salac berry...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Fire types always bipedal


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> SO FUCKING AWESOME!



Oh my 

My team so far:
Delphox
Aegislash


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2013)

That is so haxx


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Aegislash Moveset:

King's Shield (I never use defensive moves but it sounds fucking awesome)
Sacred Sword
Iron Head
Shadow Ball or new Ghost Type Move


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

I've recently discovered my team has 4 poison types on it. Lol.

Guess I'll be using Mega Gengar. But that means i need a Sun user.Perhaps Flroges can learn sunny day? (For Venasaur)

Other wise Greninja/Skrelp/Aegislash all the way baby


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Greninja makes no sense why introduce bubbles in the first stage, then have his tongue used as a ninja scarf?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 5, 2013)

After seeing some of these evolutions...

Fennekin
Sylveon
Panchum
Fletchling
Clauncher
Amaura
Tyrunt
Swirlix
Litleo
Skiddo
Honedge
Goomy

Confirmed for my Party Rotation


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> I know right. Greninja and Delphox man.



Evil Delphox is best Delphox.

Stop being a furry.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Greninja makes no sense why introduce bubbles in the first stage, then have his tongue used as a ninja scarf?



Because he's a ninja. Thats why he has Ninja pants.

The Bubbles were a cloaking shroud


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't hate on marvellous Greninja.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Bubble scarf > tongue scarf


----------



## Sanji (Oct 5, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Greninja makes no sense why introduce bubbles in the first stage, then have his tongue used as a ninja scarf?



Something to do with frogs that lick off poison from their own bodies IIRC.

Idk, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

A quick punch to the lower jaw will cut that tongue right off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Noivern pre-evo



St NightRazr said:


> Evil Delphox is best Delphox.
> 
> Stop being a furry.



Tempted.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Something to do with frogs that lick off poison from their own bodies IIRC.
> 
> Idk, someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Oh dart frog. 

Withdrawn complaint


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

is that real?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, they are real.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Greninja will be starter.

Always liked Froakie from the get go, some of you remember but I had his set the first day he was introduced.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

i meant Noibat there


----------



## Sanji (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Noivern pre-evo



Adorable. 



Iron Man said:


> Oh dart frog.
> 
> Withdrawn complaint



Didn't know if it was a poison dart frog or not. No problem.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2013)

Great, that reminds me of Noivern. 
My team so far:
Delphox
Aegislash
Noivern

It seems I'm starting to like Goodra. I might just be tired though.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It seems I'm starting to like Goodra. I might just be tired though.



Give in to the goo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Greninja will be starter.
> 
> Always liked Froakie from the get go, some of you remember but I had his set the first day he was introduced.



I remember. We were broing about it


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


>


I like it better than Noivern tbh.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Greninja
Haxorus (when I can) or Goodra (maybe) 
(Mega) Lucario (when I can)
Reuniclus (when I can)
*Not decided*
*Not decided*


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

d'aaaaw :33


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> d'aaaaw :33



I predict horrible fanart of "that" kind appearing really soon.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 5, 2013)

So will there be 70 or 90 new Pokemon (excluding megas)? Those are the 2 numbers I see flying around.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Goodra looks like it will be a Spe D. wall

Reminds me of Musharna


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

NOIBATTT


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I predict horrible fanart of "that" kind appearing really soon.



you are correct.

*shudder*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

What other old Pokemon are becoming fairy types? I hear Mr. Mime is.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

I wonder if the mega evolution during a battle takes up a turn or not... kinda like using an item.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

no,it doesnt.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> d'aaaaw :33



Um, is the first form of Goodra in both games or can it only be found in one or the other???


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Alekos, you're great.

Like Hiruzen.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

GMF said:


> Um, is the first form of Goodra in both games or can it only be found in one or the other???



both games.

but sliggoo evolves into goodra at level 70


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2013)

Lvl          70?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I predict horrible fanart of "that" kind appearing really soon.



Already seen hentai art floating around.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> both games.
> 
> but sliggoo evolves into goodra at level 70



Good to know. 

Sounds like it'll be awhile :amazed, but I think I'll manage...hopefully.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Already seen hentai art floating around.



Is there at least one "safe" pokemon out there?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Is there at least one "safe" pokemon out there?


Nothing is ever safe.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Stance Sword stats



In other words, it is a status reversal from its Shield Stance.  With Automize, Stance Sword could destroy entire teams.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

i've even seen Klefki stuff


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i've even seen Klefki stuff



Dude it's a hole...


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Noivern pre-evo



-Screeches-

Do want. 



alekos23 said:


> i've even seen Klefki stuff



Rule #34 folks. Rule #34.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

There are sick fucks out there


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Dude it's a hole...



no.as the "other" version


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> no.as the "other" version



I have lost all faith in humanity...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

sooo.weirdoes aside,you guys seen that weird old guy talking about mons dying or something?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 5, 2013)

49 viewing 

I can only imagine how release day will go


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> sooo.weirdoes aside,you guys seen that weird old guy talking about mons dying or something?



Uh, what now?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

two of the E4 revealed!


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.Steel 
2.Fire


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> two of the E4 revealed!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Isn't that just ironic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

The steel one oh shit


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

But ofcourse... european setting is nothing without a white knight.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

teams:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Steel:Klefki, Probopass, Aegislash, Scizor 
Fire: Pyroar, Talonflame, Torkoal, Chandelure


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> teams:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Damn Scizor screwed over my Durant


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Isn't that just ironic.


Gen 5's E4 was Fighting/Dark/Ghost/Psychic, so there was already a type correlation dynamic. 

Gen 6's might follow the same pattern.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 5, 2013)

Geez... I dunno what I would have as far as teams...

I have two 3DSs, and I have enough credit to buy two versions on one and one version on the other.

I'm getting one game physical, I know that.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> two of the E4 revealed!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That Fire one. <3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

First time we get a Steel type E4 member.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

third elite 4

dem business ruining fairies


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

She Dark type? I'll be ok with an Dark type E4 member I guess.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

noooo?

Isnt Drasna kinda obvious? 

Drasna team:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dragalge, Altaria, Noivern, Druddigon


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Dafuq is Draglage?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Skelp evo.possible Dragon/Poison


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Skelp evo.possible Dragon/Poison



I thought Skelp was a Water/Poison type...Or is there a type-change when it evolves.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Drasna didn't sound Dragon to me. Now that I think about it it does, along with those teeth charms.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

we dont know.

rumour from /vp/:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Diantha is the champion. Her signature pokemon is Mega Gardevoir, whose dress looks a lot like Diantha's dress.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Siebold is badass


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> we dont know.
> 
> rumour from /vp/:
> 
> ...



*MEGA* Gardevoir?  Hoo boy, it was already one of the most powerful Psychic types among all the Pok?mon, and now it is getting a Mega Evolution?  What does that say about Gallade?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Another female champion, lovely.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Siebold

fabulous!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

The Trap as the Pokemon Champion


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

guuys.its a rumour.and i think when we find out,we should spoiler that stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









These all look badass 



alekos23 said:


> guuys.its a rumour.and i think when we find out,we should spoiler that stuff



Is there even a point in spoil tagging this stuff... I mean the games are already out there.. 

Hell I might get mine tomorrow as my local store will break street date the moment they get it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

Do we know yet if Dragalgae is Dragon/Poison? If so, my team so far is...

Froakie
Goomy
Noibat
Tyrunt
Skrelp
?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Unohana sure likes her dragons


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 5, 2013)

What type does Siebold have?


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Just hatched a perfect solosis, definitely going over to X.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



water it seems.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought Sycamore was the champion


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

The dude is Water?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

sure why not.

team:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Clawitzer, Starmie, Gyarados, Barbaracle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Siebold is gonna be a bitch for me unless Sliggo can learn Thunder or something. But I know for a motherfucking fact he'll have Azumarill


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



trap confirmed for champion.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait who is trap? Another thing I don't know about.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



here's she.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Mega Gardevoir

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

How did we go from Cynthia to Pokemon Sage to Dragon Master to that??


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

eh.she's not that bad.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> here's she.



Dat champion.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Thats a weird name


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Diantha 

if you remove the "n" it spells Diatha.. it literally means faggotory in common arabic


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah.i'm sure thats what they had in mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Just makes it funnier to me...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

I finalized my teams now that I saw the E4.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

nice team though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawlucha, Aurorus, Tyrantrum, Goodra, Gourgeist, and Gardevoir.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

To me.. Cynthia reigns supreme..


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

rumerz:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've heard that each of the Elite Four has a Mega evolution. They are Druddigon, Chandelure, Scizor and Gyarados.




2nd one is uh oh,and 3rd one will make someone happy 

wait what? 

here's she.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

KNEW IT.

KNEW IT.


*Spoiler*: __ 




TOLD Y'ALL ^ (use bro) SCIZOR HAS A MEGAEVO


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't spoil who the old guy is.

I wanna be surprised.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 5, 2013)

Mega Chandelure  I hope it pops up soon


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

Of course Diantha would be the Champion. And I wouldn't be surprised if Mega evolutions were involved, as she has a Mega stone around her neck. 

Also, I uh...was on Tumblr earlier, and I saw a post going around of being able to make custom Trainer cards and show off what you're ultimate team be.

I did tell you all it was going to be a compilation of favourites from my old games, and after putting the card together..fuck it, here they are:





> Welp, I just realized that that is indeed going to be my final team on XY.
> 
> Jhoto will always have my heart, though I?ve always connected to Kasumi for some reason in terms of trainers.
> 
> ...



Obviously, Sakura is going to become a Sylveon.


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> rumerz:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Scizor has caused me enough problems in my life already. 

Also that image won't show for some reason...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Don't spoil who the old guy is.
> 
> I wanna be surprised.



I don't think it's somebody we know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

^^ calling it now.. Old guy is Red. 

MegaChandelure 

oh shit.. shit just got real for me...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he shows up in the legendary cutscene.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

Also, Mega Gardevoir is beautiful.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

rumours:


*Spoiler*: __ 



AZ uses Golurk, Torkoal, and Sigilyph.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2013)

[sp]Seeing how Mega Scizor is all but confirmed, that is another trademarked pokemon that got a Mega Evolution.

Latias and Latios here we come. [/sp]


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

This looks promising.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

spoilers from the Kanpachi leaker guy.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cute thing that I think was already known to some degree, but the in battle text will be a little different with Pokemon who have a few affection levels in Pokemon-Amie.
"What will Goodra do?" becomes "Goodra is awaiting Kanpachi's directions..."
And occasionally when an enemy gets KOed she'll turn and give a satisfied little nod.


Mountain 139-140 are Swablu/Altaria.
Mountain 142-144 is the Hydreigon line.


But lvl 49 to 70 is a huge gap. And breaking that rule always occurs with NPCs of some importance, like Gym Leaders, Elite Four, Champions or Evil Team Leaders.
It was a rival battle.
So what you're saying is that your rival saw you toiling away at trying to evolve Sligoo, and decided to be a dick and fight you with an underleveled one? Hahahahaha!


Besides the ones given out by the Gym Leaders have you run into any other new TM's?
Nope.
Is there a chance it was a friendship based evolution, and it just took you a weirdly high amount of levels to become Dragon Brothers?
Maybe? I suppose it's possible. I don't know if affection through Amie is the same as happiness or if they're related somehow. Either way my Goodra is only at 3/5 through Amie.


Mountain 122-123 are Shuppet and Banette.


Noivern pre-evo found. Pics coming.


No stats yet, stuck on Victory Road.

e: only one stage, not pseudo-legendary.


Mountain 136 and 137 are Scyther and Scizor.


With those in, did you find a Scizornite yet? I remember Scizor being one of the first Pokemon said to go Mega (by Hiro, I think).
Nah, just found Scizor in a trainer battle.


By the way, what's the name of the area where you can catch Goomy? WE MUST KNOW WHERE TO FIND THEM!
Route 12. Or save yourself some pain and catch a Sliggoo on Route 19.
Mountain 112 is Skarmory.


Have you found any other moves that are dualtyped?
No.


E4 Spoilers: You can pick what order you fight them in now.


E4 Trainer Spoiler #1:


Klefki, Probopass, Aegislash, Scizor


E4 Trainer Spoiler #2:


Pyroar, Talonflame, Torkoal, Chandelure


Missed the splash screen on this one, sorry!
Elite Four Trainer Spoiler #3:

Dragalge, Altaria, Noivern, Druddigon


Elite Four Trainer Spoiler #4:


Clawitzer, Starmie, Gyarados, Barbaracle


CHAMPIONNNN


In keeping with the tradition that the Champ is someone who shows up a couple times beforehand as a tangential cast member.
Hawlucha, Aurorus, Tyrantrum, Goodra, Gourgeist, MEGA Gardevoir
Full Restores are still in vogue.


Here comes the bride...

alt: this girl is on fire


Any immediate or obvious hints about what this transformation does?
Dies without a fuss.


HALL OF FAMIN' IT

 The end of a long journey!
 It's been a lot of hard work!
 But it's been good times!
 In the name of the king!
 You know I love you!
 And... eh. I needed someone with Waterfall.

...but wait, there's more!

Torkoal, Sigilyph, Golurk. Not really intended to pose a challenge.
OK. I'mma get ice cream.


Is it true every E4 Member had a Mega Pok?mon? They're saying that on other forums.
No. Water dude's Gyarados might as well have been though. That thing was prepared for anything.


Wait, so Does someone come up to you immediately after you become champion and challenge you for it, like you do to Blue in RBY? Because I've been wanting that for so long.
He's an important part of the creation lore surrounding Yveltal and 3000 years ago and etc. Someone else can spoil that stuff if they want cause I'm lazy and not terribly interested.


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2013)

Starmie and Garchomp are obtainable without trading... ? this game is so huge. I don't know if I can handle it.

also, Mega Chandelure sounds amazing


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Want to see mega chandelure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

worst champion design ever!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Gardevoir is preggers


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Gardevoir is preggers



Well that explains the doujin of her.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna go take a shower, expecting something new possibly 

I AM SO HYPED.


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2013)

not gonna judge the Champion until I read her dialogue and see her team

but Cynthia still poops all over Diantha 

also, I wish we could get a view of Mega Gardevoir from the back


----------



## Breadman (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well.... Guess we all knew where Unohana ended up after she died.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quick update on National Dex:
Chespin is 650
Yveltal is 717 :/




fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

*Spoiler*: __ 



though apparently there are more


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

there has to be more lmao


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

That would be the biggest middle finger if there wasn't. Don't make me lose more interest in this gen GF


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

I would still be hyped as balls.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Well there has to be more than that. Even if Xerneas is 718 (which I don't believe he is, pretty sure he's 716), that's only 68 new pokemon. 

But according to the most recently updated chart, there's 69 new Pokemon not counting Megas.

And this chart doesn't have Noibat, making 70 new pokemon.

*Edit: *Nevermind, this chart counts the Meowstics and Litleo evos as separate pokemon. 

I guess there are only 68 new pokemon this gen.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah that wouldn't be right. There are the other legendaries that have yet to be revealed.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah that wouldn't be right. There are the other legendaries that have yet to be revealed.


I haven't heard anything of the sort. Besides Z and that's still just speculation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah that wouldn't be right. There are the other legendaries that have yet to be revealed.


i would not be surprised if Nintenmdo have hidden some legendary as evens or even DLC.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> I haven't heard anything of the sort. Besides Z and that's still just speculation.



You can't just have only the three version legendaries in a gen


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, a lot of the old Pok?mon are catchable in the region, so perhaps Gamefreak decided that they did not need to add as large a number of Pok?mon as they did in Pok?mon Black and White...But still, only 68?

It's suspicious.  Perhaps there are more Pok?mon to be caught post-game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Well, a lot of the old Pok?mon are catchable in the region, so perhaps Gamefreak decided that they did not need to add as large a number of Pok?mon as they did in Pok?mon Black and White...But still, only 68?
> 
> It's suspicious.  Perhaps there are more Pok?mon to be caught post-game.



there no point on playing the new pokemon game for the old pokemons.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> there no point on playing the new pokemon game for the old pokemons.


Of course there is. 

It's an option to bypass the toil of transferring them from an old game.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Well I count Mega Evos as new Pokemon seeing as how we count Baby Pokemon as new in previous generations and Megas are _FAR_ more useful. With the current discovered Mega-Evolutions, we're at 86 new Pokemon this gen. If we count Z, 87.

And there are still quite a few Mega Evolutions yet to come. Counting the ones on the trade mark list, we'd be at 97 at least.

And just incase people missed it on the last page:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait...so we won't be able to transfer any pokemon from B/W/B2/W2 games until late December?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

The X and Y world is so big, and the thing is I'm happy there is no more new pokes, I had a hard time choosing my team.

X and Y is going to be glorious


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...so we won't be able to transfer any pokemon from B/W/B2/W2 games until late December?


Not with Pokemon Transfer or Pokemon Bank, no. But there may still be some functionality in the game that you can transfer pokemon with in the mean time.

I doubt GF would just not let people transfer Pokemon for over two months.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Well I count Mega Evos as new Pokemon seeing as how we count Baby Pokemon as new in previous generations* and Megas are _FAR_ more useful. With the current discovered Mega-Evolutions, we're at 86 new Pokemon this gen. If we count Z, 87.
> 
> And there are still quite a few Mega Evolutions yet to come. Counting the ones on the trade mark list, we'd be at 97 at least.
> 
> And just incase people missed it on the last page:




baby pokemons are different species they have original names and dex entries and are not temporarily forms. The mega evolutions appear in the dex as if they were formes,gender differences,shiny,ect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

Finalized my X team; Charizard, Greninja, Gourgeist, Aegislash, Meowistic, and Auroros. Leaving Goodra for post game stuff.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> baby pokemons are different species they have original names and dex entries and are not temporarily forms. The mega evolutions appear in the dex as if they were formes,gender differences,shiny,ect.


I'm aware. But I base my qualifications on determining them as new Pokemon on use rather than a relatively meaningless number and species name. Baby Pokemon are completely and utterly useless save for "dawwwww" factor. Even as temporary forms, the Megas have far more use. So I classify them as such.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Finalized my X team; Charizard, Greninja, Gourgeist, Aegislash, Meowistic, and Auroros. Leaving Goodra for post game stuff.



Awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Awesome



Thanks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

So many pokes at this point it's hard to add more


----------



## KevKev (Oct 5, 2013)

FUCKING MEGA GENGAR??!?!?!?!?!   

God-tier confirmed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

They sure know how to keep us waiting on Mega Scizor and the other starter mega evos.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 5, 2013)

A new Ground Dragon, the Z Legendary?


----------



## KevKev (Oct 5, 2013)

How did this dude playing the game get his pokemon to level 70 so quick? Is this story mode actually challenging now?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2013)

Z shows itself!!


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 5, 2013)

I’m excited as hell for this game. Gonna get Y


----------



## GMF (Oct 5, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> A new Ground Dragon, the Z Legendary?



Wish I hadn't spoiled myself.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

By the looks of it, it might have a form. That's been a trend since Platinum, the third version's legendary has a form. Maybe a mega evo? I'm positive there'll be more mega evos in Z or whatever the next version(s) will be called.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

I see an XYZ Pok?fusion incoming

I'm so hyped for this massive region. I really don't mind there being few new Pok?mon added considering they've added Megas and access to a ton of Pok?mon that we normally wouldn't have access to.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scyther/Scizor, Skarmory, Garchomp, Hyrdeigon, Staryu/Starmie, Lapras, Lucario, Charizard/Blastoise/Venusaur, Aerodactyl, Gardevoir, Gengar--all obtainable in one game? they're just handing out the cool (my 'pinion) Pokes this gen.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2013)

That Zygarde looks mean. 

I want one.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2013)

Inb4 it's the unexpected evolution of Dunsparce.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

**


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 6, 2013)

69 New Pokemon and 18 Mega Forms Revealed/Leaked so far:
The 70th and supposed final new Pokemon of the generation must be Ratatosk. The squirrel in the Norse Mythology (the Mew of the generation):


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Dat keys
uber 4 sure


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> 69 New Pokemon and 18 Mega Forms Revealed/Leaked so far:
> The 70th and supposed final new Pokemon of the generation must be Ratatosk. The squirrel in the Norse Mythology (the Mew of the generation):



nice so they based on that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2013)

Fenrir? Fenrir.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

Zygarde is officially my FAVORITE POKEMON EVER!!!


I wish it was Poison type though


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

It's the Original Dragon, Hiruzen.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 6, 2013)

So now we know Mega Mewtwo's Y Base stats.



> Mega Mewtwo Y is
> 
> Hp 106
> Atk 150
> ...



Its still weaker then life orb Mewtwo, but has 10 more base speed, 30 more special defense and 40 more attack points, but physical defense has dropped by 20 points. 

This guy is going to be a terrifying mixed sweaper and calm minder, but will be  even more vulnerable to scarf users like Genesect.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love it if it was


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 6, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> A new Ground Dragon, the Z Legendary?



Look at the stats on this guy.  This might be for one at Level 70, but he is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Aegislash >


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 6, 2013)

Chesnaught looks rather cool I must say.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 6, 2013)

So it's true, only 70 new pokemon...


----------



## Breadman (Oct 6, 2013)

Gotta say, this Zygarde is probably my favourite legendary by far, and that's saying something when you've got kyogre, rayquaza, and Yveltal in the mix.

Aura Break is an interesting ability...... Don't get what it does though.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Gotta say, this Zygarde is probably my favourite legendary by far, and that's saying something when you've got kyogre, rayquaza, and Yveltal in the mix.
> 
> Aura Break is an interesting ability...... Don't get what it does though.


It reverses Xerneas' and Yveltal's abilities i.e. it decreases the power of Fairy/Dark moves when the opponent has a Fairy/Dark Aura ability (which normally increases the power of those moves). 

Not really useful outside it's niche, but it fits well story-wise.


----------



## GMF (Oct 6, 2013)

^I remember hearing that Xerneas had an ability called fairy aura. So if both Xerneas and Yveltal have aura abilities, I guess his ability weakens them.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 6, 2013)

Ah, I see.

Dangit, really wanting this game now. But must..... resist....... buying a 3DS...... just for one game!


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 6, 2013)

Interesting ability it has over there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2013)

I wish you guys didn't link the pictures directly from 4chan, as they tend to not stay on very long.

Save them, host them on Imgur or something similar, and post them that way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Dangit, really wanting this game now. But must..... resist....... buying a 3DS...... just for one game!



Buy it for this game and play everything else on the system.

You wont regret it.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 6, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> [sp]69 New Pokemon and 18 Mega Forms Revealed/Leaked so far:
> The 70th and supposed final new Pokemon of the generation must be Ratatosk. The squirrel in the Norse Mythology (the Mew of the generation):
> [/sp]


i have no idea why everyone is complaining; these pokemon look awesome so far


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

> Base stats for Zygarde:
> HP: 96 - 112
> Atk: 90 - 105
> Def: 121 - 137
> ...


**


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 6, 2013)

Man, this shit gets released when I'm sleeping.

E4 seem fun enough characters. Winkstrom looks like an ass, though.  Didn't expect the actress to actually be the Champion.

And who dafuq is trainer Az? Looks like a person I'd rather stay far, far away from.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So it's true, only 70 new pokemon...



Hold on Leon, that isn't 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2013)

man i hope there a legendary trio not related to the mascot like in every gen.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh well. Atleast Giratina is going to be in game, and every other old Poke I love :33

Too bad Arceus lost his Strongest Pokemon status though.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 6, 2013)

Strongest in what sense? Arcues can still easily kill MMY with extreme speed, or do you mean in BST? It doesn't matter much because Arcues has incredible bulk and can easily set up and kill Mewtwo.

If you mean by Pure power? Kyogre has always been the hardest hitting pokemon in the game.


----------



## SirMarty (Oct 6, 2013)

So have any of you seen the leaked images of the supposedly 3rd legendary Pok?mon? I think the guy is supposed to be the trio master of Xerneas and Yveltal. I can post a pic with a spoiler if you want.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 6, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Strongest in what sense? Arcues can still easily kill MMY with extreme speed, or do you mean in BST? It doesn't matter much because Arcues has incredible bulk and can easily set up and kill Mewtwo.



BST. I'm aware that Arceus can kill Mewtwo Y, but the old-gen fanboys are now insulting Arceus all over the place for losing his status as " the strongest ", due to MMY surpassing it in stats.

Hopefully there's a hidden Arceusnite somewhere, or will be added via DLC, so the god will make his comeback.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 6, 2013)

Arcues will always be above Mewtwo, Mewtwo mega evolution is more of a gimmick then anything. No choice items, no life orb, no sash, no left overs, MMY is going to have very solid counters because he can't run that many sets. 

What makes normal great is that he can run a wide variety of sets, even as a sweaper he does a better job then MMY considering with Life Orb normal Mewtwo hits harder then MMY and with Psystrike he hits harder physically too.

Only viable set worth running on MMY will be bulky calm mind/bulkup sets, which that takes up two moveslots if you use recover, which clips Mewtwos extreme versatility.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> 49 viewing
> 
> I can only imagine how release day will go



Nobody will be here on release day, bro


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nobody will be here on release day, bro



Don't be so sure about that buddy


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Don't be so sure about that buddy



I don't know about you guys but I'll be playing the game.



Leon Soryu said:


> BST. I'm aware that Arceus can kill Mewtwo Y, but the old-gen fanboys are now insulting Arceus all over the place for losing his status as " the strongest ", due to MMY surpassing it in stats.
> 
> Hopefully there's a hidden Arceusnite somewhere, or will be added via DLC, so the god will make his comeback.



>_>

I have no problem whatsoever with Mega Mewtwo having the highest stat total. He is way cooler than Arceus anyway.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 6, 2013)

I won't be playing the game, that's why I can be sure I will be here lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nobody will be here on release day, bro



*raises hand*


I'll be here with both versions in hand.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

The E4 trainers look awesome and they have nice teams 
And, controversely, I really like the champion (her Pok?mon and her design).

Also, I really hope Mega Scizor exists and gets shown soon.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> 
> I'll be here with both versions in hand.



Multitask ftw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

The legendaries of this game are da besto


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dragalge confirmed as Poison/Dragon.




Evolution requires it to know the move Camouflage.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

A lot of the Pok?mon are growing on me =D

Fanart<3


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 6, 2013)

Norse mythology eh? Sweet.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The E4 trainers look awesome and they have nice teams
> And, controversely, I really like the champion (her Pok?mon and her design).



I think you mean conversely.



Scizor said:


> Also, I really hope Mega Scizor exists and gets shown soon.



I have mixed feelings. Scizor is already incredibly good, he is the most used pokemon in competitive play. Does he NEED a mega evolution?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Dragalge confirmed as Poison/Dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...  

My Y Team is complete; Barbacle, Delphox, Heliolisk, Sylveon, Pangoro, and finally Dragalge.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dex entry for Dragalge.





Khris said:


> Yes...
> 
> My Y Team is complete; Barbacle, Delphox, Heliolisk, Sylveon, Pangoro, and finally Dragalge.



A fairy, a fox and a sea dragon. lol Our teams are half-identical.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I think you mean conversely.



No, I misspelled 'controversially'. Sorry.



Naruto said:


> I have mixed feelings. Scizor is already incredibly good, he is the most used pokemon in competitive play. Does he NEED a mega evolution?



That's true, but I doubt they'll just add to the stats he already excells at.

Besides, a Mega Evolution most likely means a new Ability, which might actually make Scizor's Mega evolution _less_ good than regular Scizor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Everyone should have a Dragalge. Just Saiyan.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That's true, but I doubt they'll just add to the stats he already excells at.
> 
> Besides, a Mega Evolution most likely means a new Ability, which might actually make Scizor's Mega evolution _less_ good than regular Scizor.



Assuming that new ability isn't Tough Claws.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Assuming that new ability isn't Tough Claws.



 I didn't think of that.

I was expecting Light Metal or something.

Mega Scizor with Tough Claws would be amazing. Though I agree with Naruto on it being OP, I'd still like it very much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

X-Team: Charizard, Greninja, Gourgiest, Aegislash, Meowistic, and Auroros.
Y-Team: Delphox, Pangoro, Dragalge, Heliolisk, Sylveon, and Barbacle.

So which game do you guys think I should start with?


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> X-Team: Charizard, Greninja, Gourgiest, Aegislash, Meowistic, and Auroros.
> Y-Team: Delphox, Pangoro, Dragalge, Heliolisk, Sylveon, and Barbacle.
> 
> So which game do you guys think I should start with?



Dunno about you, but I'm rocking Y first.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> X-Team: Charizard, Greninja, Gourgiest, Aegislash, Meowistic, and Auroros.
> Y-Team: Delphox, Pangoro, Dragalge, Heliolisk, Sylveon, and Barbacle.
> 
> So which game do you guys think I should start with?



I'm like 90% certain I'll be getting Y first.

I'm also like 90% certain I'll end up getting X afterwards, too.

Unless some old Pok?s that I really like end up being version exclusives *cough*Scyther*cough*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

LOL. Looks like I'll decide when I actually get the games.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

What is the power factor of Tough Claws?


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What is the power factor of Tough Claws?



I don't think the actual percentage has been mentioned yet, but a fair estimate would probably be 10-20%. Same as an item boost earned from Muscle Band, Silk Scarf, etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

TM99


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

ZYGARDE


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vQp4xPmwqPg[/YOUTUBE]
relevant


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> I don't think the actual percentage has been mentioned yet, but a fair estimate would probably be 10-20%. Same as an item boost earned from Muscle Band, Silk Scarf, etc.



Then Technician is still superior.

Assuming 20% with Tough Claws, best case scenario you're looking at a 144 dmg X-Scissor. With Technician, you can go as high as 135 dmg through Bug Bite, without sacrificing the crazy utility (90 dmg Bullet Punch, 60 dmg unboosted Pursuit, etc).

I can see Bulky Swords Dance Scizor taking advantage of Tough Claws, though.

*edit:* Forgot to take into account 180 dmg Superpower lol. Yes, Tough Claws would be kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mega Mewtwo Y Base Stats (Smogon):

HP: 106
Attack: 150
Defense: 70
Sp. Attack: 194
Sp. Defense: 120
Speed: 140

BST: 780


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes... Dragalge is Poison/Dragon. 

Is Skrelp in X? If not, someone please trade me a Skrelp egg early on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yes... Dragalge is Poison/Dragon.
> 
> Is Skrelp in X? If not, someone please trade me a Skrelp egg early on.



I'll do it 

I'll just need a Poke that wasn't in the BW/2 games..


----------



## Sanji (Oct 6, 2013)

With the variety of mons in these games, it looks like it'll be really fun to Nuzlocke.

Hopefully it isn't hyper easy.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> With the variety of mons in these games, it looks like it'll be really fun to Nuzlocke.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't hyper easy.



well one leaker had at least one of his Pok?mon in the 70s by the time he reached the level 70 legendary Pok?mon. that sounds somewhat promising in terms of difficulty level.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mega Mewtwo Y Base Stats (Smogon):
> 
> HP: 106
> Attack: 150
> ...





But if that's Mewtwo Y...

... then what the fuck's Mewtwo X's stats gonna look like?


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

^it looks bulky. I feel like it's speed is going to be significantly lower (than MMY's) but it's defenses will be higher. it definitely doesn't look like a slick speedster type Pok?mon like MMY does.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2013)

Given that MMX is Psychic/Fighting, I get the impression it's SAtk/Atk stats won't be small. 

If MMY has 194 base SAtk, I'm trying to imagine what MMX will look like.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Given that MMX is Psychic/Fighting, I get the impression it's SAtk/Atk stats won't be small.
> 
> If MMY has 194 base SAtk, I'm trying to imagine what MMX will look like.



You could probably swap atk/satk and def/sdef values and end up with something accurate...ish.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Given that MMX is Psychic/Fighting, I get the impression it's SAtk/Atk stats won't be small.
> 
> If MMY has 194 base SAtk, I'm trying to imagine what MMX will look like.



I actually think Mega Mewtwo X will be weaker offensively but much stronger defensively. The problem with Mega Mewtwo Y is that its base Attack stat is around 150. Coupled with that insane speed, Mega Mewtwo Y is not just the best Special Sweeper in the game but also one of the best Physical Sweepers too.

So simply swapping around the Attack and Special Attack stats isn't really going to change anything. You're still going to have what is essentially Deoxys-A on steroids, aren't you? So what if Mega Mewtwo X instead pushes all of its base stats to the 150s? It'd still be significantly more powerful than Arceus that way, but then it fulfils a different role to Mega Mewtwo Y.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

Poison/Dragon OMG OMG

Added to my Y Poison Team.


And is Zygarde really worse than Garchomp?


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Poison/Dragon OMG OMG
> 
> Added to my Y Poison Team.
> 
> ...



there's not enough to warrant such a claim yet...

also, it might get a Mega forme or a fusion or something


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So what if Mega Mewtwo X instead pushes all of its base stats to the 150s? It'd still be significantly more powerful than Arceus that way, but then it fulfils a different role to Mega Mewtwo Y.



I don't see that happening. I'm pretty sure the stat total will be the same.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> TM99


Oh I like the fact that we can see which pokemon is able to learn a TM just by scrolling or selecting the TM.  
I hope the bag is much more practical than in white and black. I wouldnt mind the same as in heartgold and SS, the interface was great


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

I could see Mewtwo having more evenly distributed stats with a greater focus on the Attack stat. it looks like a bruiser, and MMX has a secondary typing that makes me lean towards it being a physical attacker. that, and the only footage of MMX shown was of him doing a kick (which Scizor made into a clever GIF, I might add).

... at least I think that was the only footage.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Dragalge confirmed as Poison/Dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It just took Goodra's spot on my team.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I don't see that happening. I'm pretty sure the stat total will be the same.



130 in each stat, then? That'd add up to 780 and turn Mewtwo into a bit of a weaker Special Attacker, but significantly amp up its defenses and Attack without affecting its Speed.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And is Zygarde really worse than Garchomp?


Based purely on stats (and arguably ability too), yes. We don't know it's move pool yet though.

Since it's stats are so low, I'm guessing it'll have another forme or mega evolution in this game or in Z. If it gets a mega, it'll be in the next game because GF confirmed no Kalos pokemon will be getting a mega in X or Y.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> 130 in each stat, then? That'd add up to 780 and turn Mewtwo into a bit of a weaker Special Attacker, but significantly amp up its defenses and Attack without affecting its Speed.



If we didn't know better by now I would've assumed MMY more likely to get that treatment.

Mew/Celebi/Jirachi/Manaph/Victini/PossiblyForgettingSomeone

^All of them were cutesy small pokemon. Those are the ones that get the equal stat spread treatment. MMX just doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 6, 2013)

Higher base total  than Arceus  Arceus better get a "Creator" form then.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

Does that mean it will be impossible to have B/W Kyurem in this game, or will we be able to have both in one game?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Does that mean it will be impossible to have B/W Kyurem in this game, or will we be able to have both in one game?


Why wouldn't you be able to?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

Because don't you need the DNA Splicer?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

But who says it's not gonna be in??


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Because don't you need the DNA Splicer?


Can't you just splice them first, then stick them in the Bank?

If not, one will probably be made available in X/Y. Most likely post game.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

Hmm...I guess they could add it in the game, for some reason I was only thinking about trading it (which you can't do).

So does that mean we will be able to have both White and Black Kyurem in one game?!?!? MY DREAM IS COMING TRUE?!?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

I never played BW2 so how does the splicing work?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Am I the only who thinks the only difference between MMY and MMX is going to be that their Atk/Def and Sp.Atk/Sp.Def are going to be switched? 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hmm...I guess they could add it in the game, for some reason I was only thinking about trading it (which you can't do).
> 
> So does that mean we will be able to have both White and Black Kyurem in one game?!?!? MY DREAM IS COMING TRUE?!?





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I never played BW2 so how does the splicing work?


Idk. I haven't played through that part of BW2 in forever.

All I remember is that the Splicer is a Key Item, so you can't have two.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

GF is pretty good with letting us use forms in other games (Shadow Triad giving you the Orbs in B/W, meteorites since Gen IV, someone who gives away the Gracidea, etc.). I hope there'll be a way to use both forms of Kyurem since, well, why not? I'm almost sure there'll be some way to do it in-game since GF thinks about stuff like that.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope I can get both forms in one game


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

I just checked and you can't trade Black/White Kyrurem (along with a slew of other Gen V 'Mons with alternate formes). So yeah, I'm guessing someone in-game will be giving out the DNA Splicer.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen say hello to Pokemon #666 Vivillon. Truly an incarnation of evil.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Ladies and gentlemen say hello to Pokemon #666 Vivillon. Truly an incarnation of evil.





I still can't get the image of it having nipples where its arms are out of my head


----------



## Breadman (Oct 6, 2013)

This game is really shaping up to be something pretty spectacular!

Out of curiosity, are there any 3DS emulators out there that aren't that slow? Like, it doesn't make the animations and stuff slowed down? Because I know that there are gonna be people working on X and Y emulator roms, and once they come out, I'd totally play it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

I guess with Scizor being confirmed for mega evolution Durant is out of the picture... well at least I still have Mega Pinsir to look forward to.



Saru said:


> I still can't get the image of it having nipples where its arms are out of my head


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

There any Zygarde fan art yet?


----------



## Sanji (Oct 6, 2013)

I do hope Kalos gets it's own legendary trio and chibi legendary (mew,victini,jirachi,ect.)


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

Gold


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> *I guess with Scizor being confirmed for mega evolution* Durant is out of the picture... well at least I still have Mega Pinsir to look forward to.



not really confirmed yet though.while mega galvantula is


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

I love Zygarde (not a fan of the typing)


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> not really confirmed yet though.while mega galvantula is



I'm sure I read somewhere that the Steel using E4 member mega evolves his Scizor during a battle.

Mega Heracross is a given, he's far too popular not to receive any development and we all know that if he gets a mega evolution so will Pinsir, so you can add those two to the confirmed list too.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I guess with Scizor being confirmed for mega evolution Durant is out of the picture... well at least I still have Mega Pinsir to look forward to.



Zerochan is being difficult. but was Pinsir confirmed as a Mega as well? edit: nvm. 




BlazingInferno said:


> There any Zygarde fan art yet?



I would search for it if I knew the official Japanese name.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

Saru said:


> Zerochan is being difficult. but was Pinsir confirmed as a Mega as well? edit: nvm.



Would be pretty foolish for GF to not give mega evolutions to at least 4 bug pokemon after introducing just one bug line this generation. Not to mention that since they're relying on nostalgia for Gen 6 they are surely going to develop the most famous pokemon from the earlier generations and Heracross, Pinsir and Scizor are quite famous.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> If we didn't know better by now I would've assumed MMY more likely to get that treatment.
> 
> Mew/Celebi/Jirachi/Manaph/Victini/PossiblyForgettingSomeone
> 
> ^All of them were cutesy small pokemon. Those are the ones that get the equal stat spread treatment. MMX just doesn't fit the bill.



You're right. Mega Mew should get the +30 to all base stats treatment. 

But give it Huge Power as well, for the lulz.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 6, 2013)

Mega Pinsir and Mega Heracross would most likely happen if one of them is getting a mega evolution, given how closely related they are.

But mega scizor...... Oh please Gamefreak, no! The competitive play would be ripped to shreds.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

We still don't know what are the conditions for mega forms in competative play.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2013)

Knock off, Knock off everywhere


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

12pm here and still no leaks yet


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> But mega scizor...... Oh please Gamefreak, no! The competitive play would be ripped to shreds.



*sinister laugh*


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Knock off, Knock off everywhere


There's almost no chance Knock Off will work on Megas.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> There's almost no chance Knock Off will work on Megas.



This somehow reminds me: obviously Mega Pok?s can't hold additional items, so this might slightly nerf them in regard to non-Mega Pok?s.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

Has anyone posted this chart?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

Ledian a fairy? That doesn't make any sense... I'm more convinced of Volbeat becoming part fairy if there should be a bug/fairy combination.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

Agreed with both.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm having a fairy-gasm right now.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

heh.some faker pretending to be one of the leakers just posted something trolly.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

What do you like about fairies anyway? I'm not suggesting that they're not intriguing but I'm honestly quite curious what exactly drives you to adore them so much.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 6, 2013)

What's not to like about them? If they can be simultaneously cute and not get their ass kicked by dragons then they're good in my books.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> heh.some faker pretending to be one of the leakers just posted something trolly.


Let's find him and skin him.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> Let's find him and skin him.



of the "I found feraligatrite in a swamp and you totally get the Johto starters" type


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Btw.. I might get the game on Thursday  



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I never played BW2 so how does the splicing work?



You put both Kyurem and Reshiram/Zekrom in your party and choose the DNA Splicer key item in your bag, you apply it on both and the fusion happens. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Has anyone posted this chart?



Togekiss will be a monster


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

I never understood the fans' fascination with cute pokemon, I understand if they're going to evolve into something more menacing but the ones that stay cute have always made me wonder. The game's targeted towards kids and teens, I realise that but is it really needed to have so many cute pokemon?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Btw.. I might get the game on Thursday






Swarmy said:


> I never understood the fans' fascination with cute pokemon, I understand if they're going to evolve into something more menacing but the ones that stay cute have always made me wonder. The game's targeted towards kids and teens, I realise that but is it really needed to have so many cute pokemon?


I think they're refreshing every now and again, especially when they're powerful (like Dragonite). This gen did go a bit too hard on the cute pokemon imo, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2013)

Dunnersby man lol^


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think they're refreshing every now and again, especially when they're powerful (like Dragonite). This gen did go a bit too hard on the cute pokemon imo, though.



Well it is the gen of beauty after all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think they're refreshing every now and again, especially when they're powerful (like Dragonite). This gen did go a bit too hard on the cute pokemon imo, though.



Don't be like that man...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 6, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has anyone posted this chart?


Wait are they just making Clefairy another Normal/Fairy type? Why not pure fairy, or are they that lazy that they are unwilling to actually change the full typing.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought most of the rumors were saying Clefairy remains a pure normal type.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 6, 2013)

Any news about the plot of the games?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

nope.the leakers didnt care much apparently.

there's AZ though.

ouch.poor guys.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> nope.the leakers didnt care much apparently.
> 
> there's AZ though.
> 
> ouch.poor guys.



what about him?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Wait are they just making Clefairy another Normal/Fairy type? Why not pure fairy, or are they that lazy that they are unwilling to actually change the full typing.


Because it's already Normal type. Fairy isn't just a replacement for Normal, why take away a type when there's an empty type slot waiting for it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Normal Fairy isnt bad either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Fighting type still da bestestest


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Fairy > Fighting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Dragon type still has the best Poke in terms of stats and move pools. That's why fairies were supposed to balance things out. But most fairies aren't that big of a deal really. So Dragons still reign supreme.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Those dragon move pools 


Iron Man said:


> Fairy > Fighting



Fairy is scrub tier


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

oh, sweet, they made Togekiss Fairy/Flying and not Normal/Fairy. I was thought for sure GF was gonna mess that one up.

I also just realized that Fairy types resist Bug but are weak to Steel.

Scizor would be the one to troll the new type.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fighting type still da bestestest





Iron Man said:


> Fairy > Fighting



Actually, Normal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All else.

Only one weakness, and even then it can tank or completely overcome that weakness thanks to two attacks types. 

Or just by pure fuck-them-all-up-ness.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

bullet punches everywhere


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> bullet punches everywhere



Not sure if this is directed towards me, but:

Porygon2 + Eviolite + Download + Psychic. 

Have a nice day, Machamp. <3


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

lvl 21 sylveon.

apparently evolves with Pokemon Amie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Saru said:


> oh, sweet, they made Togekiss Fairy/Flying and not Normal/Fairy. I was thought for sure GF was gonna mess that one up.
> 
> I also just realized that Fairy types resist Bug but are weak to Steel.
> 
> *Scizor would be the one to troll the new type.*



That job is given to Aegislash. He legit rapes everyone so far.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Because it's already Normal type. Fairy isn't just a replacement for Normal, why take away a type when there's an empty type slot waiting for it?



Because it makes more sense?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 6, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has anyone posted this chart?


Can I get the source for Togekiss conformation as being Fairy/Flying?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sylvy dex entry. d'aaaaw :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> lvl 21 sylveon.
> 
> apparently evolves with Pokemon Amie



Pokemon amie? and wtf with those stats?

so it is just cute?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> lvl 21 sylveon.
> 
> apparently evolves with Pokemon Amie



High Sp.Def with good Sp.Attack... Not bad.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

it seems like he just evolved the Sylveon.

Eevee's stats dont improve much immediately after evo,do they?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Sylvy dex entry. d'aaaaw :33



Confirmed Kawaii-tier


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

so,it evolves through "Affection",a new Pokemon Amie stat,when maxed out.then you level it up.

this could technically mean you could have a lvl 2 Sylveon,doesnt it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> so,it evolves through "Affection",a new Pokemon Amie stat,when maxed out.then you level it up.
> 
> this could technically mean you could have a lvl 2 Sylveon,doesnt it?



It's always been that way.
I've had level 2 lucario's.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Affection =/= happiness in this case though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Machamp+Focus sash+mach punch+payback+noguard
> Have a nice day



Terrible Setup.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris making metagame comments before the games come out?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Terrible Setup.


I know 
now use it on porygon 2 to see what happens


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 6, 2013)

probably a noob question but does anyone know how super training is going to work? is it completely fazing out ev training. because as a long time practitioner of said training i would be happy to hear so.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Porygon Z > Eviolite 2


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> What do you like about fairies anyway? I'm not suggesting that they're not intriguing but I'm honestly quite curious what exactly drives you to adore them so much.


I like the fresh newness of it. I also love the coloring and the adorable appearances of the pokemon (and I don't usually like cute pokemon). Plus they are fairies!!



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fairy is scrub tier



What?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> probably a noob question but does anyone know how super training is going to work? is it completely fazing out ev training. because as a long time practitioner of said training i would be happy to hear so.



Extremely doubtful. Though it vsn be used as a easier method I guess.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> What do you like about fairies anyway? I'm not suggesting that they're not intriguing but I'm honestly quite curious what exactly drives you to adore them so much.



Pink, Dragon has been going for far too long, adorable, new type in 13 years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

U heard me m8te scrub tier


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Khris making metagame comments before the games come out?



Yes cuz Aegislash is that fucking good. It's obvious as fuck. 

It has Dark, Fire and Ground weaknesses. It can learn Sacred Sword. If it gets stone edge or earthquake than it only has a disadvantage against Ground. Not to mention it's a fucking tank, and switches to a sweeper when it attacks. Confirmed that it can learn Autoautomize, Swords Dance, and it's a sure thing it'll learn Iron fucking Defense. Fucking quote me on this.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Seems I read your post wrong. Thought you were bashing the new type.


----------



## GMF (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Affection =/= happiness in this case though



I'm wondering if this would this be a new way of evolving feebas?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

GMF said:


> I'm wondering if this would this be a new way of evolving feebas?


What does affection have to do with Milotic?


----------



## GMF (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> What does affection have to do with Milotic?



I know you had to max out it's beauty back then.

Can't I believe? It's been so long since I had one?


----------



## lacey (Oct 6, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> A new Ground Dragon, the Z Legendary?



That thing's sexy as fuck. I like it. 



Xiammes said:


> Arcues will always be above Mewtwo, Mewtwo mega evolution is more of a gimmick then anything. No choice items, no life orb, no sash, no left overs, MMY is going to have very solid counters because he can't run that many sets.
> 
> What makes normal great is that he can run a wide variety of sets, even as a sweaper he does a better job then MMY considering with Life Orb normal Mewtwo hits harder then MMY and with Psystrike he hits harder physically too.
> 
> Only viable set worth running on MMY will be bulky calm mind/bulkup sets, which that takes up two moveslots if you use recover, *which clips Mewtwos extreme versatility.*



And thus...balance! 



Phoenix6000 said:


> Dragalge confirmed as Poison/Dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this fucker's in Y too. Was so set on getting X.

You're not getting _that_ much of my money, Game Freak. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> But if that's Mewtwo Y...
> 
> ... then what the fuck's Mewtwo X's stats gonna look like?



Twice that. 

The King can only go higher. 



alekos23 said:


> lvl 21 sylveon.
> 
> apparently evolves with Pokemon Amie



Those stats, my god. No wonder it took the hits it did when it was showcased in that battle.

Also, it's Pokedex entry makes me weep, in a good way. That's so beautiful and cute and just.../gushes/ Sylveon confirmed as my spirit Pokemon. 



alekos23 said:


> so,it evolves through "Affection",a new Pokemon Amie stat,when maxed out.then you level it up.
> 
> this could technically mean you could have a lvl 2 Sylveon,doesnt it?



Gonna spam the fuck out of Amie when I get my girl.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes cuz Aegislash is that fucking good. It's obvious as fuck.
> 
> It has Dark, Fire and Ground weaknesses. It can learn Sacred Sword. If it gets stone edge or earthquake than it only has a disadvantage against Ground. Not to mention it's a fucking tank, and switches to a sweeper when it attacks. Confirmed that it can learn Autoautomize, Swords Dance, and it's a sure thing it'll learn Iron fucking Defense. Fucking quote me on this.


There are some Ghost types out there who can learn Giga Drain despite not being Grass-types (Gengar line, Shedinja, Jellicent line). If we're very lucky, he'll be able to learn it from a TM too, getting rid of his disadvantage against Ground-types.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm torn which do I make out of my staples?

Timmiii ( boy trainer )

Or

Autumn ( girl trainer )


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

And it's probably already been posted, but the description for King's Shield got released:



> Sig move: King's Shield
> Acts as protect, any contact move harshly reduces the attacker's atk stat



Fuck, Aegislash just keeps getting better


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm probably the last one to realize this, but Z's ability actually REVERSES Xerneas' and Yveltal's abilities, basically making them his *****es pets.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

> Here's an example of how broken he can be because of that 60 speed (yes because, being slow is good here.)
> 
> Aegis in defense mode vs opponent. Opponent goes first and does little damage due to crazy defense. Then Aegis switches forms and attacks with monstrous attack stat and obliterates opponent. Now the opponent switches a counter in thinking they can destroy aegis' now low defense with that low speed. Next turn, Aegis uses king's shield, goes back to shield form for massive defense, opponents attack is blocked and they take a -2 attack penalty. Next turn aegis repeats above.
> 
> This thing will basically require taunt or something to counter effectively. It's going straight to OU if not Ubers.


pek         **

Also, stat-boosting moves don't make it turn into Sword Forme, so if you want it to be faster you can just Automize the shit out of him in Shield Forme, attack, let the rape ensue.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Porygon Z > Eviolite 2



I have both.

Let's just say Porylite2 is better for taking and dealing out damage.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I have both.
> 
> Let's just say Porylite2 is better for taking and dealing out damage.


Subtle


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Sylvy dex entry. d'aaaaw :33



8 slots after Eevee! Sill waiting for the second eeveelution for this gen.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

no 2nd Eeveelution


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't terminate my hopes. 

Ghost eevee is on his way!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> There are some Ghost types out there who can learn Giga Drain despite not being Grass-types (Gengar line, Shedinja, Jellicent line). If we're very lucky, he'll be able to learn it from a TM too, getting rid of his disadvantage against Ground-types.



Noice 

Even tho he's not the draining type. I want it to be true.


----------



## GMF (Oct 6, 2013)

Any news about a legendary trio?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought the XYZ are the trios


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2013)

I think he means the other trio like the birds, dogs, Regis, etc.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> I thought the XYZ are the trios



No, he means the guys that take up 145, 146 and 147 in the Mountain Region of the Pok?dex. Rumour has it they might be the Legendary Birds from Kanto, but I don't think anyone has actually seen them yet (nor confirmed that they're in the Regional Dex and not the National one).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe there'll be a legendary bug trio 

#SwarmyFangirlScream



Velocity said:


> No, he means the guys that take up 145, 146 and 147 in the Mountain Region of the Pok?dex. Rumour has it they might be the Legendary Birds from Kanto, but I don't think anyone has actually seen them yet (nor confirmed that they're in the Regional Dex and not the National one).



Only if they all have mega evos


----------



## GMF (Oct 6, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I think he means the other trio like the birds, dogs, Regis, etc.



Yeah, like that. 



Velocity said:


> No, he means the guys that take up 145, 146 and 147 in the Mountain Region of the Pok?dex. Rumour has it they might be the Legendary Birds from Kanto, but I don't think anyone has actually seen them yet (nor confirmed that they're in the Regional Dex and not the National one).



As much fun as it would be fighting Zapdos again I would like a new trio.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> I thought the XYZ are the trios



he mean the ones not related to the mascots, like the Legendary birds,Legendary Beasts,Legendary Golems,Lake guardians ,ect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Mega Articuno = Ice/Psychic (with Snow Warning ability)
Mega Moltres = Fire/Fairy (with drought ability)
Mega Zapdos = Electric/Water (with drizzle ability)



Ben Tennyson said:


> he mean the one not related to the mascots like the Legendary birds,Legendary Beasts,Legendary Golems,Lake guardians ,ect.



yeah I get it.. Hoping for new ones.. but would be okay either way.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 6, 2013)

So...

Any word on that Mega Arcinine? Just asking. 

Also, found this. Should make some good sets:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JF2mRcAoXLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

If only Chesnaught really has that grin on his face.. would make it 2390148902389023185 times better


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Who wants their butts kicked?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Noice
> 
> Even tho he's not the draining type. I want it to be true.


Well he has that monstrous Sp. Atk and low HP, so he's kind of the ideal Giga Drain candidate. 



Mike Von J said:


> 8 slots after Eevee! Sill waiting for the second eeveelution for this gen.


Emolga fills the slot after Sylveon. No 2nd Eevolution.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 6, 2013)

Need Chibi Legendary


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 6, 2013)

It's amazing how much better that looks.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 6, 2013)

those eyes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well he has that monstrous Sp. Atk and low HP, so he's kind of the ideal Giga Drain candidate.
> 
> 
> Emolga fills the slot after Sylveon. No 2nd Eevolution.



Good point 



alekos23 said:


> those eyes



Dear God


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Porygon Z > Eviolite 2



No way, bro.

Eviolite Porygon2 is amazeballs.


----------



## lacey (Oct 6, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> So...
> 
> Any word on that Mega Arcinine? Just asking.
> 
> Also, found this. Should make some good sets:



Dammit, I am not changing my set. 

But I'll make a Fennekin one and stick it on my backburner for now. 



alekos23 said:


> those eyes



I better be able to customize my eyes so I can have those.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

I need Aegislash's movepool. There are so many awesome potential movesets. 

Anybody know what level Honedge evolves into Doublade at? I forgot. I know he uses a Dusk Stone to evolve into Aegislash (hopefully we get one pre-E4).

Iron Defense, Swords Dance, Shadow Sneak, Sacred Sword
King's Shield, Shadow Ball, Iron Head//Sacred Sword, Automize

If he gets Bulk-Up, I'm fucking done.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 6, 2013)

It's like they've been fairy-zombified


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Also, found this. Should make some good sets:



Oh yes 

Man, Fennekin is my_ daaahhh_ling, but now I want another one of these guys. IDK. I was able to pay for X with trade-ins alone (i.e - Not a dime out of my wallet ), so maybe I could pick up Y at some point too.

Also.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItKxjn57YQ[/YOUTUBE]

Not completely relevant, but it must be shared with the world


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

That guy is awesome..


----------



## lacey (Oct 6, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> It's like they've been fairy-zombified



I was thinking more along the lines of:


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 6, 2013)

Speaking of set material, made this:



Can't be used for an ava, but still pretty good, if I do say so myself. 

EDIT: Made it for ava use:



Not as good, but there ya go.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2013)

Goddamn...I don't think I've been this excited about a Pokemon game since Gold and Silver.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 6, 2013)

Made it for ava use:



Not as good, but for anyone who wants to use it, there ya go.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No way, bro.
> 
> Eviolite Porygon2 is amazeballs.



I dislike Porylite. I'd rather use my scarf build.


----------



## Darc (Oct 6, 2013)

final evolutions are painfully disappointing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Off-topic...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Must've been a Friday


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> Must've been a Friday



Noice


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm so glad they have wi-fi events now, I remember going to Toys R Us and Gamestop so many times for Gen IV events



How I always felt at those


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Noice


 **


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> I need Aegislash's movepool. There are so many awesome potential movesets.
> 
> Anybody know what level Honedge evolves into Doublade at? I forgot. I know he uses a Dusk Stone to evolve into Aegislash (hopefully we get one pre-E4).
> 
> ...



hol'up. what does King's Shield do?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2013)

Darc said:


> final evolutions are painfully disappointing



That's your opinion, and I respect that and all, but...

You're wrong.

Horribly, horribly, horribly wrong.


----------



## lacey (Oct 6, 2013)

Saru said:


> hol'up. what does King's Shield do?



It basically works as Protect, but it also lowers the attacker's ATK stat by like...2 points, or something like that. It's on one of the previous pages.

[e] Blunt posted it on page 44.



> Sig move: King's Shield
> Acts as protect, any contact move harshly reduces the attacker's atk stat


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2013)

Darc said:


> final evolutions are painfully disappointing


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 6, 2013)

Needs more e post game.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 6, 2013)

Bah, so many pages of new information...

Is there a site that compiles the leaks or something?


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It basically works as Protect, but it also lowers the attacker's ATK stat by like...2 points, or something like that. It's on one of the previous pages.
> 
> [e] Blunt posted it on page 44.



Muchas gracias.

it seems like GF had to get very creative with the defensive moves considering the huge power creep this Gen.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

SHIT
SARU

YOUR SET

I'M JEALOUS.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

^ 

I love the Pokemon fandom. the artists are so talented.



What said:


> Bah, so many pages of new information...
> 
> Is there a site that compiles the leaks or something?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks a bunch bro.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you get to buy toys and furniture for your pokemon?


----------



## Vermin (Oct 6, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> SHIT
> SARU
> 
> YOUR SET
> ...


SO AM I


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2013)

Geez, Azumarill's going to be boss this gen assuming he gets fairy typing too (Why wouldn't he?)

Fairy is weak to Steel, but Water resists it so Steel does normal damage. The only super effective hits would be Poison, Electric, and Grass (Assuming Sap Sipper isn't run)

But even then, the bulk it has.

The only thing, the only thing that would screw a subpunching Azumarill over would be Focus Punch not being made available or incompatible.


Also, Dragons in the middle of a dragon dance boosted Outrage sweep? Toss in a Fairy and laugh while it does nothing.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Do you get to buy toys and furniture for your pokemon?


if they've overhauled the Hide Out feature, that'd be legit as fuck.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Geez, Azumarill's going to be boss this gen assuming he gets fairy typing too (Why wouldn't he?)



It's a given that Azumarill will be water/fairy.


----------



## Saru (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> if they've overhauled the Hide Out feature, that'd be legit as fuck.



you mean from R/S/E? with Secret Power locations? that was such a good feature imo. it's really jumping the gun to discuss this in before X/Y is officially released, but R/S/E remakes _are_ hopefully around the corner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2013)

Speaking of which.. After Pokemon Z I want to see Hoenn remakes with this engine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Down with the man, man?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2013)

Man, Nintendo took the XY countdown off of their website


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Man, Nintendo took the XY countdown off of their website


It'll be 5 days exactly in 12 minutes


----------



## Bioness (Oct 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Speaking of which.. After Pokemon Z I want to see Hoenn remakes with this engine.



Pokemon Earthquake Ruby and Tsunami Sapphire! Now with 30% more water! and radiation.




Too soon?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

So much surfing


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2013)

just picture diving in 3D


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2013)

Is it Hoenn levels of surfing tho?


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 7, 2013)

Purchased my pokemon X/Y Red 3DS online. I am so ready for this game this weekend .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Down with the man, man?



oh boy! 

French Hippies!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Fuck it. I'll make Autumn, and make her look cute. :33


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

Sure has been a news filled day. The leakers must be taking a day off or something.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh boy!
> 
> French Hippies!



Fuck hippies!  French hippies are even worse.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 7, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> So...
> 
> Any word on that Mega Arcinine? Just asking.
> 
> Also, found this. Should make some good sets:


You don't mind if I use that as a set?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OiyaqD12iD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jagger (Oct 7, 2013)

That man sure talks fast.


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> -snip-



 

I like this guy


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Speaking of which.. After Pokemon Z I want to see Hoenn remakes with this engine.


I'm going to wait for Z before buying this Gen. But if there is a Hoenn remake, I may consider just getting that instead.


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I'm going to wait for Z before buying this Gen. But if there is a Hoenn remake, I may consider just getting that instead.



yeah, I was going to do that, but then we got more leaks and I caved. and fortunately enough I can pick up X (I'm somewhat sure I'm getting X) on release day.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll only hold out for X if it's discovered I can get both Mewtwo's Mega Stones in the same game. 

That's extremely unlikely, but it'll do my wallet good to keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I'm going to wait for Z before buying this Gen. But if there is a Hoenn remake, I may consider just getting that instead.



Reviews 


And


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'll only hold out for X if it's discovered I can get both Mewtwo's Mega Stones in the same game.
> 
> That's extremely unlikely, but it'll do my wallet good to keep my ear to the ground.


You'd wait two years to play the game just so you could have both MMs? Why not just trade?


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'll only hold out for X if it's discovered I can get both Mewtwo's Mega Stones in the same game.
> 
> That's extremely unlikely, but it'll do my wallet good to keep my ear to the ground.



You can trade the stones, it's been confirmed before. Is there a specific reason you can't trade? 

Someone has offered to give me a Skrelp (You ilu ok), but anyone willing to give me the Mewtwo Y stone in exchange for the X stone?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Reviews
> 
> 
> And



That trainer customization makes me so hyped


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Fuck hippies!  French hippies are even worse.



Time to give those hippy-dippy Jacques a good ole' fashioned all-American haircut!


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> You'd wait two years to play the game just so you could have both MMs? Why not just trade?


Or I could just do that.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

Everyone and their mothers are disappointed because the overworld isn't fully 3D

I'm glad I don't care about that at all


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good reviews and new leaks aren't going to change my mind about getting Z over X or Y. They'll be the same games, except Z will have extras and/or a balance between the two games. I don't see why I would get two copies of virtually the same game, especially when Z will be 'better'. Plus Z will have all three mascot trios. So far I like the X Pokemon, but prefer the Y legendary. I'm in no rush about getting it right now. But a Hoenn game would be good. I would get that in addition to Z maybe.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Good reviews and new leaks aren't going to change my mind about getting Z over X or Y. They'll be the same games, except Z will have extras and/or a balance between the two games. I don't see why I would get two copies of virtually the same game, especially when Z will be 'better'. I'm in no rush about getting it right now. But a Hoenn game would be good. I would get that in addition to Z maybe.



Why would you miss out on the global Pok?xplosion next weekend?

I can't imagine many more things that are well worth their (additional) 45 bucks like that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Inb4 Z doesnt take place in Kalos but in the underground hell abyss Nidar

People always be making assumptions about the pokemon and they always be getting shanked


----------



## Breadman (Oct 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Inb4 Z doesnt take place in Kalos but in the underground hell abyss Nidar
> 
> People always be making assumptions about the pokemon and they always be getting shanked



And that's why you do what I do. Have low expectations, and get wowed as a result.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Colress makes every lady go wow man^

On that note I CANT WAIT TO FIGHT THE FLARE MEJORAS



This motherflo's one crazy bastard
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwEaQuOJ4kM[/youtube]


GET PUMPING PEOPLE
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho4jw_Yj1ng[/youtube]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Good reviews and new leaks aren't going to change my mind about getting Z over X or Y. They'll be the same games, except Z will have extras and/or a balance between the two games. I don't see why I would get two copies of virtually the same game, especially when Z will be 'better'. Plus Z will have all three mascot trios. So far I like the X Pokemon, but prefer the Y legendary. I'm in no rush about getting it right now. But a Hoenn game would be good. I would get that in addition to Z maybe.


Because Z won't be out for like two years. The features that Z will have over X/Y are obvious to everyone, but the amount of time we have to wait for what is essentially a slightly beefed up version of the same game outweighs that for most people. If you're that patient, that's wonderful for you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

This is my favorite Legendary

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l6y_rdKOr4[/youtube]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2013)

so is "Z" already confirmed, or are ya'll just blindly expecting it to happen?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a feeling the next games to follow will probably be XX and XY or X? and Y?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> I have a feeling the next games to follow will probably be XX and XY or X? and Y?


I really hope not. I enjoyed BW2 but not nearly enough more than BW1 that I thought it warranted a release in place of a new gen.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so is "Z" already confirmed, or are ya'll just blindly expecting it to happen?



They're gonna pull a Pokemon Gray on us.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

Bed time for me. Better wake up to find new megas tomorrow


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to pick up either black 2 or White 2 after I beat X/Y, but I'm not sure which one...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want to pick up either black 2 or White 2 after I beat X/Y, but I'm not sure which one...


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 7, 2013)

Imagine a R/S/E remake after X/Y. Aw yeahhh!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Imagine a R/S/E remake after X/Y. Aw yeahhh!



I don't feel like the GBA generation needs remakes. The biggest technological gap was from GB to GBA, IMO. Particularly since the sprites barely changed >_>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

I really like Serena. maybe it's the thigh highs


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Pokemon Earthquake Ruby and Tsunami Sapphire! Now with 30% more water! and radiation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in... With this engine they could even add more islands which means more post-game content 

Imagine this map in fucking 3D


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> I have a feeling the next games to follow will probably be XX and XY or X? and Y?


If they had sequels rather than a third game they'd be X2 and Y2. Remember it was confirmed that the game names had nothing to do with chromosomes so XX and XY wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

I say Pokemon Z, Pokemon Magma Ruby and Pokemon Ocean Sapphire, then GENVII. That will easily cover at least 5 years worth of games.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd rather sequels than a 3rd version


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 7, 2013)

Back in my day I remember kids bitching about there being more than 251 Pokemon, that continued on all the way through Gen V, now we have 700+ with 450+ to catch in one game and people are crying there's not enough


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Any way you see it. 70 is a low number. However the majority of those 70 are pretty good. So I am content either way.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Any way you see it. 70 is a low number. However the majority of those 70 are pretty good. So I am content either way.


The way I see it there's less new Pok?mon because of all the new features they added. And there's going to be event legendaries and Mega Evolutions at some point so I'm fine with things.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

70 may be a low number, but it seems like they cut out a lot of the fat. You know, useless two-stage lines and mostly useless non-evolving Pokemon. They kept most of the quality stuff.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2013)

Might be getting the game on 11th.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

70 new pokemon's are a terrible amount ,i hope Gen 7 come sooner than 4 years.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

I think we should include the Mega evolutions in the counting of new Pok?mon and that we shouldn't act like ungrateful three-year olds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Umbreon better get this move too..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Umbreon better get this move too..



Umbreon is more of defending pokemon so it would not be that great on him but on Espeon it would be awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Umbreon is more of defending pokemon so it would not be that great on him but on Espeon it would be awesome.



I am aware but I said it because of the name of the move lol. Plus Umbreon is not related it to the moon anyway?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

Well Black2 has more version exclusive pokemon so...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

I love this pokemon


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally we do have a screen shot


----------



## Bioness (Oct 7, 2013)

Spoiler tag that shit NightRazr.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Holy hell why is it so big .-.


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2013)

Pokemon fandom in a nutshell. 



Gaiash said:


> The way I see it there's less new Pok?mon because of all the new features they added. And there's going to be event legendaries and Mega Evolutions at some point so I'm fine with things.



Exactly. For me, it doesn't really matter how many new Pokemon there are, so long as there's a game that looks really enjoyable. And XY certainly seems to be delivering in that department.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Holy hell why is it so big .-.



I want that as my sig but it's so huge


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I want that as my sig but it's so huge



I know man, it fits though, Zygarde is frakkin huge XD


Inb4 someone makes a grindatmamoswine joke


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd love Hoenn remakes but I have my doubts theyll happen. Wasn't the whole point of the remakes so people could get their Gen 1 and 2 Pokemon over to Gen 3, which they couldn't do with the original Gen 1 and 2 games?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah^

I wonder if Gamefreak will make something other than pokemon rather than just eshop games


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm trying to think of which Pokemon should be my 6th party member.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

How about Clawitzer?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Froakie
> Goomy
> Noibat
> Tyrunt
> ...


This still the party you're going for?

I'd say Aegislash, Trevenant, Gourgeist, Florges, Gogoat, Sylveon, Meowstick. You don't have any of those types (Grass, Fairy, Psyhic, Ghost, Steel) in your party and I doubt any of those you listed can learn many of those types of move you need for coverage.

You've got a fuck load of Dragon-types. At the least, you should get rid of Goodra.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

I think my team in one of the games will be:

Bagon
Skrelp
Fennekin
???
???
???


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I want that as my sig but it's so huge


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

^That's still too big for a sig.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> ^That's still too big for a sig.



Really? Hold on:



This good?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Yup. Max sig dimensions are 500x550, 1MB for senior members. I can never remember the limits for junior members.

Speaking of which, the sig you're currently wearing is also too big.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

THANK YOU


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yup. Max sig dimensions are 500x550, 1MB.
> 
> Speaking of which, the sig you're currently wearing is also too big.



Huh, damn.

Hold on, I'll re-size it.

There. Should be 497x331 now.



BlazingInferno said:


> THANK YOU



No problem.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh Oh


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh Oh


I'm trembling.

Seriously.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wow, if this was true I may consider getting the game. But I still would prefer to wait for Z. But the ability to travel to Hoenn is something I would love.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

Shit there's no doubt about it now 

By the way, could this be part of _Z_'s plot? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Josh says it is said this is either made by a Pokemon, from space, or both. Maybe from Deoxys? And this is just another Hoenn hint?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 7, 2013)

I've waiting for a game in which you could have access to all regions. Well, I know this is not the case, but if you could go to other regions that would really be a really nice thing.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Talonflame's stats are a fucking joke 



And since he's still got Tackle at level 35 (!), I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say his movepool is shit too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

It's at 35 so what do you expect


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> This still the party you're going for?
> 
> I'd say Aegislash, Trevenant, Gourgeist, Florges, Gogoat, Sylveon, Meowstick. You don't have any of those types (Grass, Fairy, Psyhic, Ghost, Steel) in your party and I doubt any of those you listed can learn many of those types of move you need for coverage.
> 
> You've got a fuck load of Dragon-types. At the least, you should get rid of Goodra.



I know I've got a load of Dragon types, that was intentional.  I've basically got all of the worthwhile Gen 6 dragons on my team. 

I could always use Charmander?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Talonflame's stats are a fucking joke
> 
> 
> 
> And since he's still got Tackle at level 35 (!), I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say his movepool is shit too.



its possible it have a bad nature and/or low I.V

that Josh person could be a noob considering that it should have a fire move by now and TMs are unlimited.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

No word on the Original Dragon yet?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2013)

You can tell from the pic it's Jolly natured (SPD+ and Sp.ATK-). Plus you can compare it to other LVL35 pokemon here. Link removed


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No word on the Original Dragon yet?


Seems like the rumors of only 70 new Pokemon is becoming true. 69 new Pokemon accounted for and safe to assume the 70th is the Mew of the generation. So no Original Dragon =/


----------



## Jimin (Oct 7, 2013)

Fairy/Dragon would be pretty beastly. I really hope the new pseduo legendary is part Fairy. Not another dragon though. We got enough of those.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Seems like the rumors of only 70 new Pokemon is becoming true. 69 new Pokemon accounted for and safe to assume the 70th is the Mew of the generation. So no Original Dragon =/



and hopefully the legendary trio.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

Clearly it's not 70. 4 legendaries in a generation? Really? Even Gen 1 had 5.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Fairy/Dragon would be pretty beastly. I really hope the new pseduo legendary is part Fairy. Not another dragon though. We got enough of those.


Pseudo is pure Dragon unfortunately.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 7, 2013)

A badass redditer drew me next to Mega Charizard X


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

Someone evaluate my team:

Sylveon
Gardevior (maybe even Mega)
Mawile (Mega) or that Key Pokemon
Togekiss
Flabebe's final evolution
Azumarill (will be replaced by Xerneas)


This is subject to change.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> and hopefully the legendary trio.


Leakers already past Elite Four and no sighting or any indication of a Legendary Trio ;S





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Clearly it's not 70. 4 legendaries in a generation? Really? Even Gen 1 had 5.


Funny how in the past 2 generation people complain about having so many Legendaries. Now I read, we don't have enough xD


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm fine with just the one trio. We had way too many legendaries the last several Gens. If Xerneas, Yveltal, and Zygarde are really focused on in the story, I'll be happy.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree that 14-16 is way too much, but 4 is too little.

WHERE IS MY POISON LEGENDARY?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pseudo is pure Dragon unfortunately.



I see...

Well, there is a small chance that there's more than one pseudo legendary this generation. Gen III had two. It's unlikely, but possible.

And if this 70 new Pokemon thing is true, it'll be a sad day. I always thought all this mega evolution business was a way to try and cover up that they didn't introduce too many new Pokemon.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 7, 2013)

The amount of Pokemon added each generation fits the pattern so far:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*This image is a day outdated, 69 New Pokemon for generation 6 as of today.*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone post any pics of this guy before? There was one before but I don't think anyone put that one up  Seems like he's... 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Flare's boss.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2013)

I wanted to ask... Do Blastoise or Venusaur have alternate mega forms in X/Y??


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> and hopefully the legendary trio.



I read that 

*Spoiler*: _probably an end-game spoiler I guess_ 



the legendary birds are roaming Kalos. So I guess those three spots in the dex are accounted for.




I'm not sure about the credibility of the source though; I read it in a post on Pok?beach that linked to another post.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 7, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I wanted to ask... Do Blastoise or Venusaur have alternate mega forms in X/Y??



That'd be a nope. They have only one Mega Evolution each. Chances are that's how it's going to be for all the starters - the most popular of the trio will get two Mega Evolutions while the other two get one each.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> The amount of Pokemon added each generation fits the pattern so far:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Exactly. The amount of new mons introduced this gen matches up pretty well with the other even numbered gens.

Gen VII will likely be when we see the huge amounts of new Pokemon as we always do in the odd numbered gens.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 7, 2013)

Actually, Dedenne is Fairy/Electric, kinda cute too. Hopefully it's stats aren't shit (which is a stretch seeing as it's the electric rodent of this gen) and has an open move pool, wouldn't make too bad a team member.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I read that
> 
> *Spoiler*: _probably an end-game spoiler I guess_
> 
> ...



I hope that's true, I would really like if they would be in the game


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If we are going to get a trio aside from the Mascots, I would've much preferred new ones rather than a rehash of old Legendaries. At the very least, the Legendary Dogs. I don't even like the Birds...


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Someone evaluate my team:
> 
> Sylveon
> Gardevior (maybe even Mega)
> ...



Reposting this


----------



## Sanji (Oct 7, 2013)

You and your fairies.

I'm not the best at this, but doesn't look too bad, it's got type coverage and whatnot. I would honestly keep Azumarill in there over Xerneas, it's probably the best mon on your team (that or Gardevior).


----------



## Velocity (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Reposting this



Your whole team is going to get murdered by Mega Charizard X or Gengar. Like, brutally.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If we are going to get a trio aside from the Mascots, I would've much preferred new ones rather than a rehash of old Legendaries. At the very least, the Legendary Dogs. I don't even like the Birds...



Indeed. I find those tweet tweets pretty boring and much rather have the doggies.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh Oh



Wait a fucking second.

Are you telling me Hoenn is accessible in X & Y or are they hinting at it for Z?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

Alright, I've decided on my final team. 

Froakie
Charmander (eventually Charizard X of course )
Goomy
Skrelp
Noibat
Tyrunt


Dem dragons.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 7, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Wait a fucking second.
> 
> Are you telling me Hoenn is accessible in X & Y or are they hinting at it for Z?



yes please. someone explain all the info we have on this.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Alright, I've decided on my final team.
> 
> Froakie
> Charmander (eventually Charizard X of course )
> ...


>No Aegislash. 

For shame, Jason. For shame. 

You're gonna get annihilated by the Fairies. 



Naruto said:


> Wait a fucking second.
> 
> Are you telling me Hoenn is accessible in X & Y or are they hinting at it for Z?





KidTony said:


> yes please. someone explain all the info we have on this.


No one is sure, but it doesn't seem that Hoenn itself will be accessible in X/Y.

What's more likely is that the Battle Frontier (most likely "the facility" he's referring to) will appear in X/Y/Z or we'll get Hoenn remakes this gen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey we dont all need the same teams^


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> No one is sure, but it doesn't seem that Hoenn itself will be accessible in X/Y.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYj7T9eEQ4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

this was supposedly seen during super training.

Mega Tyranitar? 

so,apparently you use those balloons as target practise.i assume they're randomly spawned?if so,they better spam the s*** out of super training


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2013)

There have been moments in previous games that reference "X" region plenty of times, so I wouldn't take it as anything significant

But RS remakes are in demand, so...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

hmm.super training like that could help us find the megas


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

So guys, Abscissa version (X) or Ordinate version (Y)? And why?

I can't seem to make a decision.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

gonna go with Y.i like Yvelltal more :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh Oh



Oh Yes.. 




blunt said:


> Talonflame's stats are a fucking joke
> 
> 
> 
> And since he's still got Tackle at level 35 (!), I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say his movepool is shit too.



wut... they're not bad at all... 



alekos23 said:


> this was supposedly seen during super training.
> 
> Mega Tyranitar?
> 
> so,apparently you use those balloons as target practise.i assume they're randomly spawned?if so,they better spam the s*** out of super training



OMG he looks boss


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

man,that target practise minigame looks fun.though i wonder what the guy that took the pic must've felt like. 

if its legit anyway


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

My team will ANNIHILATE your team Death-Kun.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2013)

First clash of the 6th Generation


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My team will ANNIHILATE your team Death-Kun.



And my Aegislash will rip new holes into your team all the way into next gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My team will ANNIHILATE your team Death-Kun.



Well yeah, because Fairy is immune to Dragon. 



blunt said:


> >No Aegislash.
> 
> For shame, Jason. For shame.
> 
> You're gonna get annihilated by the Fairies.



I'm trying my best to avoid Pokemon that "everyone" is using while keeping a general theme to my team.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

And my (Mega) Scizor will rule Kalos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Death-Kun is a hipster


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> And my Aegislash will rip new holes into your team all the way into next gen.


all of my


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Team Malvingt2 is going to rock the NFF world.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Death-Kun is a hipster



Trevor doesn't take kindly to hipsters  he won't to Death-kun for his hipster choices


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2013)

Gauntlet being thrown down in this thread already 

Delphox leads my charge


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2013)

Like it needs more pokemon.
It's like saying YUGIOH needs more cards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## YoungChief (Oct 7, 2013)

Any news on new Mega-Evolutions? Been hearing talk of Mega-Scizor/Pinsir/Heracross for a while now with no screenshots


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Death-Kun is a hipster


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm...I don't have a counter to Steel types, which troubles me.

A Fairy/Ground must happen!!!


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hmm...I don't have a counter to Steel types, which troubles me.
> 
> A Fairy/Ground must happen!!!



there are hardly any offensive Steel types anyway. any Special Fighting type move tends to do a good job of checking Steel types. Aura Sphere or Glowing Punch maybe?

which reminds me: I hope we get (good) move tutors in this game I don't wanna wait 3 years to use Superpower.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Uh There is a Fairy ground.

Find it you Klelfki


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

That is all....


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 7, 2013)

sooooo...

who bets Vivillon is required for opening all those secret chambers in this gen?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

Klelfki is Fairy/Steel not Fairy/Ground


And that's a good point about Focus Blast


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

I called you Klefki, There is a fairy ground. You find it Klefki


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

Wonderful. 

Mind making me a holiday one for when Christmas comes around?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> sooooo...
> 
> who bets Vivillon is required for opening all those secret chambers in this gen?



there are secret chambers?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> Mind making me a holiday one for when Christmas comes around?


Just remind me.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

I will find it! I WILL!!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

If someone could remove the white background from my avatar I'd rep and lie them forever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Dude... there is no Ground/Fairy Poke


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

You surreeee about that?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

There will eventually...hopefully


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

That's rock/fairy though


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2013)

Just get a fairy type with ground moves then


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If someone could remove the white background from my avatar I'd rep and lie them forever



Here ya go. 



No need to thank me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> That's rock/fairy though



Rocks grind to get sand.



I swear there is a ground fairy type


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Rocks grind to get sand.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear there is a ground fairy type



Nope.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh shit.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

That defense is gonna be apeshit insane. 

Edit: Interesting fact, the spellchecker on my computer recognizes "apeshit" as a word.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2013)

Or worse. Defense is the same, but attack gets higher.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 7, 2013)

I can teach Azumarill Bulldoze and Mawile Brick Break


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh Oh



Half Life 3 confirmed. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone post any pics of this guy before? There was one before but I don't think anyone put that one up  Seems like he's...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



> People complaining BW/BW2's story was too lighthearted
> One gen later: "Eliminate anyone who isn't in our group."





alekos23 said:


> this was supposedly seen during super training.
> 
> Mega Tyranitar?
> 
> so,apparently you use those balloons as target practise.i assume they're randomly spawned?if so,they better spam the s*** out of super training



I can't "unf" enough. Please let one be in the actual game and not just as training fodder.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm trying my best to avoid Pokemon that "everyone" is using while keeping a general theme to my team.



This is what I "try" to do as well, like I wanted Goomy, but thing everyone wanted Goomy, now I don't want him as much.

Well...save for Chespin, his final form is an abomination, this will likely be the first generation I don't chose the Grass starter.



blunt said:


> Exactly. The amount of new mons introduced this gen matches up pretty well with the other even numbered gens.
> 
> Gen VII will likely be when we see the huge amounts of new Pokemon as we always do in the odd numbered gens.



Honestly I just think that even/odd thing is coincidence, and this generation still even with Megaevolutions has less than the others (so far).


----------



## Olivia (Oct 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> This is what I "try" to do as well, like I wanted Goomy, but thing everyone wanted Goomy, now I don't want him as much.
> 
> Well...save for Chespin, his final form is an abomination, this will likely be the first generation I don't chose the Grass starter.
> 
> ...



So far there are ninety confirmed new pokemon (including mega-evolutions), and that's confirmed. (There are most definitly more pokemon, whether they be mega evolutions or not, still needing to be discovered). The next lowest would be Generation Two with one-hundred. Ten off isn't that bad, especially since the list is still incomplete.


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2013)

Olivia said:


> So far there are ninety confirmed new pokemon (including mega-evolutions), and that's confirmed. (There are most definitly more pokemon, whether they be mega evolutions or not, still needing to be discovered). The next lowest would be Generation Two with one-hundred. Ten off isn't that bad, especially since the list is still incomplete.



and I am reminded of how amazing the Unova Dex is

ah, well. Gen VI will still be a fun 3 years.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah Unova/Generation 5 basically gives them an excuse to slack off with the new Pokemon for this and the next generation.


----------



## Darc (Oct 7, 2013)

guys, what is this from, the game or a movie/OVA? If the later, plz give me a link


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2013)

Darc said:


> guys, what is this from, the game or a movie/OVA? If the later, plz give me a link



Looks like OVA or series but
examples

or 
Virtual Riot ft. Amba Shepherd - Superhuman (Titchimoto Chillout Remix)


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 7, 2013)

It's the OVA


----------



## Darc (Oct 7, 2013)

shit looks amazing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

I read a lot people bashing Heliolisk. Why tho? Typing and design are pretty cool. 



Hella good Speed and Sp.Attack as well.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2013)

Darc said:


> shit looks amazing



Shit needs to replace that fucking immortal 10 year old who can't even win a damn league competition even after 15 years.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2013)

But that isn't Ash...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Red's Charizard's move set is Mega Punch, Slash, Fire Spin, and Fire Blast


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely getting the vibe of the old gen from that ^

Jeez its like origin tight


----------



## Sanji (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Red's Charizard's move set is Mega Punch, Slash, Fire Spin, and Fire Blast



What did he use to beat Giovanni's Rhydon?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2013)

Olivia said:


> But that isn't Ash...



That's the point


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That's the point


Sorry I miss-read your post. I thought you confused Ash for Red and said he needed to be replaced, not that this needs to replace Ash's series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> What did he use to beat Giovanni's Rhydon?



Seismic toss. But Charizard can't learn that anymore in-games IIRC.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Seismic toss. But Charizard can't learn that anymore in-games IIRC.



The first thing that came to mind was Vital Throw for whatever reason. Thanks.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was Seismic Toss, not Vital Throw.

Red probably taught Charizard that around that time, but then replaced it with another move later on. Had an interesting move pool in that special, that's for sure.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

If it matters to anyone, Team Flare's true goal is apparently...

*Spoiler*: __ 



the genocide of all Pokemon according to that Josh guy  In his pics there's this giant soul absorbing tree or something, could this also be based on Norse mythology?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Seismic toss. But Charizard can't learn that anymore in-games IIRC.



As The Origins was based on Pok?mon Red and Blue, it makes sense that Seismic Toss would be one of the moves Charizard could learn - along with Mega Punch and Swift.  Do not forget about those two moves.  

Pretty much the only real thing from any of the other generations present in The Origin was the Charizardite X and Mega Charizard X.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If it matters to anyone, Team Flare's true goal is apparently...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



FRANCE!

PHOQUE YEA!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys my boner I got from hinting at a possible Hoenn remake has yet to go away. 



BlazingInferno said:


> If it matters to anyone, Team Flare's true goal is apparently...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Heh. And people were giving shit about the story. Starting to think the reviewers weren't even reading the text of the game, and were "hurr durr, battle, win, end...." 



Catalyst75 said:


> As The Origins was based on Pok?mon Red and Blue, it makes sense that Seismic Toss would be one of the moves Charizard could learn - along with Mega Punch and Swift.  Do not forget about those two moves.
> 
> Pretty much the only real thing from any of the other generations present in The Origin was the Charizardite X and Mega Charizard X.



I did mention Mega Punch.. 

Not swift though. But I was trying to fit 4 of the most moves it used in the special. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Yeah, it was Seismic Toss, not Vital Throw.
> 
> Red probably taught Charizard that around that time, but then replaced it with another move later on. Had an interesting move pool in that special, that's for sure.



They're on the right track with this one.. Hopefully they continue the trend by releasing OVAs for other Gens..


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If it matters to anyone, Team Flare's true goal is apparently...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm getting really strong Norse vibes from that, so it's highly likely. Which is great, because I like that stuff.



Catalyst75 said:


> As The Origins was based on Pok?mon Red and Blue, it makes sense that Seismic Toss would be one of the moves Charizard could learn - along with Mega Punch and Swift.  Do not forget about those two moves.
> 
> Pretty much the only real thing from any of the other generations present in The Origin was the Charizardite X and Mega Charizard X.



Mega Kick as well. 

The total movepool (From my memory.) was:

Fire Spin
Fire Blast
Mega Punch
Mega Kick
Swift
Seismic Toss
Slash



Khris said:


> They're on the right track with this one.. Hopefully they continue the trend by releasing OVAs for other Gens..



They need to make a full fledged one for BW2. The promos gave me a lady boner.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's based off the Yggdrasil, a holy tree in Norse mythology. And Xerneas or Yveltal are needed for that tree to do its work.


EDIT: The tree isn't really a tree but an ancient super weapon. The old guy AZ has the key to activating it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Yggdrasil? Totally thought of Sword Art Online.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

dat tsundere


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

Only a couple more days left. I took off the entire weekend just for this game. 




Cobalt said:


>



Tsundere?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Tsundere. I love Braixen more already.

So let's exchange friend codes. My Poptart has been neglected lately.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

This is kinda random but...

Am I the only one around here who thinks the Normal type should have no weakness? I mean it is super effective against NOTHING and rock/steel is resistant against it, least they could do is make it so it has no weakness.

Every other type gets to choose between landing a STAB or a SE move.

Normal sucks. It has no advantage whatsoever.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This is kinda random but...
> 
> Am I the only one around here who thinks the Normal type should have no weakness? I mean it is super effective against NOTHING and rock/steel is resistant against it, least they could do is make it so it has no weakness.
> 
> ...


I've felt this way since gen 2. 

I always imagined Normal having no type advantage, no weakness, just being... normal.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

I think normal is perfect as is. They have access to monster moves, imagine Hyper Beam, or Giga Impact STAB.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I think normal is perfect as is. They have access to monster moves, imagine Hyper Beam, or Giga Impact STAB.



They already get STAB


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> They already get STAB



Wow I need sleep I meant SE.

4hrs not enough.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Although I guess it wouldn't be as bad as SE Draco Meteor.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 8, 2013)

SE?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Super Effective


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Wow I need sleep I meant SE.
> 
> 4hrs not enough.



I'm not asking for SE normal moves though, just that they don't get any weaknesses.

Also, Hyper Beam and Giga Impact are actually terrible moves


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

So let's discuss my love of Serena.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Terrible, but very strong.



Rock Wrecker, Roar of Time, Blast Burn, Hydro Cannon and Frenzy Plant are literally the same thing as Hyper Beam, except they can be SE against a number of different types, whereas Hyper Beam cannot.

Other (non-normal) moves with 120+ power:

V-Create, Focus Punch, Head Smash, Sky Attack, Overheat, Doom Desire, Psycho Boost, Draco Meteor, please don't make me type any more, the list is gigantic.



Iron Man said:


> No weaknesses?
> 
> Doesn't seem that balanced.



They aren't strong against anything, so why should they be weak against Fighting as well as half as effective against Rock and Steel? Every other type gets STAB & SE bonuses, normal only gets STAB. It's only fair nothing gets SE _against _it.

You wanna talk about balanced? What about Dragon for 5 gens? 



Iron Man said:


> So let's discuss my love of Serena.



Is that the name of the female protagonist?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I know. Which is why I deleted my posts.

> Noob moments

Fairy type is so good. Lol immune to dragon. Good game MegaChomp


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Rock Wrecker, Roar of Time, Blast Burn, Hydro Cannon and Frenzy Plant are literally the same thing as Hyper Beam, except they can be SE against a number of different types, whereas Hyper Beam cannot.
> 
> Other (non-normal) moves with 120+ power:
> 
> ...


Yes, the official English name. She was once known as Yvonne


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2013)

And male protag is Calem/Callum/however the fuck.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This is kinda random but...
> 
> Am I the only one around here who thinks the Normal type should have no weakness? I mean it is super effective against NOTHING and rock/steel is resistant against it, least they could do is make it so it has no weakness.
> 
> ...



This is why I have a problem with Clefairy possible being Normal and Fairy instead of just pure Fairy, Normal is just too normal.



Iron Man said:


> I think normal is perfect as is. They have access to monster moves, imagine Hyper Beam, or Giga Impact STAB.



Back in the day, every damn Pokemon in Pokemon Red and Blue needed Hyperbeam, no recharge on kill OP.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think, I read that Clefairy is just normal. It didn't get re class


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This is kinda random but...
> 
> Am I the only one around here who thinks the Normal type should have no weakness? I mean it is super effective against NOTHING and rock/steel is resistant against it, least they could do is make it so it has no weakness.
> 
> ...





The Ninth Doctor said:


> I've felt this way since gen 2.
> 
> I always imagined Normal having no type advantage, no weakness, just being... normal.



High HP, literally only one weakness, and a very good Move pool for a lot of Poke. 

All the really good Normal type moves get STAB. Which is also a plus. 

Typing match ups aren't the only thing to look at when comparing types. 

Only gripe is that a lot of Normal Poke are individually weak.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> High HP, literally only one weakness, and a very good Move pool for a lot of Poke.
> 
> All the really good Normal type moves get STAB. Which is also a plus.



Not trying to be a douche but I just don't see your point:

High HP? Outside of Blissey, everyone else's HP is extremely comparable. Wailord has more hp than Snorlax, the second beefiest normal type, for example.

Only one weakness is nice, but Electric types already enjoy that honor anyway 

All moves get STAB, given appropriate typing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Watched Origin. I like Ash better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Not trying to be a douche but I just don't see your point:
> 
> High HP? Outside of Blissey, everyone else's HP is extremely comparable. Wailord has more hp than Snorlax, the second beefiest normal type, for example.
> 
> ...





> Normal-type Pok?mon have the highest average HP stat.



And that's considering Normal has a lot of weak Pokemon, a lot. 

I also forgot to mention its immunity to Ghost. Electric doesn't have an immunity. 

Actually one can argue that the best moves of the game(s) are normal type.



So Normal STAB is a HUGE advantage. 

Again, I will mention the move pool. Just a quick example; Togekiss, Granbull, Exploud, Snorlax, Bouffalant, and the Porygon line have some seriously good move pools. Even comparable to Dragon Poke.


Off-topic: Actually Dragon/Normal would be a fucking sight to see


----------



## Velocity (Oct 8, 2013)

Togekiss is Fairy/Flying now, I believe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

I was talking GenV


----------



## ElementX (Oct 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think, I read that Clefairy is just normal. It didn't get re class



I read in one review that said it did get changed, but I don't think anyone is sure of anything yet.

The main reason being that (from what I heard) Clefairy isn't in the Kalos dex. Until somebody finds it post-game or transfers it, we won't know for sure. 

It would be kind of insane if it wasn't re-classed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

people still don't want Smogon to be the standard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe GF forgot


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

What happened to the potato chip pokemon?!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

it got eaten to extinction.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> people still don't want Smogon to be the standard.



I can sorta see why. If anything, they made it too competitive. They basically distil 649 Pok?mon into 50 usable Pok?mon, 43 banned Pok?mon and just chuck the rest under a bus. While that might sound fun to some overly competitive guys who want to only use the strongest Pok?mon and the best attacks, some of us want to battle other people without having to worry about some cheesy tactic they read on Smogon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Its democratic.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

I want to battle you all when my team is finished


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want to battle you all when my team is finished



All fairies? You'd get raped effortlessly.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Cobalt said:


>



That tsundere.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I can sorta see why. If anything, they made it too competitive. They basically distil 649 Pok?mon into 50 usable Pok?mon, 43 banned Pok?mon and just chuck the rest under a bus. While that might sound fun to some overly competitive guys who want to only use the strongest Pok?mon and the best attacks, some of us want to battle other people without having to worry about some cheesy tactic they read on Smogon.



If smogon didn't do it, someone else would - such is the nature of competitive gaming. Most pokemon are simply outperformed in every way by some other, better pokemon.

The best thing GameFreak could do is allow the community to run tier lobbies alongside regular matchmaking:

Someone gets to create a sort of "league", like the "Neverused Cup" or something. Said person submits his list of allowed pokemon and then others online can choose to queue for a match with other people utilizing the same pool of pokemon. To limit the amount of submissions, make it so only people with a ridiculously high amount of MMR (matchmaking ranking) can create these lobbies.

What will naturally happen is the agreed upon smogon tiers will be the most popular lobbies after a few months and stay largely the same bar slight metagame changes.

This allows people to compete with all pokemon in a fair environment.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is my FC I'll add you guys when I get the chance
4940 5904 2568


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Man I have to stay in this thread to calm down..

Reading comments on GAF about ToU vs RE4 is not bueno 

I need my pokemon!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man I have to stay in this thread to calm down..
> 
> Reading comments on GAF about ToU vs RE4 is not bueno
> 
> I need my pokemon!!


I'm seeing letters but I don't know what they mean.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm seeing letters but I don't know what they mean.



The Last of Us
Resident Evil 4


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Parasect should have made a cameo in The Last Of Us.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

Resident Evil 4 is king.

GAF makes me sick.

Most of the internet makes me sick because these people have zero vision 

Or any inclination towards aesthetic touch and critique


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

They're two entirely different games anyways.. 

Not even the escort mission theme is the same 

Speaking of which, a zombie poke anyone?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> They're two entirely different games anyways..
> 
> Not even the escort mission theme is the same
> 
> *Speaking of which, a zombie poke anyone?*



yes!!! I want one... Ghost or Dark type?


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Both.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

A Ghost/Dark Zombie tank


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> All fairies? You'd get raped effortlessly.



Wanna bet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

We should defo have a casual tourny between the members here


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> A Ghost/Dark Zombie tank



Sounds like Spiritomb.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Speaking of which, a zombie poke anyone?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> A Ghost/Dark Zombie tank



oh shit, now that I think about it. A Zombie Poke could go

Ghost/Fire
Ghost/Poison
Dark/Fire
Dark/Poison
Dark/Ghost
Normal/Ghost? 



I want my Zombie poke now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> That tsundere.



I do like a good tsundere.

/has had the pleasure of knowing 3 irl.



I remember seeing a Lucario one that gave off a subtle tsundere-vibe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sounds like Spiritomb.



It does doesn't it. Maybe Ghost/Normal?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> We should defo have a casual tourny between the members here



How would we determine match ups?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdbY1WvOhuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

nice


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I remember seeing a Lucario one that gave off a subtle tsundere-vibe



Lucario is totally a tsundere type. 

Wonder what would pass for a yandere...Kyurem, maybe?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Lucario is totally a tsundere type.
> 
> Wonder what would pass for a yandere...Kyurem, maybe?



Froslass, Haunter, Gengar and Hypno would all pass for Yandere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

*20 amazing Pokemon facts and secrets*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> How would we determine match ups?



There's already a battle thread. We can discuss about it there.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 8, 2013)

Under normal circumstances, the chance of encountering a shiny Pokemon  infected with the Pokerus virus in the wild is about 1 in 178,956,971

Holy crap.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *20 amazing Pokemon facts and secrets*



House plays Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Daimonji is so much more badass sounding than Fire Blast

/weeaboo


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Under normal circumstances, the chance of encountering a shiny Pokemon  infected with the Pokerus virus in the wild is about 1 in 178,956,971
> 
> Holy crap.


And to think I didn't even know what I had when I got Pokerus on the BW emulator... 



Khris said:


> Daimonji is so much more badass sounding than Fire Blast
> 
> /weeaboo


I can't help but agree.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdbY1WvOhuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nice



SECOND. BEST. GYM LEADER THEME. EVER. Second best because the Kanto Gym Leader theme will always be number one


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdbY1WvOhuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nice



I really, really don't like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

*New "unprecedented" Pok?mon game in development (Pikachu-related?)*

Tsunekazu Ishihara (the president of the Pok?mon Company) will appear on Japanese TV on October 28th. The synopsis of the interview mentions an unprecedented game whose development started this summer. The game is said to change Pikachu, and Ishihara is worried about how the change will affect Pikachu's popularity. More details should be revealed via the interview.

Japanese fans are speculating that said change may be Mega Pikachu. This is certainly a possibility, even though Mega Evolution is generally reserved for fully evolved Pok?mon. It is also possible that the game in question will be compatible with XY, and thus Pikachu's change could be carried over to these games.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2013)

I really hope that techno rave what'sit bullshit is something the uploader added by themselves. Can't fucking stand it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

I've heard i without the techno rave stuff...

before it was a bass synth beat that was the intro leading up to the guitar solo.

Wtf are they doing lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

Downers, the lot of you


----------



## Eternity (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's what happen when people take games to seriously.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

Which one do I buy?!

I just don't know!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 8, 2013)

Both.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 8, 2013)

I have X pre-ordered already. I'm just going to download Y.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

kinda newer Megados pic


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> We should defo have a casual tourny between the members here



There are ways to do that without DS's and such now, and they are much easier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I've heard i without the techno rave stuff...
> 
> before it was a bass synth beat that was the intro leading up to the guitar solo.
> 
> Wtf are they doing lol



Probably got bored of everything sounding like gen 1 
[youtube]zQUIwPzK2Vw[/youtube]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

Which one has the cooler exclusives?

I don't mean stats.  I don't associate with... those kinds of people.  Which version has the coolest looking Pokemon?  This is important.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

I fully paid for mine and my little shit brother's Y versions


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Which one has the cooler exclusives?
> 
> I don't mean stats.  I don't associate with... those kinds of people.  Which version has the coolest looking Pokemon?  This is important.



X, Mega Charizard X and Mega Mewtwo X ftw  though I'm getting Y over that for now. Once I choose a version I stick with it


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New "unprecedented" Pok?mon game in development (Pikachu-related?)*
> 
> Tsunekazu Ishihara (the president of the Pok?mon Company) will appear on Japanese TV on October 28th. The synopsis of the interview mentions an unprecedented game whose development started this summer. The game is said to change Pikachu, and Ishihara is worried about how the change will affect Pikachu's popularity. More details should be revealed via the interview.
> 
> Japanese fans are speculating that said change may be Mega Pikachu. This is certainly a possibility, even though Mega Evolution is generally reserved for fully evolved Pok?mon. It is also possible that the game in question will be compatible with XY, and thus Pikachu's change could be carried over to these games.


I am excite.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Which one has the cooler exclusives?
> 
> I don't mean stats.  I don't associate with... those kinds of people.  Which version has the coolest looking Pokemon?  This is important.



Y, imo.

But everyone and their mothers seem to think Mewtwo X>Mewtwo Y, so I guess I'm part of the minority.

But I, too, don't know which version to get yet.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 8, 2013)

Wouldn't mind joining. As it is now, Homework ontop of midterms, ontop of projects and senior project as well. And I'll be away on trip so no X/Y on release date for me.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wouldn't mind joining. As it is now, Homework ontop of midterms, ontop of projects and senior project as well. And I'll be away on trip so no X/Y on release date for me.



I might give my Pok?mon important words from my courses as nicknames so I can use X/Y as a mnemonic to study


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdbY1WvOhuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nice



fah king supah


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Both.



Pretty much. 

I did the with every single generation starting with the original Red and Blue.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

X seems to have the deviant art crowd in with their Mega Evolutions, but Y seems to have really bland ones.  Life is suffering.  I'll just stick with the Maxipad Dragon version, as I had planned in the first place.

Why is there no poll for starter choices?  

Do I need to add one?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Which one do I buy?!
> 
> I just don't know!



The one without the massive thighs.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> X seems to have the deviant art crowd in with their Mega Evolutions, but Y seems to have really bland ones.  Life is suffering.  I'll just stick with the Maxipad Dragon version, as I had planned in the first place.
> 
> Why is there no poll for starter choices?
> 
> Do I need to add one?


Do it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

Since a Torchic will be available on day 1, I'll probably go for either Chespin or Froakie.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

No point in doing it.

Froakie will murder the poll.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

Did Kanpachi like stop leaking stuff?


----------



## Zygarde (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm using Bunnelby as my starter


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The one without the massive thighs.




So, Mawhile's mega?



St NightRazr said:


> No point in doing it.
> 
> Froakie will murder the poll.



It must be done.

The people must speak!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

It is done.


----------



## Zygarde (Oct 8, 2013)

Is Scyther in this game?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2013)

Zygarde said:


> Is Scyther in this game?



Zygarde has shown itself

*throws masterball*


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Fennekin in this bitch. 

Honedge gonna be my main tho.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 8, 2013)

Man..I just pissed off a bunch of Delphox fans over at Gamefaqs


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2013)

Froakie and Fennikin are tied currently


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

As usual, the grass type starter gets little love.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 8, 2013)

I was being an asshole I don't hate Delphox but I really don't care for it too much.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2013)

I really want Fennekin for the Fire/Psychic, but I also want a Charizard Y and I'm getting a free torchic. I'm torn


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2013)

what the fuck.....


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

Fennekin is my destiny.

IWANTTHATTSUNDERE,DAMNIT!


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Froslass, Haunter, Gengar and Hypno would all pass for Yandere.



Froslass seems more like a kuudere though.



Khris said:


> Daimonji is so much more badass sounding than Fire Blast
> 
> /weeaboo



_All _the attack names sound better in Japanese. "Bullet seed" is "Tane (Seed) Machine Gun." And it's said in plain English.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

has Yveltal's dex entry been posted before?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2013)

I mean, come on.

It's a fox wizard.

COME ON!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Froslass seems more like a kuudere though.



Pretty sure a Yuki-Onna would freeze her love interest so she can have him all to herself. 

Or freeze all possible competition.

If that's not yandere....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> what the fuck.....


Holy shit man you're gonna give some sad bloke trypophobia XD

This sounds like really really good new btw 

HYPE


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> As usual, the grass type starter gets little love.


To be fair, the Chespin line really does suck.

I usually go grass starter, but not this gen.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoiler tag that Blastoise shit,_ please_. :/


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Why? It's not a spoiler and it's not very big either.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

maybe s/he doesnt like the way it looks?


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

It's a bizarre...habit, quirk, _something_, of mine. Seeing things like that all bunched up together makes my skin crawl. I hate it. :/


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

just noticed blastoise has Star shades in the last one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

What is a Kuudere anyway? An apathetic nihilst?

Man Tsundere's are supposed to go  from tsun tsun - dere dere.

Not that hot and cold mess Asuka from Evangelion started and every lightnovel/anime that utilizes the trope has done to death since.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

A kuudere is someone that, on the outside, is very cold, quiet, unemotional, and apathetic, but are actually quite soft at heart to the ones that they open up to.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> A kuudere is someone that, on the outside, is very cold, quiet, unemotional, and apathetic, but are actually quite soft at heart to the ones that they open up to.


Isn't that the same shit as tsundere or yandere or whatever?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's a bizarre...habit, quirk, _something_, of mine. Seeing things like that all bunched up together makes my skin crawl. I hate it. :/


It's probably , and ditto. Shit makes me curl into the fetal position and hope it goes away.


blunt said:


> Isn't that the same shit as tsundere or yandere or whatever?


Nope. Tsunderes act all abrasive and disagreeable to hide their warmness, yanderes are kinda homicidal.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> Isn't that the same shit as tsundere or yandere or whatever?



A Yandere is a stalker. They come off as innocent, but they can and will kill or attack anyone that they believe is coming between them and their love interest.

A Tsundere is the opposite of a kuudere. They are loud and harsh, but gradually soften once they open up, though they usually maintain some of their loudness in certain situations.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> It's probably , and ditto. Shit makes me curl into the fetal position and hope it goes away.



Oh wow. Never thought it was related to a phobia, but that sounds _exactly_ like what I experience. Though granted, I don't really...react that way seeing a venomous snake. But yeah...small holes or things bunched together just...uuuuugh. It's awful. :/


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> A Yandere is a stalker. They come off as innocent, but they can and will kill or attack anyone that they believe is coming between them and their love interest.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 8, 2013)

More hard decisions!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2013)

_its hiiiiiiiim._


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Best Yandere in existence.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's a bizarre...habit, quirk, _something_, of mine. Seeing things like that all bunched up together makes my skin crawl. I hate it. :/



Oh you have trypophobia ?

Remind me not to show you the toads that birth their children on their backs and fully formed toads jump out the holes.
Or the holes in people lmao.

Gives me the hiebby jeebbies
Most people dont react that way to the hole cluster unless they're on a human, or really small and concentrated. For instance a beehive wont set you off that way.

Googling it will result in some serious head smashing. Almost as bad as being constantly subjected to the noise styrofoam makes

Oh come on Iron. Yuno sucks.

Infact most pink haired anime girls suck. Most of them.


----------



## Zorp (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't wait to do some super training.  I'm not even a competitive player, but just the thought of doing some _different_ form of training gets me excited.



Iron Man said:


> Yggdrasil? Totally thought of Sword Art Online.



Totally thought of Dragon Quest IX.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been meaning to watch that anime haha. I have a few on backlog. ):



Abanikochan said:


> More hard decisions!



RED BUTTON TAKES YOU TO HOENN GAIZ



alekos23 said:


> _its hiiiiiiiim._



Omg no



Iron Man said:


> Best Yandere in existence.



She's the default example.



St NightRazr said:


> Oh you have trypophobia ?
> 
> Infact most pink haired anime girls suck. Most of them.



Based on what The Ninth Doctor linked, yes, I do. I honestly never thought it was a phobia, I just thought it was a weird thing of mine. 

I've seen that stuff before. Reacted the same way every time. I hate it with a passion, it's incredibly unnerving and I just want to curl up into a ball and forget it all. 

...Madoka Kaname was awesome. As was Ariel Valtiel Westcott. 

Yvetlal's entry reminds me of the Forest Spirit from Princess Mononoke for some reason. Really wanting to see Xerneas' now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I've been meaning to watch that anime haha. I have a few on backlog. ):



I'll watch you while you watch it.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'll watch you while you watch it.



Well then, looks like that one's going to be on the backlog for a long while.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

That's okay, I'm happy with just watching you.


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

Yveltal's Dex entry is one of the best entries to date. 

also the new poll is sexy.  

now we can all see how tiny team Chespin is. we're part of a tiny  elite that is going to takeover NF Kalos.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Saru said:


> Yveltal's Dex entry is one of the best entries to date.


I agree. Fucking badass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

No wonder he's the last mon in teh dex. The freaking omega^


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

#TeamFennekin motha' fuckas'


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

^your starter eats twigs for breakfast. Chesnaught probably eats Froakies. 

I also kinda wish we knew what Yveltal and Xerneas's signature moves did by now.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 8, 2013)

Chespin had so much potential. Shame.

It's all about #TeamFennekin now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2013)

Saru said:


> ^your starter eats twigs for breakfast. Chesnaught probably eats Froakies.



Those twigs are really Chespin's bones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New "unprecedented" Pok?mon game in development (Pikachu-related?)*
> 
> Tsunekazu Ishihara (the president of the Pok?mon Company) will appear on Japanese TV on October 28th. The synopsis of the interview mentions an unprecedented game whose development started this summer. The game is said to change Pikachu, and Ishihara is worried about how the change will affect Pikachu's popularity. More details should be revealed via the interview.
> 
> Japanese fans are speculating that said change may be Mega Pikachu. This is certainly a possibility, even though Mega Evolution is generally reserved for fully evolved Pok?mon. It is also possible that the game in question will be compatible with XY, and thus Pikachu's change could be carried over to these games.



Mega Pikachu? lolwhut? Pikachu is useless.. Mega Raichu makes more sense.. 



alekos23 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdbY1WvOhuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nice



Make it stooppppp  



Kira Yamato said:


> As usual, the grass type starter gets little love.



[YOUTUBE]uvp8vvH2EqE[/YOUTUBE]


wow... 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Froslass seems more like a kuudere though.
> 
> 
> 
> _All _the attack names sound better in Japanese. "Bullet seed" is "Tane (Seed) Machine Gun." And it's said in plain English.



You mean engurish 



alekos23 said:


> has Yveltal's dex entry been posted before?



Legit darkest poke in the franchise... 



St NightRazr said:


> Holy shit man you're gonna give some sad bloke trypophobia XD
> 
> This sounds like really really good new btw
> 
> HYPE



Tomorrow can't get here soon enough  



Abanikochan said:


> More hard decisions!



No they didn't  



Iron Man said:


> Best Yandere in existence.



I am in love...


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Those twigs are really Chespin's bones.



I'm going to _resist_ the urge to make a sexual funny 

(because you'd probably like it)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Btw.. The Pikachu thing kinda gave me the vibe that Mega events will be a thing in XY which makes me happy..

Mega Chatot please


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Btw.. The Pikachu thing kinda gave me the vibe that Mega events will be a thing in XY which makes me happy..



I picked up that vibe too

probably only for the ad whores realistically speaking (anime Pokes and iconic Pok?mon)



> Mega Chatot please



yes, with no ban on Chatter


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Mega Pika > Mega Rai


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

i think this adbot is stalking me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Based on what The Ninth Doctor linked, yes, I do. I honestly never thought it was a phobia, I just thought it was a weird thing of mine.
> 
> I've seen that stuff before. Reacted the same way every time. I hate it with a passion, it's incredibly unnerving and I just want to curl up into a ball and forget it all.
> 
> ...


I said most. 

Ha dont worry about it, Im with ya when it comes to wanting to curl up into a ball XD 



On another note this pokemon sucks 
 look at it. Another punk ass wrestler. Hawlucha will kick its backside into Polar Form.

I shall nickname Hawlucha the Undertaker 2 and forever box him next to the Original Dragon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Mega Pika > Mega Rai



No. Because Raichu is actually worth using. 



Saru said:


> I picked up that vibe too
> 
> probably only for the ad whores realistically speaking (anime Pokes and iconic Pok?mon)
> 
> ...



So there's probably gonna be Pikachu X and Pikachu Y as well..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Which is why Pikachu should be. I mean how would he not get a mega? He's the mascot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

He shouldn't have been the mascot to begin with IMO...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

pikachu a shit


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

Dream-sama's blade is swift and unforgiving.  



Iron Man said:


> Which is why Pikachu should be. I mean how would he not get a mega? He's the mascot.



I actually welcome a Mega form for Pika. he's always been the cuter of the two. and a Mega form would actually give him some utility. you can Mega Evolve at the start of the battle, at least. so Wynaut.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

even more references to Hoenn


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> even more references to Hoenn



that was tactful


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If it matters to anyone, Team Flare's true goal is apparently...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So... Poke-Ragnarok?



Iron Man said:


> Yggdrasil? Totally thought of Sword Art Online.



That shouldn't be your first thought, but whatever.

What I've got to wonder is why is Poke-France dealing more with Nordic Mythology when it should be dealing more with Celtic Mythology...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2013)

Mega Pikachu? Yes please.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Saru, please tell me what art the Charizard in your sig came from? I have a massive need for it. ;__;



Khris said:


> You mean engurish



Tane Mahsheen Gahn. 



Saru said:


> I'm going to _resist_ the urge to make a sexual funny
> 
> (because you'd probably like it)



Boner.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> He shouldn't have been the mascot to begin with IMO...



Yeah yeah, we've heard it before.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 8, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> And male protag is Calem/Callum/however the fuck.



French for calm.



Iron Man said:


> Mega Pika > Mega Rai



Raichu. Better design.



Death-kun said:


> Mega Pikachu? Yes please.



NO! Mega Raichu! Raichu is cuter!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> He shouldn't have been the mascot to begin with IMO...



Pikachu works better than Clefairy (the original planned mascot)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> even more references to Hoenn



They can't be doing this to me, they just can't  




Iron Man said:


> Yeah yeah, we've heard it before.



You have not heard it enough it seems 



Bioness said:


> Pikachu works better than Clefairy (the original planned mascot)



Or how about a fully evolved Pokemon like Clefable or Raichu..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Pikachu works better than Clefairy (the original planned mascot)







"You rang?"

"You didn't?"



"Then I must go, my planet needs me."


----------



## Saru (Oct 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Saru, please tell me what art the Charizard in your sig came from? I have a massive need for it. ;__;



I found it . took a minute to find it again. the tag  brings up some awesome X/Y stuff. 



> Boner.



stahp


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2013)

Saru said:


> I'm going to _resist_ the urge to make a sexual funny
> 
> (because you'd probably like it)



I don't see what's sexual about Fennekin first owning the crap out of, and then proceeding to eat, your inferior starter.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Or how about a fully evolved Pokemon like Clefable or Raichu..



Cute shit sells, Charizard and Mewtwo are essentially unofficial mascots given their popularity.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I don't see what's sexual about Fennekin first owning the crap out of, and then proceeding to eat, your inferior starter.





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Boner.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YouTube]vQp4xPmwqPg[/YouTube]


 

that is all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Cute shit sells, Charizard and Mewtwo are essentially unofficial mascots given their popularity.



Implying Raichu isn't cute


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

Saru said:


> I found it . took a minute to find it again. the tag  brings up some awesome X/Y stuff.



Thank you so much. <3



Saru said:


> stahp



No u


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Implying Raichu isn't cute



He is too complex, which is why Pikachu is such a success, he is recognizable and simple to draw and pick out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Pikachu is the mascot. Deal with it.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

He is also the reason there is a new electric rodent each generation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

I dont understand why they do that^

I mean we had Maril.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

No.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Ask a non fan to name a Pokemon. They'll say Pikachu, he's easy to remember and associate with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

You say that because he has been the mascot for a 15+ years old franchise..


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont understand why they do that^
> 
> I mean we had Maril.



the strongest Pikaclone line of them all

speaking of which, I can't wait to catch an Azumarill in X/Y


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> No.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> No.



Try this:


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> You say that because he has been the mascot for a 15+ years old franchise..



Even in gen 3 it was the same way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Pokemon yellow^


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone knows Meowth is the real Mascot.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Even in gen 3 it was the same way.



Probably because Pokemon while not the hit fad it was back when the series first came out, still had relevance in culture as the mascot of the series by that time.




They still push him as their mascot, so why do they not give his evolved form a Mega Evolution.

Hell, give Pikachu some sort of exclusive item to Mega Evolve him into Mega Raichu, but have the stats a bit weaker as a penalty for not fully evolving it before trying to have him Mega Evolve - that way, Pikachu still gets to mega evolve for the kids, but Raichu is the real powerhouse.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Raichu would make no sense. The megas have be devices to pump up the older fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

^^assuming there aren't many Raichu fans.. 


Cute shouldn't be the only requirement though.. A mascot should best describe the franchise.. 

While there are a lot of cute Pokemon, there are a lot of strong ones looking like they can wreck shit.. Raichu is the best of two worlds IMO..

It can look cute yet it can look strong as well...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Come on Khris let's be real. You know a Mega Pikachu would hit a lot more older fans, than a mega raichu.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YMVSZEZoWLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> ^^assuming there aren't many Raichu fans..



IGN's top 100 Pokemon based on voting pollings (warning high levels of nostalgia)


*Spoiler*: __ 



100.Gastly
99.Gabite
98.Cubone
97.Onix
96.Hitmonlee
95.Glacemon
94.Machamp
93.Growlithe
92.Luxray
91.Kadabra
90.Rapidash
89.Braviary
88.Electevire
87.Meganium
86.Palkia
85.Deoxys
84.Rhydon
83.Electabuzz
82.Infernape
81.Latias
80.Steelix
79.Celebi
78.Ivysaur
77.Kyurem
76.Flareon
75.Absol
74.Serperior
73.Houndoom
72.Kindra
71.Samurott
70.Cyndaquil
69.Swampert
68.Zoroark
67.Pidgeot
66.Sceptile
65.Haxorus
64.Kabutops
63.Quilava
62.Metagross
61.Arceus
60.Darkrai
59.Empoleon
58.Hydreigon
57.Aggron
56.Haunter
55.Raichu
54.Aerodactyl
53.Espeon
52.Bulbasaur
51.Toterra
50.Blaziken
49.Flygon
48.Pikachu
47.Vaporeon
46.Squirtle
45.Latios
44.Wartortle
43.Milotic
42.Nidoking
41.Dialga
40.Umbreon
39.Giratina
38.Garchomp
37.Charmander
36.Jolteon
35.Moltres
34.Salamence
33.Charmeleon
32.Lucario
31.Ninetales
30.Dragonair
29.Reshiram
28.Snorlax
27.Lapras
26.Feraligatr
25.Kyogre
24.Raikou
23.Scyther
22.Typhlosion
21.Groudon
20.Alakazam
19.Scizor
18.Entei
17.Gengar
16.Suicune
15.Venusaur
14.Ho-oh
13.Articuno
12.Arcanine
11.Gyarados
10.Kekrom
9.Tyranitar
8.Zapdos
7.Rayquaza
6.Mew
5.Dragonite
4.Lugia
3.Blastoise
2.Mewtwo
1.Charizard




Raichu is 55, while Pikachu is 48. Pikachu is likely that low because of all the hate it receives.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Want to watch that, but is it worth it with only 3 days to go?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Want to watch that, but is it worth it with only 3 days to go?



Not really especially since it will likely get taken down and is over an hour long. You want details not the first few hours of gameplay, which you could likely get through with the effort it takes to turn on the game.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

Bioness said:


> IGN's top 100 Pokemon based on voting pollings (warning high levels of nostalgia)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Go figure Charizard would be at the top of that list. Though I'm honestly surprised how high up Mew is. I'm actually surprised at quite a few of these. 

Lucario and Darkrai totally need to be up higher, and Arceus needs to fucking go.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Arceus is awesome. 


STARRRRR SCCRREEEEAAAAMMMMMMMMM

He's a wanker tho.
Buncha joka's


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

>Mega Raichu would make no sense. The megas have be devices to pump up the older fans.
>Come on Khris let's be real. *You know a Mega Pikachu would hit a lot more older fans,* than a mega raichu.
>Raichu is 55, while Pikachu is 48. *Pikachu is likely that low because of all the hate it receives.*


whut? 

They're not even far apart according to the poll 




♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Go figure Charizard would be at the top of that list. Though I'm honestly surprised how high up Mew is. I'm actually surprised at quite a few of these.
> 
> Lucario and Darkrai totally need to be up higher, and Arceus needs to fucking go.



Mew is pretty epic. Cute and can give a lethal vibe in comparison to the other cute legendaries.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

No one but Raichu fans associate him with the brand when they think Pokemon. Everyone rather they like it or not associates Pikachu to the series. He's subconsciously the image of the series.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Mega Raichu would make no sense. The megas have be devices to pump up the older fans.
> >Come on Khris let's be real. *You know a Mega Pikachu would hit a lot more older fans,* than a mega raichu.
> >Raichu is 55, while Pikachu is 48. *Pikachu is likely that low because of all the hate it receives.*
> 
> ...



Jirachi, and Celebi say hi.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2013)

While Jirachi and Celebi definitly seem more powerful than say, Manephy (sp?), Victini, or Shaymen, I'd still say Mew 'looks' like the strongest out of all of them. (Yes, I know that one isn't really stronger than the other)

Speaking of which, was one of these 'cute legendaries' finally revealed for X and Y?


----------



## Breadman (Oct 9, 2013)

Once the game comes out I'm gonna see if I can rent a 3DS anywhere and rent the game, cause Im gonna play the crap out of it, looks amazing. 

Also, why the hate on Chesnaught? He looks pretty cool in my opinion. The spiked thorny arms, the defensive shell, the bear like body type..... he's pretty slick.

#TeamChesnaught


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No one but Raichu fans associate him with the brand when they think Pokemon. Everyone rather they like it or not associates Pikachu to the series. He's subconsciously the image of the series.



I am not saying its not the mascot. Just that it shouldn't have been 



Iron Man said:


> Jirachi, and Celebi say hi.



First Pokemon Movie sez hi


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New "unprecedented" Pok?mon game in development (Pikachu-related?)*
> 
> Tsunekazu Ishihara (the president of the Pok?mon Company) will appear on Japanese TV on October 28th. The synopsis of the interview mentions *an unprecedented game* whose development started this summer. The game is said to change Pikachu, and Ishihara is worried about how the change will affect Pikachu's popularity. More details should be revealed via the interview.
> 
> Japanese fans are speculating that said change may be Mega Pikachu. This is certainly a possibility, even though Mega Evolution is generally reserved for fully evolved Pok?mon. It is also possible that the game in question will be compatible with XY, and thus Pikachu's change could be carried over to these games.



Maybe it is Pokemon Yellow for the Wii U, where Pikachu is a starter Pokemon, with the ability to use Mega Pikachu very early in the game. Cross-region play is always something to hope for too.

I would want some sort of Pokemon fighting game if possible. No rpg elements or leveling up. Just fighting, and a story mode.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

I think I just came..


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 9, 2013)

Man, that picture is torture, considering Amazon just told me I won't get my copy until the 20th.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Chespin had so much potential. Shame.
> 
> It's all about #TeamFennekin now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

Poll looks right. 

Froakie > Fenniken >>>>>> Chespin


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2013)

Saturday is too far away....


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2013)

THREE DAYS TO GO!! THREEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2013)

GOD I HOPE AMAZON DELIVERS ON SATURDAYS


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

#TeamFroakie mofugas


----------



## Breadman (Oct 9, 2013)

#TeamHipsterChespin


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually don't like Froakie's final evo.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

I absolutely love it; tongue-scarf is the flavour of the season.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Daimonji is so much more badass sounding than Fire Blast
> 
> /weeaboo



hell no! that sound like some taking a shit.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus, I can't stop watching your set. I love it so much.



Khris said:


> First Pokemon Movie sez hi



Japanese Mew was a racist bastard in that movie too.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

Team Froakie leading!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

I dunno yet with who I am going to start with..........Chespin is winning me over tho


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, that picture is torture, considering Amazon just told me I won't get my copy until the 20th.





Naruto said:


> GOD I HOPE AMAZON DELIVERS ON SATURDAYS



There is sometimes a "release date" deliver option, but it doesn't always appear. Also if you want your game to come on game date or within a day of it (before or after) you need to select that one day shipping or have that special membership.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

So fucking pissed now... Thursday turned into Sunday for my local store.. What faggotery is this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Lucario (Fighting/Steel)
HP: 70
Attack: 150
Defense: 70
Special Attack: 145
Special Defense: 70
Speed: 120

BST: 625

Ability: Adaptability


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mega Lucario (Fighting/Steel)
> HP: 70
> Attack: 150
> Defense: 70
> ...



Hot damn. I approve.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Are there any mega Pokemon that are, you know... defensive?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Mawhile^


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

We need Mega Forretress.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Ferrothorn?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> We need Mega Forretress.



Who opens up to reveil a nightmarish face of doom.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Well considering I ranted off to Masuda about the game balance and the Ice/Ghost/Poison/Grass Types.
I never understood why ghost was supereffective against ghost.
And Mega Evos were revealed next day...

Obviously means we're getting Mega Walrein


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

So I'll get the game around 2:00 pm Sunday.. Which is 4-5 after official release in the US


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mega Mawhile^


We have her stats?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Mystical^

Shaking it fast


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> BiNexus, I can't stop watching your set. I love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Mew was a racist bastard in that movie too.



Of course; Goomy is genuinely glorious. All hail Goomy, the best dragon


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll probably get the game by the end of the month considering how it takes up to 20 days for amazon to ship their stuff here...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Are there any mega Pokemon that are, you know... defensive?



I believe Mega Snow got bulkier, other than that, Mega Blastoise is pretty defensive, and Mega Mawile will probably be+it has a great defensive typing.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

Or should I add an Earthquaking Granbull to my team?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Goomy is the king of dragons.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

I find it a bit amusing how the most positively accepted dragon is based on an invertebrate, too bad the final evolved form looks too much like a sluggish Flygon.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

Did that little poison blob get an evo?


Oh and:

Azumarill
Gardevior
Mawile
Granbull
Flabebe's final evo
Xerneas


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, I don't know where Sylveon or Togekiss go...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Did that little poison blob get an evo?
> 
> 
> Oh and:
> ...



Grimer? Why yes; evolves into Muk. Where ya been?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2013)

moar Megados.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2013)

Megashrimp is water/dark apparently


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Megashrimp is water/dark apparently



Source? That's actually really bad for Gyra--loses a SR weakness--gets Fighting, Grass and Bug weaknesses...hopefully it keeps intimidate, at least.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Source? That's actually really bad for Gyra--loses a SR weakness--gets Fighting, Grass and Bug weaknesses...hopefully it keeps intimidate, at least.



he took SE grass,bug,and fairy damage in a game,apparently.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 9, 2013)

Delphox fans will be happy to know that she does indeed keep her wand/stick.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2013)

whats that orb mon?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys.
GUYS.

YOU DONT GET THE GOOMY LOVE?

People have wanted a defensive dragon.

Now we have one.


Started from the Bottom now he's HERE.

Aint no time for silly Drakes

See da silly drakes?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

I guess MegaShrimp gets stab...Crunch? Sigh.Give _Ampharos_ dragon typing, but not Gyarados?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> whats that orb mon?


That would be Solosis


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Ampharos master race


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Mega Ampharos master race



Just another Dragon to be subjugated under Goomy's iron fist antennae.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

Who is going to the Midnight Launch I am!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Gyarados has been confirmed Water/Dragon  someone had Xerneas use Moonblast on him and it was super effective. From 4chan. Yeah I know what you all are thinking.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Mega Ampharos master race



Nein.

Foxy Master Race.

Embrace the fluffiness.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 9, 2013)

Y'all fuckin' up. 

Mewtwo master race, now and forevermore.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

Charizard master race.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Y'all know Arceus is the Master Race.

Sin'Joh Ruins Bitches.

Inb4 Arceus gets Fenrir form


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Clauncher laughs at you all.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

Flabebe master race!


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hopefully there'll be lots of everstones so I won't have to b smash when braixen evolves

btw binexus your signature is hilarious


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2013)

Dragalge master race


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

All hail Goomy.

I wish I had been here over the course of the week as things got spoiled  I literally found this section like an hour ago.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> All hail Goomy.
> 
> I wish I had been here over the course of the week as things got spoiled  I literally found this section like an hour ago.


For shame..

Bee tee dubs, anyone got on hand that pic of all the leaked Pokemon so far?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

Froakie Master Race.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

I usually just follow post coverage on serebii, but now I really dont want to see spoilers. Im pumped for the games adventure/metagame.

Pokemon were never really that big of a deal. I always got a hard on with all the little features and editions the games have made over the years(HGSS were major bills in this department with BW2. Still my most played Pokemon games XD)


----------



## ElementX (Oct 9, 2013)

3DS bought.

My body is ready.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> For shame..
> 
> Bee tee dubs, anyone got on hand that pic of all the leaked Pokemon so far?



This is pretty good, and it's updated pretty regularly; the guys at Smogon don't play around. 

Edit:


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Aegislash master race. 



BlazingInferno said:


> *Mega Gyarados has been confirmed Water/Dragon*  someone had Xerneas use Moonblast on him and it was super effective. From 4chan. Yeah I know what you all are thinking.


Crap.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck yes, I was right! 

And it learns Thunderbolt!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

^^ decent stats. It got decent attack which is a surprise IMO. but holy shit Thunderbolt. 

People still think Dragons got nerfed? lel. Charizard and Gyrados are now Dragons. That's two powerhouses there. Plus Goodra seems like an annoying tank. 

Plus, Dragagle looks hella good.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys, I can't decide between Charizard X and Mega Ampharos on my (almost) full Dragon team. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Mega Gyarados has been confirmed Water/Dragon  someone had Xerneas use Moonblast on him and it was super effective. From 4chan. Yeah I know what you all are thinking.



If true, that's awesome.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> Aegislash master race.
> 
> 
> Crap.



Fairy is also super-effective to Dark. It could still very well be Water/Dark as alekos said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Guys, I can't decide between Charizard X and Mega Ampharos on my (almost) full Dragon team.
> 
> 
> 
> If true, that's awesome.



Hard choice. Mega Ampharos is Mega Fabulous. One of my favorite Mega designs. But Charizard X is just too gar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

I am assuming the Xerneas there is Lv.50. Unexpectedly low HP or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, why is no one paying attention to Auroros' HP stat? It's only at level 57 and it has 229 HP, most likely without any regards for IVs or EVs. That shit could hit 500 HP at level 100 easily.

Or, I might be forgetting how the HP stat works.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> ^^ decent stats. It got decent attack which is a surprise IMO. but holy shit Thunderbolt.


I hoped it would get enough Atk to make good use of those Normal-type moves and it came true. Gon' try and get one with Brave nature. 



BiNexus said:


> Fairy is also super-effective to Dark. It could still very well be Water/Dark as alekos said.


Anything other than Water/Flying is a nerf imo since it gains weaknesses.

STAB Outrage is not worth becoming weak to Dragon and Fairy to me.



Death-kun said:


> Also, why is no one paying attention to Auroros' HP stat? It's only at level 57 and it has 229 HP, most likely without any regards for IVs or EVs. That shit could hit 500 HP at level 100 easily.


Didn't even notice. Awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

Yup. Hella good HP too. Auroros is shaping up to be the better choice between it and Tyrantyum  

Well, unless that fucker gets crazy good attack.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yup. Hella good HP too. Auroros is shaping up to be the better choice between it and Tyrantyum
> 
> Well, unless that fucker gets crazy good attack.


He's definitely gonna get crazy good attack. But massive HP, good mix of Atk. and Sp.Atk, Thunderbolt type coverage and it's fucking awesome ass ability makes Auroros > Tyrantrum for me.

I'll definitely wind up getting both eventually though.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Klefki said to have Spikes*, which is great 'cause it has Prankster (non-damaging moves gain priority).

@Blunt--I know; I'm actually really against it gaining Dark. I made a post about the weaknesses it would gain earlier. Dragon would be the best for Gyara, as it takes away the Rock weakness and adds on Fairy and Dragon only. But would it then fall prey to Spikes?  I really want to know more about it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Xerneas VS. Mega Gyarados_ 









Am I the only one who thinks Mega Gyarados is ugly? Looks so bloated. and a lot less intimidating than regular Gyarados.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

^^ Makes me hungry 

Yup. Hoping it can learn Thunder though. Since I find it better to have non-STAB moves to be more powerful than STAB moves in a move set.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

The Pokedex's go beyond 150. Moltres is confirmed for #153 is the Coastal Dex. Trying to find a pic, the one I saw got deleted off of 4chan.




Khris said:


> ^^ Makes me hungry
> 
> Yup. Hoping it can learn Thunder though. Since I find it better to have non-STAB moves to be more powerful than STAB moves in a move set.


Yeah, but then you have to put a Wide Lens on it.

Though, if you're gonna teach it Blizzard, that works out fine. Giga Impact and Hyper Beam too (though I don't use attacks that need to recharge). It almost certainly won't be able to, but I hope it can learn Mega Kick. Then the Wide Lens is a complete no brainer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> The Pokedex's go beyond 150. Moltres is confirmed for #153 is the Coastal Dex. Trying to find a pic, the one I saw got deleted off of 4chan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. 

Hyped


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

*#153 Moltres*



Praising pokes in the middle of battle: 

I hope the Goomy evo line learns Scald...but I don't have much hope


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

^Thank you.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeez I can't believe we are three days away.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

If someone here can help me with my set I'll love you forever


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

What do you need?


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> moar Megados.



Yeah, completely Nordic based there. Makes Xerneas all the more appealing to me.

Gyarados...looks better from the top view than it did from the other shots, but...eh. Probably the worst Mega design honestly.



Chrysanthemum said:


> Delphox fans will be happy to know that she does indeed keep her wand/stick.



<3



BiNexus said:


> I guess MegaShrimp gets stab...Crunch? Sigh.Give _Ampharos_ dragon typing, but not Gyarados?



MegaShrimp 4ever fodder

Not even the Dragon typing can save it. 



Cobalt said:


> Who is going to the Midnight Launch I am!



I enjoy my sleep and Gamestop's 10 minutes away, so no.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Y'all fuckin' up.
> 
> Mewtwo master race, now and forevermore.



This is my bro, right here. <3


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> This is pretty good, and it's updated pretty regularly; the guys at Smogon don't play around.
> 
> Edit:


Actually, there's a pic that's been posted several times here that has all the Pokes so far shown. Just wanted to get another visual of the roster.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Yeah, completely Nordic based there. Makes Xerneas all the more appealing to me.
> 
> Gyarados...looks better from the top view than it did from the other shots, but...eh. Probably the worst Mega design honestly.
> 
> ...



This. Gamestop is maybe about 20-30 minutes by bike for me though, but that's nothing.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

55 hours! 

Tbh, it really didn't feel that long. I have a shitty memory though, so time tends to pass really quickly to me.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Actually, there's a pic that's been posted several times here that has all the Pokes so far shown. Just wanted to get another visual of the roster.



If you're still looking for it: voil?.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Gen 7 for Celtic Germany?


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 9, 2013)

Video of Delphox using its wand.Its really making me reconsider my starter choice 

Edit-And the video has already been taken down


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

fuck, i wanted to see it


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> What do you need?



I just need the Avatar to be 150x150..the signature just needs to be made a little larger.


Superpower+Contrary


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Superpower+Contrary


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> If you're still looking for it: voil?.


Do you have a bigger version of that?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

Malamar


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I just need the Avatar to be 150x150..the signature just needs to be made a little larger.


Do you have the stock? The quality will get even worse (it's not very good as it is) if I make them bigger, especially the sig.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> GOD I HOPE AMAZON DELIVERS ON SATURDAYS



Picking up my copy at Gamestop as soon as it opens.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Superpower+Contrary


Whoa. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> Do you have the stock? The quality will get even worse (it's not very good as it is) if I make them bigger, especially the sig.



Yup here it is.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2013)

2 Days

6 Hours

43 Minutes


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Do you have a bigger version of that?



Skimmed through it, and it seems to have them all I see some spaces missing :/.  This one is decently high quality, but still small, and only showcases .


----------



## Saturday (Oct 9, 2013)

wow can't believe how far we've come


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

The pokedex looks half complete tbh

And what about that poison blog posted before? Was it fake?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

I got this feeling, which I hope comes true, that there might be more Pokemon via DLC. And there's always those secret event legendaries you find through hacking like Meloetta and Genesect.


----------



## NW (Oct 9, 2013)

I predict the Kalos region is actually a huge-ass legendary Pokemon and to catch it you need a Lord Ball (a ball even stronger than Master Ball).


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I got this feeling, which I hope comes true, that there might be more Pokemon via DLC. And there's always those secret event legendaries you find through hacking like Meloetta and Genesect.


Don't expect any hacks for a long time.

The 3DS still hasn't been cracked.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

@*BlazingInferno*: um, have people been able to look at unused code for *3*DS games? I could be totally wrong, but I feel like they haven't.


what kinda move is that?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

Still? Shit. People need to get on it.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Still? Shit. People need to get on it.



 chop chop

I wonder if these games will single-handedly accelerate the cracking of the 3DS. actually, it's more a question of how much.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2013)

this been posted yet?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

Noivern learns Hurricane?  it has exceeded my expectations 

and um... did someone already say what level Sliggoo evolves into Goodra? because I heard it's *level 70*. >.>


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

It is level 70.

Why I dropped him from my team.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

#GengarforUberGenVI But it loses its immunity to spikes...decisions, decisions...

@Blunt--apparently lvling up is much easier due to the Exp. All making a return, so it's not a crazy thought. One of the leakers actually grinded one out before the E4 challenge. I'm definitely going for one!

*Weather apparently stops after 5 turns. This is huge.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJIydIvSSQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

I heard Amaura evolves into Aurorus at level 57.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about their levels.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> It is level 70.
> 
> Why I dropped him from my team.



good grief

how in the world have they tweaked the experience system? I read that leveling was easier (due to a number of factors), but that's still a high number. I wonder if they tweaked the level that other Pokes evolve at now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> I haven't heard anything about their levels.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> B]Weather apparently stops after 5 turns. This is huge.[/B]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJIydIvSSQU[/YOUTUBE]



I don't even know what to say...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Estimated stat spread for Mega Gengar. I suggest you all sit down first. These are all (apart from HP) +/- 5
*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 60
Atk: 65
Def: 80
SpA: 170
SpD: 95
Spe: 130


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

so it's SpA'll max out @ approx. 440 assuming a neutral nature.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Saru said:


> so it's SpA'll max out @ approx. 440 assuming a neutral nature.



439; you were almost right on the money 

Some of these Megas are absolute nukes.



*Encountering Xerneas and ensuing batte*. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEFCyyHT_rI#t=76[/YOUTUBE]

I'm digging its battle music.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> Don't expect any hacks for a long time.
> 
> The 3DS still hasn't been cracked.



Yeah...I was Googling the other day trying to see what the PokeGen creator planned to do. So far, nothing has come up. 

Still, hackers are a dedicated bunch. It may take a long while to crack the 3DS, but it most likely _will_ happen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Saru said:


> good grief
> 
> how in the world have they tweaked the experience system? I read that leveling was easier (due to a number of factors), but that's still a high number. I wonder if they tweaked the level that other Pokes evolve at now.





There you go


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Cobalt said:


>


I see. I think there might be something at work here besides just plain leveling to get it to evolve. IIRC, one of the leakers got his Tyrunt to evolve at level 37 or 38. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Yeah...I was Googling the other day trying to see what the PokeGen creator planned to do. So far, nothing has come up.
> 
> Still, hackers are a dedicated bunch. It may take a long while to crack the 3DS, but it most likely _will_ happen.


Oh, I'm certain it will happen eventually and that these games will spur the movement but they've been going at it for almost 4 years to no avail. I don't expect anything for awhile.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Gen 7 for Celtic Germany?




No, probably Scandinavia, after all, the Norse mythology mons are in the Celtic/Gaelic region, the reverse will probably stand when they make it to the Norse region.





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Yeah...I was Googling the other day trying to see what the PokeGen creator planned to do. So far, nothing has come up.
> 
> Still, hackers are a dedicated bunch. It may take a long while to crack the 3DS, but it most likely _will_ happen.





I think part of them might be waiting for the Pokemon bank to come out and test what they can do as far as sending generated pokemon over to Gen 6.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I think part of them might be waiting for the Pokemon bank to come out and test what they can do as far as sending generated pokemon over to Gen 6.



Ah, didn't think of that honestly. It would be a smart idea though. I thought I read somewhere though that the bank would be able to tell if a Pokemon was generated or not? Thought I saw something about certain IP handles as well. 

Eh, there's holes in everything, it's just a matter of finding it.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Estimated base stat spread: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HP 68
ATK 85
DEF 65
Sp. Atk165
Sp. Def 135
Spe 100




 Effectually as strong as stronger than Blizzard, but can't freeze (?) and increased accuracy. Ignores Sp. Def stat changes too. Seems good.

Word is going around that fire blast got hit too. Seems like all the 120 BP moves are taking hits. ; . y u do dis gamefreak?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Ah, didn't think of that honestly. It would be a smart idea though. I thought I read somewhere though that the bank would be able to tell if a Pokemon was generated or not? Thought I saw something about certain IP handles as well.
> 
> Eh, there's holes in everything, it's just a matter of finding it.


Meh. I'm pretty sure it'll be mostly the same thing as Pokegen. There is no way to tell if a Pokemon was actually caught in game, only that its data matches that of a Pokemon generated by the game itself. Data can always be manipulated, so creating a Pokemon that seems legit but was actually created by a generator is a trivial issue.

And really, if a Pokemon has legal data, it shouldn't matter if it was caught in game or generated. There really isn't a difference.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

They can have it so the game has to generate certain data strand with a ball/in game generator (from breeding)  so it attaches a data key to the pokemon 

I think


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2013)

> _Pok?mon X & Y sold out across Japan as launch approaches_


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Pre-ordered. 


Also, 'Murica.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> Also, 'Murica.



Gov't shutdown. ck

 Sigh.

I gotta run; hopefully someone else can take over updates?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Gening Pokemon leaves some amount of trashdata I believe. Obviously not being as efficient as a normal pokwmon. 

Also there is a huge difference. If you're gening Pokemon for competitive. Just use Pokecheck for what you don't have.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

Hidden Power being nerfed is something I _definitely_ don't like. the other nerfs weren't so bad, but HP already had a low BP. there are some Pok?mon that, without HP, would not be able to function as well (Jolteon off the top of my head). oh well.  it's not a huge nerf, but I feel like some Pok?mon are going to be even more likely to miss out on OHKOs/2HKOs in certain situations now.



St NightRazr said:


> There you go



thanks, bro. I saw that when someone (I think it was either you or alekos, but I don't quite remember) posted the link here. I just thought it was weird that Sliggoo's evolution level was as high as it was. has the level for final stage evolution ever gone past 64? I know Hydreigon was 64, and Dragonite was 55, so maybe they're pushing it each gen. one would also have to consider that Sliggoo/Goomy might have a faster experience "type" than typical Dragon types (e.g. medium fast).



BiNexus said:


> 439; you were almost right on the money
> 
> Some of these Megas are absolute nukes.



this is why I'm not good at math.

yeah. a part of me is worried about the defensive side of things.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

Water/Dragon proof  

[YOUTUBE]zUXoq5RroyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

^ugh. I want to watch that but I don't want to spoil that much of the game. if it is Water/Dragon, many fans who've been yearning for that typing forever will be happy.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Gov't shutdown. ck



We have 8 days until until the country goes to Hell.

We have 3 days until the game comes out.





BiNexus said:


> Estimated base stat spread:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That Special Attack o bby. 

Also, lol. It doesn't really bother me that much though to be honest. Probably wouldn't bother a competitive player either, unless they actually do rely on those attacks (At least recollection they don't, because of lower accuracy.).


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

I swear to God, if I go to Nintendo World on Saturday and they don't have any copies left...


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

If Gamestop doesn't have any when I go Saturday, Hell hath no wrath.

[e] Know what? Fuck it. Preordering to pick up at the store.

Fuck chances.

[e] IT'S NOT AVAILABLE FOR PICKUP


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

If it's not at Nintendo World, I may have to go hunting around the city for a copy. 

But I have a hard time believing that Nintendo's official USA store would run out of copies so easily.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope they have the guides when I go to pick my copy up on Saturday.

I wanna know where all the Mega Stones are and what level everything evolves at. Ain't got no time to wait around for Bulbapedia.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm taking my chances. My plan was to go, get the game and the guide, and 2 shiny Giratina while I was there. So I'll just take my chances and go.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

yeah, maybe preordering would be a good idea.  



Death-kun said:


> I swear to God, if I go to Nintendo World on Saturday and they don't have any copies left...



that would be some bitter irony.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Saru said:


> Hidden Power being nerfed is something I _definitely_ don't like. the other nerfs weren't so bad, but HP already had a low BP. there are some Pok?mon that, without HP, would not be able to function as well (Jolteon off the top of my head). oh well.  it's not a huge nerf, but I feel like some Pok?mon are going to be even more likely to miss out on OHKOs/2HKOs in certain situations now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fast Fact:Gulpin getting to Level 100 requires more experience than Arceus getting to level 100

I shall get 3 Giratina's and reap the bounty of plentiful streetpasses :muahaha

I SHALL  PICK UP Y AT 12 AND I SHALL PICK UP X!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm taking my chances. My plan was to go, get the game and the guide, and 2 shiny Giratina while I was there. So I'll just take my chances and go.



The Shiny Giratinas last til Friday I'm afraid.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

If you're in America, it goes until the 20th or the 22nd.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm taking my chances. My plan was to go, get the game and the guide, and 2 shiny Giratina while I was there. So I'll just take my chances and go.


Why not just pre-order and be sure?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The Shiny Giratinas last til Friday I'm afraid.



Not if you're in America.

20th.


----------



## Saru (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Fast Fact:Gulpin getting to Level 100 requires more experience than Arceus getting to level 100



 well these games never did follow too much logic, I guess

I should be able to get a Shiny Giratina as well. it will come in handy for trading after a few months pass (and the event is long gone), hopefully.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

Oops, I mixed up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> If you're in America, it goes until the 20th or the 22nd.
> 
> 
> Why not just pre-order and be sure?



She cant get a pre-order.

You should be a good boy and give her your copy of X.

Unless you lack a Y chromosome. Unlike yours truly.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The Shiny Giratinas last til Friday I'm afraid.





blunt said:


> If you're in America, it goes until the 20th or the 22nd.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Not if you're in America.
> 
> 20th.



'Murica. 



blunt said:


> Why not just pre-order and be sure?



Because:

> I'm greedy, and would want 1-day shipping which tacks on an additional $10. Same for the guide.

> Gamestop's 10 minutes from my house by car.

> I still need an HD converter cable for my Wii, though I might wait on that.

> I want those Shiny Giratina.

> And Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. /hatersgonnahatesuckit


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> She cant get a pre-order.
> 
> You should be a good boy and give her your copy of X.
> 
> Unless you lack a Y chromosome. Unlike yours truly.


Give her yours. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> 'Murica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-order for in-store pickup. 

You can pick it up at your local store on release day for no charge and have a guaranteed copy.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

Back, yo. 

Estimated stat spread, apart from HP, these are +/- 5: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 HP 65
Atk 150
Def 60
Sp. Atk 115
Sp. Def 60
Spe 115




Gourgeist estimated stat spread: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



70 / 80 / 120 / 50 / 75 / 90




 This is mad cool; I like the Canadian one the best. *Disclaimer:* Not sure if it's 100% legitimate though.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> She cant get a pre-order.



I _can_ preorder, I just can't pick it up at the store. Which is bullcrap.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I _can_ preorder, I just can't pick it up at the store. Which is bullcrap.


That's weird. It let me do in-store pick up with Gamestop.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

And that total is before they tack on the $10 one-day shipping. And that's _per item_. 

I'm just going to have faith that the game'll be in-stock when I get there. I plan on going early anyway, since I have things to do later in the day.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

:33



Ok now some people are saying Mega Gyarados is actually Water/Dark as Seed Bomb was supposedly super effective against him.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a Pokemon game, it'll be there on launch day.

Unless the store people are dicks and won't sell it until Sunday when their sale papers go out or Tuesday when every other game comes out.

Or they say that the game comes out at the start of the next month, as one store told me for Luigi's Mansion 2 (that I had a pre-order for...)




Really, just worry about the eShop collapsing as midnight approaches Friday.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I _can_ preorder, I just can't pick it up at the store. Which is bullcrap.



Oh fine you can have it then.


DAT ZYGARDE.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IdSjChtEY3Y[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds like a remix of the last E4 theme. Let your bitching commence.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2013)

Better than the Gym Leaders theme at least...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> [YOUTUBE]IdSjChtEY3Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sounds like a remix of the last E4 theme. Let your bitching commence.



You must have wax in your ear because they dont sound even similar.

Doesnt even have the bomb noises using a different instrument


----------



## KevKev (Oct 9, 2013)

Mega Gengar's confirmed Ghost/Poison 

Where's your Arceus now, Fairies? 

EDIT: Shadow Tag


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You must have wax in your ear because they dont sound even similar.
> 
> Doesnt even have the bomb noises using a different instrument



It's a thing called an opinion buddy. My opinion. Some of the beats reminded me of it. We all don't hear things the same as others.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

I got ears like a bat son^

Im inclined to the music, I can hear when somethings a remix.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> :33



I really wanna see Honedge and the faceless Pokemon in Amie. That should be interesting.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the gym leader music. Makes me wanna dance.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I got ears like a bat son^
> 
> Im inclined to the music, I can hear when somethings a remix.



As I said, we all don't hear things the same. I'm not saying I'm right and I'm not saying you're wrong.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 9, 2013)

The only music I liked so far was the Champion's, :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

You dont like the trainer battle music? What malarkey is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Mega Gengar's confirmed Ghost/Poison
> 
> Where's your Arceus now, Fairies?
> 
> EDIT: Shadow Tag



Man. I might do something I haven't done in years. I will call every store I know hoping someone would have the game and be willing to break the street date. Not having the game is getting to me.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 10, 2013)

The pokedex seems so half assed/complete


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

I think exactly the opposite. 

There are tons of new Pokemon that I like.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Man. I might do something I haven't done in years. I will call every store I know hoping someone would have the game and be willing to break the street date. Not having the game is getting to me.



Really its having you that broken up about it?

Im even more hyped for Mega Gengar. Why? Because when I send him out he still has levitate then I can go to shadow tag XD 

OH GOD UBERS IS GONNA BE SO MUCH FUN.

Tired of having to SR for competent kyogres to play in Ubers. I have an excuse to finally use my event mons. 

Here read the Iwata Asks and get more HYPED


I couldnt care even less than I do about the pokemon. I've always liked how much time and effort GameFreak puts into the Pokemon games and the shit I can do in them XD

Pokemon were secondary.Discovering them never really did anything, but I do like them XD


----------



## Zorp (Oct 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Who is going to the Midnight Launch I am!



The Gamestop by me isn't having a midnight release.  Something about parents not wanting to bring their kids out that late at night.



Kira Yamato said:


> Picking up my copy at Gamestop as soon as it opens.





9:00 AM for me.  OUT OF MY WAY, CHILDREN.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 10, 2013)

I like all of the pokemon, but a lot of the evolutionary lines don't seem complete.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

KevKev said:


> The only music I liked so far was the Champion's, :/



This gen's champion music? If so where?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 10, 2013)

...I'm so hyped for this. 

Although I'm most looking forward to pikachu actually saying "pikachu". 

Anyways do you think it's pointless for me to preorder them both today? Or do you think the stores will have enough copies?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...I'm so hyped for this.
> 
> Although I'm most looking forward to pikachu actually saying "pikachu".
> 
> Anyways do you think it's pointless for me to preorder them both today? Or do you think the stores will have enough copies?


If Coma's story doesn't just apply to her, the games aren't available for in-store pre-order anymore. 

Might as well try though.

Edit: I just checked my local store again and it is no longer available for in-store pick up either.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> If Coma's story doesn't just apply to her, the games aren't available for in-store pre-order anymore.
> 
> Might as well try though.
> 
> Edit: I just checked my local store again and it is no longer available for in-store pick up either.



Meh might as well try. 

Still I hope the keys pokemon is broken as fuck. It'll be perfect.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad I made in time for that 30% off trade-ins deal @ Gamestop 

Might still be going on for other stores aside from mine, so I'd call it a worthwhile endeavor to check.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> We have 8 days until until the country goes to Hell.
> 
> We have 3 days until the game comes out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Really its having you that broken up about it?



Sorry gaiz


----------



## CA182 (Oct 10, 2013)

You know the best part about a worldwide release?

[sp]No more japanese only glitches. [/sp]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Mega Gengar loses Levitate?

That fucking sucks.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 10, 2013)

guys, my gamestop is opening an hour early on saturday at 8AM. You should calls yours to see if maybe they are doing the same thing. I heard some that arent doing midnight release are opening early.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> Mega Gengar loses Levitate?
> 
> That fucking sucks.



How so?

He has levitate anyway.

When you send him out.
Then uses shadowtag on the bitches with no ground moves


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Gening Pokemon leaves some amount of trashdata I believe.



Actually it's the game that is messy and leaves redundant data. A perfectly gen'd pokemon however, can include the trash bytes normally found in the game as well.

Gen 1~5 pokemon, even pokegen ones, should be transferable just fine. At most, duplicates might get flagged (unless they're a static PID event poke).

That would be kind of funny actually, if all the people that abused GTS cloning ended up losing their pokes. I know a guy who never pokegen'd because he considered it cheating (it is) but was okay with cloning because it exploited a glitch within the game itself. Personally I don't see how it's NOT cheating but whatever >_>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

2 days to go. Trying to secure a rid to Midnight release.

Also why GTS glitch when you can Pok?Check?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

So there's 70 Pokemon, guess I'll just have to look at the mega evos as new Pokemon to cheer me up a little.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

70 is good to me. Not the worst thing that could have happened.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 10, 2013)

Ive already preordered mine. Still waking up early to grab it nevertheless.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2013)

Got dam.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2013)

KidTony said:


> guys, my gamestop is opening an hour early on saturday at 8AM. You should calls yours to see if maybe they are doing the same thing. I heard some that arent doing midnight release are opening early.



That's great. Mines changed their openings to 11:00am 7 days a week!!! 

In any case, I have a ton of errands to run on Saturday since this will be my first day off in over 2 months (not including Holidays). I need to make trips to the bank, grocery store, get a hair cut, get some blood work done. Then I'll some how how stop by my gamestop to pickup the game. xDD


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Midnight release bitches!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2013)

i'll crawl out of the bed in the morning to go get it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Midnight release bitches!



> No ride


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Hyydroooooo


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Hyydroooooo




I'll have to go by foot that morning, but I could use the exercise and it's only a half hour walk so...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2013)

3 days and 2 hours exactly for me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rumor says Coro Coro says MegaTyranitar in X and MegaAggron in Y


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2013)

Awwwwww yeaaaaah


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'll have to go by foot that morning, but I could use the exercise and it's only a half hour walk so...



Pack lots of repels, and don't make eye contact with any trainers on the way, oh and change your underwear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2013)

don't use repels in case a shiny could show up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait for gen 6 dragons are ridiculous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> don't use repels in case a shiny could show up.



First game since Ruby that I won't


----------



## Eternity (Oct 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Pack lots of repels, and don't make eye contact with any trainers on the way, oh and change your underwear.



So...be sweaty, don't socialize, but have some sort of dignity?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you guys go to smogon? Seems MegaGengar gets shadow tag and its SpA is over 160.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Pok?mon X and Y: Region Free?*

[YOUTUBE]0Ck8DQbg9Qg[/YOUTUBE]

Description says the game is recognized but won't boot in a foreign 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2013)

The whole region free thing is kinda pointless at this point considering that you can play the game in almost all of the "major" languages.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Exclusives list*



Heracross is on Y!!!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

So close to release 

I'm getting Y, I'm picking Fennekin and Charmander and I'll be having a lot of fun with all the new Pok?mon I do like =D

I also can't wait to customize my Trainer


----------



## Sanji (Oct 10, 2013)

Y's got better exclusives. Still getting X doe.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Y's got better exclusives. Still getting X doe.


This.                       **


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

lol.so this means Tyranitar's and Aggron's mega stones are in the opposite game 

anyone willing to bet some of the exclusives get Mega Evos too?


----------



## Sanji (Oct 10, 2013)

My brotha'.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Rumor says Coro Coro says MegaTyranitar in X and MegaAggron in Y



Serebii lists Tyranitar as a Y exclusive and Aggron a X exclusive xD

Also the complete regional pokedex:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Serebii lists Tyranitar as a Y exclusive and Aggron a X exclusive xD
> 
> Also the complete regional pokedex:


----------



## Hero (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in love with Dragoo and Krelp's evolution.

I don't understand the point of that ugly rabbit evo being normal ground.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Mime Jr. & Mr. Mime are now part fairy
> Clefairy line, Snubbull line and Togepi line have been retyped as Fairy rather than Normal


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

you guys heard about that inverse battle?


----------



## Hero (Oct 10, 2013)

Zygarde is a mess though 

And I've heard of the inverse thing. It's a pretty cool concept I like a lot.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Oct 10, 2013)

only two more days


----------



## Alaude (Oct 10, 2013)

zyken said:


> only two more days



Can't wait


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 10, 2013)

My god, these 2 days will be torture >.< Picking up the games while at work (I work in a Target Store) but just to add the torture of waiting.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2013)

Someone said that leakers have encountered Heracross in X.


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's a Pokemon game, it'll be there on launch day.
> 
> Unless the store people are dicks and won't sell it until Sunday when their sale papers go out or Tuesday when every other game comes out.
> 
> Or they say that the game comes out at the start of the next month, as one store told me for Luigi's Mansion 2 (that I had a pre-order for...)



I think it's just the fact that Japan sold out already worries me. 

The local Gamestop here is a lovely bunch, I don't think they'd do something like that. Really bites you had to deal with that though.



blunt said:


> If Coma's story doesn't just apply to her, the games aren't available for in-store pre-order anymore.
> 
> Might as well try though.
> 
> Edit: I just checked my local store again and it is no longer available for in-store pick up either.



It's most likely because it's so close to the release date. Still sucks though.



Cobalt said:


> Got dam.



A week late, but easily forgivable with _that_. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Exclusives list*
> 
> 
> 
> Heracross is on Y!!!



HOUNDOUR AND HOUNDOOM.

I have made the right choice. 



RPG Maker said:


> Serebii lists Tyranitar as a Y exclusive and Aggron a X exclusive xD
> 
> Also the complete regional pokedex:



<3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



I like this design better, but the female form is attack focused..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Someone said that leakers have encountered Heracross in X.



In some of the more recent games, some version exclusives become available in the other game once you beat the Elite Four.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you guys heard about that inverse battle?


?          **


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

a video.. spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]f8aNCxRAvaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> I like this design better, but the female form is attack focused..



I'm picking the boy regardless. He's too cute to pass up.


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> a video.. spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*
KANTO BATTLE REMIX * 

Not even sorry for sharing this. This is just incredible. *MASSIVE SPOILERS AHEAD.
*
Xerneas introduction + battle:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]oEFCyyHT_rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> a video.. spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



>Surfing
>Encounters Moltres

Wut, lol. Awesome, regardless though


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 10, 2013)

*Aggron in X and Tyranitar in Y but their Mega Stone is in the opposite version.
*


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> *Aggron in X and Tyranitar in Y but their Mega Stone is in the opposite version.
> *



Genius marketing.

They even upgraded their version exclusive marketing. X and Y are the real deal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5zH6ZF9Wt6M[/YOUTUBE]

Ash went with water type this time around


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2013)

They both look so amazing.


----------



## lacey (Oct 10, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> *Aggron in X and Tyranitar in Y but their Mega Stone is in the opposite version.
> *



These guys look fucking boss. 



Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that Moltres flees the battle implies that it's similar to the legendary dogs, etc. where you have to track them down. Therefore, encountering them over water isn't that much of a surprise.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

Mega Tyranitar looks so ballin' and Ash is a member of #teamfroakie. 

I wonder, if and when Pok?mon finishes, they're going to say all of his journeys spanned over the course of one year? Isn't he still like 10? I haven't followed the show since Johto.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2013)

Any news for Mega Pinsir? I know Heracross is already confirmed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

I feel like Ash is taller now in that Opening and I watched one of the trailer of the anime and it seem the new chick Knows him since he was a kid..


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Any news for Mega Pinsir? I know Heracross is already confirmed.



seeing how he's Heracross's counterpart in the exclusives list,very likely to happen


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

> -Mega Aggron
> -Increased Stats
> -Filter
> -Pure Steel type
> -FUCK


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> seeing how he's Heracross's counterpart in the exclusives list,very likely to happen



Dammit I hate choosing between those two


----------



## Alaude (Oct 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> a video.. spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 that is awesome 






RPG Maker said:


> *Aggron in X and Tyranitar in Y but their Mega Stone is in the opposite version.
> *



They both look awesome


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

dem starters


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

guys


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

lucky save spammer


----------



## KidTony (Oct 10, 2013)

everything looks better once we get official artwork


----------



## GMF (Oct 10, 2013)

Wonder how many resets that took...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

*Mega Tyranitar confirmed to be Dark/Rock; retains Sand Stream.*

*Mega Aggron becomes pure steel; gains Filter (equivalent to Solid Rock).*

Looks-wise: MegaTar all the way, but Mega Aggron Meggron  seems better overall.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 10, 2013)

​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Chesnaught still looks wretched

Anyway.

Whats the inverse battles thing?

AWW YEAH Y HAS MANETRIC.


X has Mightyena, cool.

Hmm Mega Tyranitar has more weaknesses now eh.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

oh Peta 

Inverse Battle is where the type effectiveness is reversed or something.

eg,Grass is SE vs Fire,and Electric resists Ground


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Somebody's gonna have to trade me a Larvitar. 



alekos23 said:


> oh Peta
> 
> Inverse Battle is where the type effectiveness is reversed or something.
> 
> eg,Grass is SE vs Fire,and Electric resists Ground


Oh shit. Is it like an ability or something?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> Somebody's gonna have to trade me a Larvitar.
> 
> 
> Oh shit. Is it like an ability or something?



apparemtly it happens only once in the game vs a single Psychic trainer in the game.once per day anyway.they may be tasting the waters here.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

****Note that this is still just conjecture.*** *

This is a list of trademarks Nintendo filed in 2012; it started going around c. June of this year: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




    **Charizard, **Blastoise, *Gengar, **Kangaskhan, Pinsir, Jynx, *Gyarados, *Aerodactyl, **Mewtwo
    **Ampharos, Scizor, Houndoom, *Tyranitar, Heracross
    *Gardevoir, **Absol, Medicham, Banette, Latias, Latios, *Aggron
    *Abomasnow




The ones I've given asterisks are what we have for confirmed Megas; the ones with 2 were ones that were known to have Mega forms when the list first began circulating around. I, for one, believe this to probably end up being completely true in the coming months. This list excites me greatly 

Note: I realize there are some Pok?mon missing from the list that we know have received Mega forms; most believe that they filed for those trademarks separately.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

i'd add a symbol next to Houndoom,Pinsir and Heracross too.

the exclusive list kinda foreshadows it


----------



## GMF (Oct 10, 2013)

I wonder if you'll be able to catch Xerneas or Yveltal shiny, IIRC you couldn't catch shiny Zekrom or Reshiram in black/white right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2013)

I had that list for a long time guys.

BUT HOLY
FUCK

MEGA

AGGRON

AND 

TYRANITAR


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i'd add a symbol next to Houndoom,Pinsir and Heracross too.
> 
> the exclusive list kinda foreshadows it



Don't Jynx it 

Inverse battles sound freaking cool.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2013)

Latias and Latios wouldn't surprise me either, as they're like exclusive in every game they're catchable in.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

Chesnaught looks a little cooler in the official artwork. I was just thinking, next gen, GF should make fusion types, like Fire+Rock or Ground= Magma. Do it GF.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 10, 2013)

Shiny Greninja


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Shiny bunnelby is dope^


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> *Aggron in X and Tyranitar in Y but their Mega Stone is in the opposite version.
> *




Mega Aggron look the shit.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Shiny Greninja looks awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Pok?mon facts - 30 little known pieces of trivia from the classic franchise*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh hey we can do 4 player matches D


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



I wonder if there is a Dominican Republic one


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>


Wait so they have different designs depending on where you live?That's pretty interesting


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

i wanna see Russian Vivillon


----------



## Saru (Oct 10, 2013)

Mega Gengar gets Shadow Tag 

and ST Chandy was never released


----------



## Vermin (Oct 10, 2013)

i wish i lived in finland 

icy snow one is so pretty


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 10, 2013)

they ruined chesnaught 

fighting and grass wtf


----------



## Eternity (Oct 10, 2013)

Living in norway, I can trade the ones I catch with the ones I need.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

apparently there's a chance the starter gender ratio of this gen is 50/50


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Al-Yasa said:


> they ruined chesnaught
> 
> fighting and grass wtf



wtf? so that means he is weak to Flying type 4X?


----------



## GMF (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> apparently there's a chance the starter gender ratio of this gen is 50/50



Good, that'll make trying to get a good nature easier later on.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

bad guy plot.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _actual spoiler here_ 



In pokemon X team flare uses a device to steal the lifeforce of all the pokemon in pokeballs, they plan to use Xerneus to make themselves Immortal and then they will take over the world

In Y they use the same device. They plan to use the power of Yveltel to launch a magic nuke that will kill most living things on the planet, then they will rule over the shattered remains of the world.










dem version differences


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> apparently there's a chance the starter gender ratio of this gen is 50/50



I never got why they were always so skewed toward Male; probably breeding reasons. 

I also heard this leak, in addition to what their Hidden abilities allegedly are (i.e. not confirmed yet) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Delphox line--Magic Coat. Halves damage from special attacking moves.

Greninja line--Protean. Changes type to last move used (of your own).

Chesnaught line--Guardian. Increases defense 1 stage each turn.




Chesnaught's is easily the best one in my opinion. Greninja's I'm not sure how it would work, as it is dual typed and Delphox's gives it respectable bulk. Take this with a grain of salt as this information is not yet completely confirmed.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2013)

To soft-reset for Shiny Fenneken...hmm, decisions.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> To soft-reset for Shiny Fenneken...hmm, decisions.



I wouldn't do it: there's a good chance there'll be easier ways to get Fennekin shiny later on (through breeding, for example).

Though, as I've mentioned before, I really wonder how the Matsuda method'll work in X/Y (if it will), because all versions have the ability to turn on all languages.

Maybe the country in which you buy the game's somehow still relevant though.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2013)

I suppose the Masuda method would be in the game, since there's regional Vivillons. (that is if the image is correct) 

Also I've decided to pick the male protagonist, I truly dislike the female design for some reason.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I suppose the Masuda method would be in the game, since there's regional Vivillons. (that is if the image is correct)
> 
> Also I've decided to pick the male protagonist, I truly dislike the female design for some reason.



Yeah I guess.

I wonder if the shiny charm is more easily obtained in X/Y. That'd be great.

Or some other way(s) to make shinies more easily accessible (but not _too_ easily of course).


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

oh my god,pokemon amie,so much potential   



sweet dreams


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2013)

I wonder how Pokemon amie will affect the competitive community


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I wonder how Pokemon amie will affect the competitive community



Petting and loving your Pok?mon might end up being banned in the competitive scene 

NO LOVE ONLY FIGHTING


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

there are some rumours around that your mons get max IV's automatically when in competitive online game


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> there are some rumours around that your mons get max IV's automatically when in competitive online game



*I*Vs? Seriously?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

sorry?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> sorry?



No, no: I was just asking if you really meant IVs.

EVs would be more understandable, as I see it. But if the rumor says IVs then I believe you for now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Holy shit that box art. Looks so awesome.

Shit. Im Getting Y digitally I dont want to buy it physically too ;_:'

GAH I GUESS ILL GET THE STRATEGY GUIDE THEN.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Rocket: Steal Pok?mon!
> Magma: Expand the land!
> Aqua: Expand the sea!
> Galactic: Make a new universe!
> ...






dat plot evolution


----------



## Saru (Oct 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> No, no: I was just asking if you really meant IVs.
> 
> EVs would be more understandable, as I see it. But if the rumor says IVs then I believe you for now



I would think the opposite as max IVs would completely level the playing field and EVs are easier to control

I would love if this were true, but I wonder how HP would work in such a situation 

only bad thing I can think of besides HP getting messed up by something like that is Gyro Ball-ers, TR teams, Rapid Spinners and the like not being able to get their IVs the way they want them. this is all hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Also I've decided to pick the male protagonist, I truly dislike the female design for some reason.


You could just change the haircut and clothes?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Saru said:


> I would think the opposite as max IVs would completely level the playing field and EVs are easier to control
> 
> I would love if this were true, but I wonder how HP would work in such a situation



But max IVs is like breaking boundaries: getting max IVs in-game is basically impossible (the probablity of getting max. IVs = 1/31^6), which evens the playing field in itself.

Especially because EVs are more easily manipulated, taking that out of our hands completely would make sense. Though they did introduce other methods that make this easier already, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

I think it's about time for me to be more active in this section again.

Black and White 1 really placed a damper on my Pokehype and I still haven't played BW2. The little I've seen about XY are very interesting.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> there are some rumours around that your mons get max IV's automatically when in competitive online game



Was confirmed to be false; someone tested with a Pansage on Smogon and compared it to its max stats at lvl. 50 (at which they are set to in game) and they were off.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> You could just change the haircut and clothes?


I know you can change clothes, but you can change the hair style? (Not talking about color)


----------



## Saru (Oct 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *But max IVs is like breaking boundaries: getting max IVs in-game is basically impossible (the probablity of getting max. IVs = 1/31^6), which evens the playing field in itself.*
> 
> Especially because EVs are more easily manipulated, taking that out of our hands completely would make sense. Though they did introduce other methods that make this easier already, so I'm not sure.



well, I meant to imply that .pkm file editing programs and RNG'ing kind of throws that out of the window. and neither are particularly hard to master (_though file editing shouldn't be a problem for now_). 

I would agree that breeding on the other hand is quite the endeavor.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2013)

She still has her staff/wand 



Olivia said:


> I know you can change clothes, but you can change the hair style? (Not talking about color)



That you can  They have examples on the site


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

Saru said:


> well, I meant to imply that .pkm file editing programs and RNG'ing kind of throws that out of the window. and neither are particularly hard to master (_though file editing shouldn't be a problem for now_).
> 
> I would agree that breeding on the other hand is quite the endeavor.



I agree. But making it an official part of the game is still breaking a boundary imo.

But I'm reading it's confirmed false, so I guess it's moot. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> She still has her staff/wand



Delphox is awesome.

But so is Greninja.

I'm contemplating picking Froakie again too. Well I'm glad I now really like two out of three starter evolutions instead of none like a week ago.


----------



## Saru (Oct 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> She still has her staff/wand



I wonder if she can regurgitate them like a fire eater.



Scizor said:


> I agree. But making it an official part of the game is still breaking a boundary imo.
> 
> But I'm reading it's confirmed false, so I guess it's moot.



that's true.

aww, man


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

muhahaha!MegaGengar possibly has a friend


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> muhahaha!MegaGengar possibly has a friend




*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome! I really like Banette and this might make it better.


----------



## Saru (Oct 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> muhahaha!MegaGengar possibly has a friend



I don't trust jack squat those NPCs tell me anymore 

not after Challenger's Cave


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I know you can change clothes, but you can change the hair style? (Not talking about color)


Unless the trailers are lying, then yes, you can change the hairstyle.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

You mean how there was supposed to be legendary in that cave  

From what I've read and seen, Flare is hands down the most badass team yet, they're fucking evil and I love that.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 10, 2013)

Zygarde is so cool


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

/insert Sauron joke.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

Omg! Bannette was on that Trademark list! I'm totally believing it now  Mega Latios mofugas

*Also, an NPC mentions that horde battles (where you face 5 Pok?mon at once) have a chance of having a "special ability". I'll try to find a  for you guys. *

There are also various NPCs that refer to the Oceanic Museum,  and an display old lady  that refers to the Ruby anniversary and the Sapphire one. Can you say Hoenn remakes 1000% confirmed?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Team Flare is so damn hardcore lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

and spoilers


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

New mega revealed. Why can't these people just show us already??


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

*Mewtwo encounter and ensuing battle.*

Edit: Great, another confirmed Mega from the list!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

moar vivillons.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2013)

Just another step towards Mega-Latias and Latios.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Charizard, Blastoise, Gengar, Kangaskhan*, Pinsir, Jynx,* Gyarados, Aerodactyl, Mewtwo, Ampharos*, Scizor, Houndoom,* Tyranitar,* Heracross, *Gardevoir*, *Absol, Medicham,** Banette,* Latias, Latios, *Aggron, Abomasnow*




Goood...Goood.....


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

Would a MegaMew look like Mewtwo?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2013)

THE TRADEMARK LIST HAS UPDATED 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Charizard,Gengar,Jynx,Gyarados,*Ampharos,Scizor,Tyranitar,Gardevoir,Medicham,Banette,Abomasnow,Kyogre,Kecleon,Latias,Latios,*Blaziken,Pinsir,Aerodactyl,Houndoom,Groudon,*Kangaskhan,Aggron,Plusle,Minun,Sceptile,* Blastoise,Rayquaza,* Absol, Heracross

As for Heracross is not registered yet (maybe rejected or cancel ?) at the moment, but added it to the list 2 by manual.Stats 600 group member Slaking, Salamence, Metagross and Garchomp are not registered in trademark actually, but Garchomp comes, so not sure Slaking, Salamence and Metagross.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

@TN--don't forget Banette, too. An NPC said that research "suggests" it'll get a mevo too. That's as good as confirming it in my book.

Slaking's mevo: it loses Truant, gains Pick-Up. Nothing else changes.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *Mewtwo encounter and ensuing battle.*



Did anyone get the license plate on that Aura Sphere?

Hot dayumn


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2013)

Where does the X and Y axis meet?

AT THE ORIGIN


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2013)

Still hoping a break from that mold for Mega Raichu...



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I think it's just the fact that Japan sold out already worries me.



They sold out of Animal Crossing New Leaf and you could find that anywhere when it released, at least in the US.

I have no doubts they won't sell out.

I'm not worried, I've got about like seven places to check Saturday, and I'm pretty sure the first place I go to will have it.

So, neither should any of you.



alekos23 said:


> bad guy plot.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So it doesn't matter what it is, it's still Poke'Ragnarok.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

Does Mega Mewtwo X remind anyone of Freiza's first form? I hadn't really thought of it until I saw that video.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2013)

[sp]


			
				[URL=zach110o said:
			
		

> How did you get that Fennekin?


 


			
				utuber6061backup said:
			
		

> Your rival breeds hers and gives u the offspring after u beat the game


[/sp]

Interesting.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup; the rival gives you the starter yours is strong against. Works out for me as I'm #teamfroakie, but I also like Fennekin. Note that it is a trade, but she'll take any Pok?mon. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Champion also trades you a Ralts holding a mega stone for any Pok?mon. I'll see if I can find the source I saw.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't wait to get my Greninja


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

oooh.she's cool to do that :33


anyway,this gen its "Gotta catch all Vivillons" instead of "Gotta catch them all" eh?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks Like I'm breeding Vivillons.

I want them all.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2013)

I've decided that this will be my first run in a long time going without any online/guide help

Adventure Time


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Looks Like I'm breeding Vivillons.
> 
> I want them all.



I believe the patterns are region locked. I fear you may have to comb the GTS for them.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I can't wait to get my Greninja



You and me both.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

lol.maybe the Vivillon patterns are real world weather based


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I believe the patterns are region locked. I fear you may have to comb the GTS for them.



And I heard that when breeding, the babies take the father's pattern.

If that's true, then I stand by what I said: I'm breeding Vivillons.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Where does the X and Y axis meet?
> 
> AT THE ORIGIN



Nice .

You know something else interesting about Origin? It has a cave in *Hoenn* 

edit: *More move nerfs and a buff:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Serebii has confirmed that flamethrower, thunderbolt, ice beam and surf have all been dropped to 90 power. Will-o'-Wisp's accuracy upped to 85%.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

Only by 5 huh, no biggy.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yup; the rival gives you the starter yours is strong against. Works out for me as I'm #teamfroakie, but I also like Fennekin. Note that it is a trade, but she'll take any Pok?mon.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm gonna get a Chespin post game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Shinny Meowstic


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Shinny Meowstic


:sanji       **


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2013)

Well looks like I'll get a Fennekin post game since I'm getting Froakie


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *Mewtwo encounter and ensuing battle.*
> 
> Edit: Great, another confirmed Mega from the list!


Did... did they get exp for _catching_ Mewtwo?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mega Medicham

Ruby anniversary and the Sapphire one


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup; new experience mechanics give you exp when you catch _any_ Pok?mon. Combine that with Exp. All and, well, let's just say grinding is a lot easier.

@Malvingt2--Wow, it's stats look really balanced. And it get's to keep Pure Power 

edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Crits are reportedly doing *less damage*, doing 1.5x normal, instead of 2x. Still waiting on confirmation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2013)

awesome who did those 6th gen sprites?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yup; new experience mechanics give you exp when you catch _any_ Pok?mon. Combine that with Exp. All and, well, let's just say grinding is a lot easier.
> 
> *@Malvingt2--Wow, it's stats look really balanced. And it get's to keep Pure Power *


 yeah very balanced



Linkdarkside said:


> awesome who did those 6th gen sprites?


 no idea, someone from GAF posted it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yup; new experience mechanics give you exp when you catch _any_ Pok?mon. Combine that with Exp. All and, well, let's just say grinding is a lot easier.


considering there over 700 pokemon's that a good thing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2013)

Jesus the anime is making Froakie look badass.
*Mewtwo encounter and ensuing battle.*
Watch 2:11 to 2:35
and
2:42 to 2:55


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 10, 2013)

*Mega Medicham estimated stat spread:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 60 HP / 100 Atk / 85 Def / 80 SpA / 85 SDef / Spe 100 

That's 588 total attack with a *neutral nature* and 656 with a positive. Oh, and it's *physically stronger* than Mega Mewtwo X, nbd.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

so,how much is max attack+Pure power?

around the how many?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2013)

He just said, 588 with a neutral nature and 656 with a positive nature. That's nearly 200 attack more than normal Medicham. 

Nuts


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2013)

ah,sorry,thought Pure Power wasnt accounted for


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

gaiz!

in just over 24 hours, i'll be playing X


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> gaiz!
> 
> in just over 24 hours, i'll be playing X



I'll be playing both


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah same, both for me


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Jesus the anime is making Froakie look badass.
> Abridged
> Watch 2:11 to 2:35
> and
> 2:42 to 2:55



I want that Froakie!


----------



## ElementX (Oct 10, 2013)

"Practically in tears"... 

Froakie? Skrelp? _Gogoat_? 

I realize he's refering to the japanese not the localisation team, but still...come on, you serious?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Have we gotten Gogoat's stats yet?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2013)

Froakie's Hidden Ability is a new ability known as Protean Changes your type to the one of your last move used.  Holy..


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Froakie's Hidden Ability is a new ability known as Protean Changes your type to the one of your last move used.  Holy..


Someone posted that rumor before.

It hasn't been confirmed afaik.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> Someone posted that rumor before.
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed afaik.



Serebii said it was real.


			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> I was just battling in the Battle Maison, as you do when you're testing things.
> 
> I was up against a Froakie and its ability activated. Its ability was Protean. I believe this is its Hidden Ability


----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Serebii said it was real.




So that means Delphox really does take half damage from special attacks.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> So that means Delphox really does take half damage from special attacks.



What hidden ability does Delphox have?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> What hidden ability does Delphox have?


Delphox line--Magic Coat. Halves damage from special attacking moves.

Greninja line--Protean. Changes type to last move used (of your own).

Chesnaught line--Guardian. Increases defense 1 stage each turn.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Delphox line--Magic Coat. Halves damage from special attacking moves.
> 
> Greninja line--Protean. Changes type to last move used (of your own).
> 
> Chesnaught line--Guardian. Increases defense 1 stage each turn.



Wow they all have nice abilities.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 11, 2013)

IT'S THE 11TH

1 DAY

43 MINUTES


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

23 HOURS 44 MINUTES


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Shiny Greninja



*OH MY GOD.*



St NightRazr said:


> X has Mightyena, cool.



...I somehow missed that. And I've realized some things while at work, so uh...

brb redoing my entire team


Modern's _probably_ US. But omfg, Finland gets one, *YES*. Now I just need Ireland and Romania. 



alekos23 said:


> bad guy plot.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy christ.



alekos23 said:


> oh my god,pokemon amie,so much potential
> 
> 
> 
> sweet dreams



Bitch, I'm way ahead of you. 

I was thinking of those things when it was first announced.








































BiNexus said:


> *Mewtwo encounter and ensuing battle.*



I was hoping for an intro cutscene more akin to Xerneas', but I love how he just bumps into it like that haha. 

Still want Mewtwo Y, will trade with anyone who wants the X version. 



BiNexus said:


> Yup; the rival gives you the starter yours is strong against. Works out for me as I'm #teamfroakie, but I also like Fennekin. Note that it is a trade, but she'll take any Pok?mon.



Dammit, that means I get Chespin. )':



Malvingt2 said:


> Shinny Meowstic



I wanna see the boy now. The girl looks gorgeous.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Did... did they get exp for _catching_ Mewtwo?



It was confirmed a while ago that you get EXP now for catching Pokemon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Ha like how you think^

But why're you spoiling the glorious 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ragnarok


  for yourself?


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ha like how you think^
> 
> But why're you spoiling the glorious
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



For me, watching/reading what happens is not the same as actually experiencing it. While the element of surprise is ruined, yes, I'm still able to be fully involved with the game and feel like I'm a part of it. Like everything I do matters somehow.

And that's all I want, all I need.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> moar vivillons.



i wonder if Swarmy will catch them all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

The fresh scent of *adventure*

It quickens within the belly of the beast, the dragon rears its head with vainglorious swagger.

Cant wait for some rail grinding and getting into the meat of the mechanics. Im really glad Nintendo went with a world wide release. Wildly different pokemon with a feeling I've yet to experience with it :>


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, time to sleep off some of these final hours before the game


----------



## Saru (Oct 11, 2013)

^in the Dream World :sleepy


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Pinsir. It's Bug/Flying-type. Its ability is Aerilate which turns Normal-type moves into Flying-type moves.

Via:


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

I know Swarmy will be happy.

Unless he doesn't like the design. 

All I need is Scizor, Latias, and Latios to be confirmed and I'll be happy. But look it, Pinsir is another one of those trademarked pokemon.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Mega Pinsir. It's Bug/Flying-type. Its ability is Aerilate which turns Normal-type moves into Flying-type moves.
> 
> Via:


Oh shit. Pretty cool.

Swarmy gun spooge.


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2013)

So Noivern is confirmed pseudo or what?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Cubey said:


> So Noivern is confirmed pseudo or what?


Goodra is the Pseudo.

Noivern's projected BST is like 530. So not a Pseudo.


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2013)

Wht? Goodra looks like a moron, this is awful.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Wht? Goodra looks like a moron, this is awful.


Goodra looks damn awesome.


----------



## GMF (Oct 11, 2013)

Saw this on Serebii.



			
				WhiteBlair said:
			
		

> HM Dive confirmed, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the abilities look quite good, especially with the moves they learn. I'll repeat myself once again, brilliant job GF.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

she's cool~


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've changed my mind. I'm going to choose Chesnaught. But I'll receive Delphox from my rival later anyway.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

actually ,i think you'll get the one weak to you.so Froakie it is


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh, I thought the rival bred their starter and gave it to you.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

2 more trainer classes.

female breeder


beauty


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2013)

Just under 12 hours left!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> 2 more trainer classes.
> 
> female breeder
> 
> ...


She's carrying a baguette. Of course.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

A bit more news: Whimsicott is part Fairy-type now


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

YEAH! I can get the games today!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

time for a MEGA spoiler


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2013)

Less than a day left. I'm making sure I get all my errands out of the way today and early Saturday so I can have the rest of the weekend to play Pokemon and watch anime. xDD


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

time for another Vivillon post


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Hong Kong and Brazil are the best looking ones, imho. I guess I'll be hunting Vivillions, if only a few. I wish they had made them stronger, though.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

wanna see the Australian one now


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

Nobody going to react to the fact that my gamestop has opened for getting the game? That I will be getting it today?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

where do you live Eternity?you could be useful for finding a new vivillon


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

Norway.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

aww.too bad 


oh snap


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Nobody going to react to the fact that my gamestop has opened for getting the game? That I will be getting it today?


 

edit: The Pok?radar!! I've missed you, friend.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

huh.apparently Honedge evolves by leveling up when beating another Honedge


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> huh.apparently Honedge evolves by leveling up when beating another Honedge



I'm pretty sure it was confirmed to be an evolution triggered by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dusk Stone.




Gonna be away for a while watching PT Theros!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

i want a phantump and a pumpkaboo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

GOTMY COPY

gonna start after dinner ;;; nice surprise after work


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Heracross is so ugly. lol


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

Thousands of people around the world already have the game, and I still have no clue how Team Flare's Leader looks like or what is their true goal.​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

PIKACHU,ATTACK THE HORN!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> PIKACHU,ATTACK THE HORN!



It looks dumb


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

i think the angle is kinda at fault here.

it seems to have those horn things Pinsir did too (dont remember the english term)


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Its face just looks atrocious.



edit: Can I please just see Mega Latios Gamefreak? Please? That's all I want.


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 11, 2013)

Heracross why


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2013)

oh wow didn't imagine mega heracross to look like that. its decent.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

Does Megacross have a giant nose or is it just a weird angle?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> time for a MEGA spoiler



Is that all of 'em or are there more? :33


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2013)

8 hours to go. Not sure if I should sleep.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

My local gamestore's website says they have X/Y 

I'm going to go through the rain now to get either Y or both X & Y


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2013)

I come in to say hi and SPOILERS IN MA FACE!!! 

But whatever. Tomorrow...

It Begins.

EDIT: *1,000th POST!!!!!!!!*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

I got it yesterday! The retail store near my house didn't seem to have any idea about the release date. We grabbed both versions!! 

After a while:

"Hey, do you think we should to go sleep?"

"Why? What time is it?"

"2 am"

 yeah I forgot I'd loose track of time playing it.


*Spoiler*: __ 






My party so far:
-Quilladin
-Pidgetto
-Squirtle
-Pikachu
-Pansear
-Butterfree

I thought we would have more skin choices. lol They have pale, fair and really-tan/black. I feel left out.  My hair choice as medium and black was spot on, though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

new vivilion pattern i got


singapore.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if Future Shop in Canada is doing an early release?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

jungle pattern?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2013)

To be fair to Heracross, it's the angle of the shot that's messing up the horn on its face. Otherwise it looks great, as does Mega Pinsir. 

My girlfriend got the game in the mail this morning, so jelly.  Oh well, I'm still getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

tbh out of all the patterns so far it's the most dull  idk why sg got a jungle pattern there's no jungles out here


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

another Mega Heracross guyz


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> tbh out of all the patterns so far it's the most dull  idk why sg got a jungle pattern there's no jungles out here



How is Singapore a jungle? An urban jungle, maybe.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

prepare yourselves


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2013)

Man, fuck you lucky people.  

I'm house sitting for someone, and I've got nothing for my 3DS with me.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

I got Y AND X:


The hype turns into madness


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

looks awesome


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

He gains the ability: Trace.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

I still have to wait around two days.... FUCK


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

Megalakazam goes full Freud


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

nice lady beard


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Banette


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mega Banette



Already been posted, 2 pages back.

Waiting for tomorrow for he physical copy. Torture


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Banette is really awesome! 

Someone has to find Scizorite already

Wait, that could be me. Brb starting my new Pok?journey


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

Anywhere in Toronto with an Early Release?


----------



## Sanji (Oct 11, 2013)

Me so jelly.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Alakazam went Yamamoto 

or Gandalf.or Dumbledore.or other old dude with beard


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn. 

I have a blastoise and an Alakazam that I'm going to bring from B2 for competitive battle. Who do you think should get the stone? MegaBlastoise or MegaAlakazam? I'm leaning on Blastoise...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Damn.
> 
> I have a blastoise and an Alakazam that I'm going to bring from B2 for competitive battle. Who do you think should get the stone? MegaBlastoise or MegaAlakazam? I'm leaning on Blastoise...



There's a special stone for every Pokemon that has a mega evolution. Blastoise has Blastoiseite, Alakazam has Alakazamite, etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

holy shit Braixen's animation whenever it uses a special attack is sick (tho it only has ember rn)

its so witch like ♥


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Level 16 Megalakazam has 70 special attack.



lol.wonder if this is legit


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Losing Magic Guard isn't worth it in my opinion. Good luck on that Scizorite, Scizor. 

I'm really happy for you all that got the game before release date. But, well, I hate you all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

It seem that Flareon can learn Flare Blitz


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Where are my Mega Latias/Latios?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

i call joking on this


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem that Flareon can learn Flare Blitz


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

This is the trademarked list, right? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Confirmed that's on the list:
*Charizard
*Blastoise
*Gengar
*Kangaskhan 
*Pinsir
*Gyarados
*Aerodactyl
*Mewtwo
*Ampharos
*Tyranitar
*Heracross
*Gardevoir 
*Absol
*Medicham
*Banette
*Aggron
*Abomasnow

Not confirmed on the list:
Jynx
Scizor
Houndoom
Latias
Latios


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There's a special stone for every Pokemon that has a mega evolution. Blastoise has Blastoiseite, Alakazam has Alakazamite, etc.



Yes, but only one can use it during a given battle. I wonder which one I'll chose to hold their own stone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem that Flareon can learn Flare Blitz



Yes finally


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'm pretty sure it was confirmed to be an evolution triggered by
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Doublade evolves with a Dusk Stone.

We don't know what makes Honedge evolve.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 11, 2013)

DAMMIT! I won't be able to get it until Sunday!!


Also Whimsicott and Clefable 


And I'm so excited for the Original Dragon!!!


And maybe being able to get White/Black Kyurem in one game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

I do wonder now if all the Eevees evo got their move poll expanded.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> looks awesome


That means there are more Megas than on the trademark list. 

Mega Dragonite is still possible.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

from Serebii:


> Got a Kangaskhan off the GTS. It was nicknamed though but ah well
> 
> The baby Kangaskhan high fives the mother when the Mega Evolution happens.
> 
> It seems that the second hit of the attack has reduced power, but that makes sense


dem mom and kid


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Doublade evolves with a Dusk Stone.
> 
> We don't know what makes Honedge evolve.



Ah ok, missed the fact that they said Honedge...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

so clooose~

and i still dont have even a 3ds


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 11, 2013)

TOMORROW!!1!



alekos23 said:


> so clooose~
> 
> and i still dont have even a 3ds



Same here, but still hella excited.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








sup dudes?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2013)

This is amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

another Mega I do like


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, that's another one off the list.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

Dang D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

You know what? We do need a Mega Eevee. Make that Normal fool better!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd like Mega Heracross more if it didn't have that nose horn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Heracross looks horrible.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

I was expecting something more Cerberus-esque, but I am not opposed to that look for Mega Houndoom  

And yes; we're getting to the end of the list!! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

with Mega Houndoom confirmed that means Mega Manectric correct?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Now the real question is, if Latias and Latios have a mega-evolution, will it compensate for not holding a Soul Dew?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Houndoom and Alakazam are incredible.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

*Mega Manectric. Manectricis exclusive to Y but Manectite is exclusive to X. It has the ability Intimidate (which activates after Mega Evolution) and is pure Electric.*


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

Manectric Super Saiyan 3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> *Mega Manectric. Manectricis exclusive to Y but Manectite is exclusive to X. It has the ability Intimidate (which activates after Mega Evolution) and is pure Electric.*


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Now the real question is, if Latias and Latios have a mega-evolution, will it compensate for not holding a Soul Dew?



Even more important, is which game is each one in. 

edit: Mega Manectric ain't as cool looking as Houndoom, but ssj3 ain't terrible. Actually, it's more like ssj2; now I hope its in-battle animation has tendrils of electricity crackling around it.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

In love with Mega Manectric design


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

poor Manectric


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Manectric Super Saiyan 3



ALL THE REP.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2013)

AHH! Ok I no longer care about mega spoilers, it'll be while before I find them in-game anyway.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Manectric Super Saiyan 3



LOL. I legit think a lot of the Mega designs were inspired by DBZ and other animes.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm just buying it from eShop Digitally on my Japanese 3DS LL as we speak.​


----------



## KevKev (Oct 11, 2013)

I really hope Typholsion and Starmie gets a mega


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

It's amazing this game has a language option! :33​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

that's it.

if we can get houndoom b4 e4 he's in my time.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2013)

Manectric's Mega evolving takes at least 3 episodes.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2013)

Corocoro has leaked with the official art of more pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> It's amazing this game has a language option! :33​



I can confirm that you can't change language during the game: you can pick your desired language before you start the game.

That's pretty much what the game says when you start it up anyway.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

wat do i believe
went to future shop on phone it says x and y are available in stores
call the store and they say it isn't.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

>putting a version exlcusive pokemon in gone game and it's mega stone in the other

Well played, GF. Well played.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I can confirm that you can't change language during the game: you can pick your desired language before you start the game.
> 
> That's pretty much what the game says when you start it up anyway.



Japanese one has that too, right?​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2013)

13 hours and I'll have the game in my hands.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

KevKev said:


> I really hope Typholsion and Starmie gets a mega



Feraligatr


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> wat do i believe
> went to future shop on phone it says x and y are available in stores
> call the store and they say it isn't.



Online just shows you that your respective store has _stock_, probably in the back. I don't think a big name like Future Shop would break release date and actually put them on the sales floor. I work at a Costco and we've had them for over a week in boxes saying "Do not open before Oct. 12th."


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Online just shows you that your respective store has _stock_, probably in the back. I don't think a big name like Future Shop would break release date and actually put them on the sales floor. I work at a Costco and we've had them for over a week in boxes saying "Do not open before Oct. 12th."



Ah, so I have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2013)

KevKev said:


> I really hope *Typholsion* and Starmie gets a mega



Me too, but that trademark list...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

> List 2 : High potential Mega Pokemon (Trademark process done after B2W2)
> *Charizard,*Gengar,Jynx,*Gyarados,*Ampharos,Scizor,*Tyranitar,*Gardevoir,*Medicham,Banette,*Abomasnow,Kyogre,Kecleon,Latias,Latios,*Blaziken,Pinsir,*Aerodactyl,Houndoom,Groudon,*Kangaskhan,*Aggron,Plusle,Minun,Sceptile,* Blastoise,Rayquaza,* Absol, Heracross
> 
> As for Heracross is not registered yet (maybe rejected or cancel ?) at the moment, but added it to the list 2 by manual.Stats 600 group member Slaking, Salamence, Metagross and Garchomp are not registered in trademark actually, but Garchomp comes, so not sure Slaking, Salamence and Metagross.


updated trademark


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Japanese one has that too, right?​



Yes, you can pick Japanese as your language when you start the game. You can't change it after that anymore though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2013)

they buffed a few weak moves.

struggle bug - 50bp
bubble - 40bp, his multiple targets in horde battles
fury cutter - 40bp
vine whip - 45bp

pretty good overall. i can see why nobody is using fletchling tho the movepool is terrible (using exp all to get some pokes to evolve)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

Still waiting for an Infernape megalution. If it doesn't have one, then I'm calling "waste of time" on the entire mega evolution concept.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yes, you can pick Japanese as your language when you start the game. You can't change it after that anymore though.



That's not what I mean. I'm getting Japanese version of this game, and I hope to have English language selectable XD​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad it doesn't look  like cerberus but still awesome.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 11, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Feraligatr


I was thinking about him too you know 


BlazingInferno said:


> Me too, but that trademark list...


What is this trademark thing you guys are talking about? Only a couple of Pokemon are only going to get Megas? I really hope not, because some Pokemon desperately need them. I mean, Feraligatr is in RU tier 


Pesky Bug said:


> Still waiting for an Infernape megalution. If it doesn't have one, then I'm calling "waste of time" on the entire mega evolution concept.


That'll be interesting to see  I still can't believe Kyogre might get one


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2013)

Most of the megas that have been revealed were trademarked by GF. Some were trademarked around when BW2 came out.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

KevKev said:


> I was thinking about him too you know
> 
> What is this trademark thing you guys are talking about? Only a couple of Pokemon are only going to get Megas? I really hope not, because some Pokemon desperately need them. I mean, Feraligatr is in RU tier



Have a look at my post . I think those have seen it generally believe it to be true with the information we've received recently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> from Serebii:
> 
> dem mom and kid







alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Catching Starters in the wild confirmed?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> That's not what I mean. I'm getting Japanese version of this game, and I hope to have English language selectable XD​



Yes, as it's a worldwide release and the European version has a Japanese text option, I think it's safe to assume that the Japenese version will have an English text option. =)


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Catching Starters in the wild confirmed?



ah,the friend safary eh?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)

Bulbapedia's page.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

Pokemon seen in each route: 

Fan drawn alternate angle of Mega Heracross:


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

My first impressions (without spoilers):
- The game looks great overal
- The friends instead of rivals thing comes off as a nice twist
- The battles are intense and awesome
- The trainer looks cool 
- The menus and status screens look better than ever
- Saving is SUPER fast. This is nice after the 'saving a lot of data..' after using a PC in Platinum (for example)
- Walking diagonally is great
- They kept some of the classic sounds, which really makes it feel like a Pok?mon game despite the great new features and overhauls

Can't wait to play this game some more, but I have a party tonight ()
Stupid social life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Catching Starters in the wild confirmed?



Holy shit. Is that a Wartortle? 

Kalos confirmed for best region dex-wise..


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> My first impressions (without spoilers):
> - The game looks great overal
> *- The friends instead of rivals thing comes off as a nice twist*
> - The battles are intense and awesome
> ...



Excuse me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this the case too with the previous generations? I missed them so I wouldn't say for sure. AFAIK Blue and Silver were the only true _RIVALS_ of the games.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

Games bought:


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 11, 2013)

Probably not a good idea to come on here since I'll be blasted with spoilers.

Still, I just saw the new Mega Evos.

Tyranitar looks fucking amazing. So does Houndoom, but...

Aggron's on a different level


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Games bought:


I HATE YOU GUYS


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 11, 2013)

Fuck, I was gonna hold off on getting the games until I finished House of Hades, but goddamnit I can't wait. 

Fuck.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Fuck all of you, I have to wait about 21 hours before I can pick mine up. 

I hate living in PST. >.>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

I still got 36 more hours


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 11, 2013)

I NEED MONEEEEEEY


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Excuse me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this the case too with the previous generations? I missed them so I wouldn't say for sure. AFAIK Blue and Silver were the only true _RIVALS_ of the games.



well actually, Barry (D/P/Pl) was easily the _rival_.

just not an asshat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Pokemon seen in each route:
> 
> Fan drawn alternate angle of Mega Heracross:



Fanart makes everything better


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I know Swarmy will be happy.
> 
> Unless he doesn't like the design.
> 
> All I need is Scizor, Latias, and Latios to be confirmed and I'll be happy. But look it, Pinsir is another one of those trademarked pokemon.





blunt said:


> Oh shit. Pretty cool.
> 
> Swarmy gun spooge.



YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEES  This makes it up for the lack of bug pokemon in gen 6 

The only thing that ever made me put Heracross next to Pinsir was because he had wings and elytra like a true beetle and now Pinsir has even better one... I don't know what to think... this is AWESOME 

And I like the fact that now that he's part flying he's pretty much Heracross' worst nightmare  Well played Game Freak!

In other news Mega Heracross looks retarded 

That is all.

​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Excuse me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this the case too with the previous generations? I missed them so I wouldn't say for sure. AFAIK Blue and Silver were the only true _RIVALS_ of the games.



It seems the friends are even 'more friends' than ever before in X/Y.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

There is a possibility I can get both copies today.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It seems the friends are even 'more friends' than ever before in X/Y.


To me it looks like this Gen's rivals are Wally x4.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Guess I'm the only one getting the game in 2 weeks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It seems the friends are even 'more friends' than ever before in X/Y.



Are you dating one of them?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

and Swarmy looks mildly excited for the Mega Pinsir i see


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> and Swarmy looks mildly excited for the Mega Pinsir i see



Dude when I first started watching Pokemon as a kid I loved exactly 3 pokemon Parasect, Pinsir and Kabutops. I found out about Heracross later and liked him as well because of his wings and elytra, on the back he looks like a real beetle and I loved that, I didn't even know at the time that Pinsir was based on a stag beetle, his segmented body and color reminded me of pill bugs and silverfish so I assumed he was something like that but never have I dreamed of a time when I will not only see him with wings but with incredibly cool ones! 

I think Mega Pinsir might actually take the spot as my absolute favourite (taken by Durant atm) but I really really want to see some official artwork first because I'm so curious to see how his elytra are situated 


​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Guess I'm the only one getting the game in 2 weeks


At least you'll be getting it. >.<


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

i dont even have a 3DS swarmy.you're very lucky >.>


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 11, 2013)

Shiny Fennekin


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Aww, Shiny Fennekin is adorable. :33


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> At least you'll be getting it. >.<





alekos23 said:


> i dont even have a 3DS swarmy.you're very lucky >.>



Guys I've been saving for quite some time now so I know how it feels I'm not that rich too but since I don't waste money on anything else (except for books and cinema) I decided to spoil myself with this game 

I still can't believe it'll be 50 euro in the store here though  That's almost twice the price on Amazon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

Holy jeebuz, Shiny Drifblim encounter!

Do..

Do I use my remaining Masterball on it?

I'm probably never gonna be using it (the Masterball) anyways, and these things have a habit of.....Exploding.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Thats...a very good question.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

It's yes or no!

Cmon! 

My most recent shiny was a Golduck, and that was a few weeks ago.

GoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGoldenGolden


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am going to pick up my copy after I leave my job.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Holy jeebuz, Shiny Drifblim encounter!
> 
> Do..
> 
> ...



Save the master for the roaming legend!!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

If you aren't going to use your master ball on Mewtwo, Moltres, Articuno, Zapdos, X, Y, Z (I'll probably misspell their names >.>) or any other 'hard to catch' legendary, then go for it. 

But as Nexus said, there are roaming legendaries.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Save the master for the roaming legend!!



_what_ roaming legend?

I'm playing White.

@Olivia:

I aint need to use MasterBall on no frikkin Legendary 

I do it the 'ole fashioned way.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Shiny Fennekin


Dafuq is up with all these Shinys?

The encounter rates must have gone waaaaaaaaaaaaay up.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _what_ roaming legend?
> 
> I'm playing White.



 Well then. Go for it  

edit: Oh, just remembered the roaming genie...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

/Master Ball go!

....

_MY PRECIOUS!!!!_


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

You should have said you were playing White. 

I thought you were one of those bastards that got the game early.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

I didn't think Drifblim was encounterable (?) in-game as-is (as a Drifblim) in X/Y :1


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Seven more hours to go.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Seven more hours to go.



Hah. Mother 3.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

inb4 I encounter another Explode-prone shiny


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 11, 2013)

I wonder why Gary is in Kalos, and why, after so many(?) years, still says the same thing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

Because he's Gary Mutha'fuckin' Oak, that's why. 

Also, it's been awhile, gimme a hug. :33


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 11, 2013)

Another shiny


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Fuck all of you who have the games already.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

I just noticed that Parasect and Leavanny aren't in the pokedex for either X or Y...


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

U mad Erio? :ho


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Fuck you Eternity!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, what did you say? I couldn't hear you over the FACT THAT I HAVE THE GAMES ALREADY!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Battle me!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2013)

Sure, let me get my Fennekin firs...oh wait.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

dat Frogadier of mine ​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

lol german


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Alright, so on the original trademark list there is only Jynx, Latios, and Latias left. >.>


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

But will Pesky Bug rejoice?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

what do you want Pesky?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> what do you want Pesky?


Mega Infernape.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

well,its probably like Blaziken in this case


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Speaking of which, Abomnosnow is the only one confirmed from region four, right?

 /inb4hesactuallyfiveandmymemoryisshitty


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Mega Infernape.


Well we've gotten 3 new Megas that weren't on the trademark list so anything is possible.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh my god. Mega Infernape would make me die. 

Mega Jirachi though.


----------



## GMF (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> lol german



Great, gonna have to deal with MEGA Bullet punches...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

maybe it loses the steel type


----------



## GMF (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> maybe it loses the steel type


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Scizor!!! 

Must. See. Stats.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Chainsaw hands


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't wait until Mega Meganium 
Chikorita fans, rejoice.​


----------



## Hypemaster (Oct 11, 2013)

still waiting on my mega typhlosion


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

through 6 generations Infernape is my favorite starter, and favorite of the fire types.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> maybe it loses the steel type


ZOMG!!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

ability is still Technician too!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

So it looks like the Champion is a cheat. 
Using a Level 66 Goodra, when it evolved at 70.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

I would laugh so hard if Mega Scizor is bug/fire


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

So many forms for the ugliest butterfly pokemon


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

dont hate on Vivillon 

Squall looks the best to me.


river pattern is the Australian one apparently.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 11, 2013)

I am not liking shiny Helioptile.It looks like it got a really bad sunburn

Mega Scizor is awesome


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

By the way, anyone else picture Scizor megavolving via a Power Rangers transformation sequence? In my mind Scizor's always been a henshin warrior.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 11, 2013)

Clearer picture from Serebii.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Clearer picture from Serebii.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor already looked like that though


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> I am not liking shiny Helioptile.It looks like it got a really bad sunburn


Actually, that kinda fits with its abilities- Dry Skin, losing HP in sunlight, and Sand Veil, sandstorm usually means desert which always means HOOOOOT.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Scizor already looked like that though



Yeah but now he has the long boots


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Pincers with eyes > Chainsaw hands.

*Estimated stat spread for Mega Scizor:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



70/150/140/65/100/75


----------



## Hypemaster (Oct 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I would laugh so hard if Mega Scizor is bug/fire



lol                                                .


----------



## KevKev (Oct 11, 2013)

Mega Scizor huh. Not bad.

Mega Lucario has better bullet punches tho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

time to play


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Why are you all getting X, I thought Yvetal was more popular...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> time to play


go away


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2013)

Just a few more hours for my copy :33

I don't remember being this hyped for a pokemon game before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> go away



I shall


----------



## KevKev (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm doing okay without having Pokemon X and a 3DS yet 

I just realized why we haven't gotten Pokemon Colosseum for GenV was because of this game coming out


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Naming my Scizor 'Him'


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 11, 2013)

Still have 8 hrs to go. 

And have clinicals tonight too...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I shall


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

so cute


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Why are you all getting X, I thought Yvetal was more popular...



i prefer Yvetal but X have the better exclusive and of course the Mega Mewtwo X and Mega Charizard X.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 11, 2013)

Shiny Honedge


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Shiny Honedge


WUT IS MY LIFE RIGHT NOW

I CANT


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Shiny Honedge



I shall name it Saika.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

According to Serebii, the Legendary Birds automatically flee before you can select a move.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> According to Serebii, the Legendary Birds automatically flee before you can select a move.


how do you catch them then?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

Blo...

Mean L...

Wobufett's Shadow T...

Arena Tr...

.....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2013)

Curse some of you guys for having the game early. No place near me will sell the game until tomorrow.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 11, 2013)

shiny meowstick is fabulous.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

got a text message from Gamestop:

Blablabla Midnight Release bla bla bla.

then:
"10 PM to finalize payment"

I already have a copy reserved, so I'm hoping this means that if I choose to go to the midnight release (which i wont, I needs my sleep), I have til' 10 to pay for it. 

Or, this means I have to pay for it by 10pm TONIGHT to get it _later_ tomorrow.


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2013)

This will be the first time I get a Pokemon game at around the same time as everyone else. Maybe that's why I'm so excited.

All these new spoilers, gaah makes me more pumped for the game. Decided to get involved in a "Pokemon Adventure Challenge" over on Tumblr, pretty stoked about that too. 

Getting it first thing tomorrow morning. (:


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> got a text message from Gamestop:
> 
> Blablabla Midnight Release bla bla bla.
> 
> ...


I got the same message and called them about it.

It's just a way to get people who pre-ordered in and out of the store quicker (when you pay at 10, they give you a call number, hand you your game and send you on your way) for the midnight release. You can still pick up your game tomorrow.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

I wish my gamestop had a midnight release, but it's a small gamestop so it will never happen.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

ach. wunderbar.

edit: this just in:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Approximately 90% of Drifblim's go "Fuck it" and Explode when their health goes below a certain point.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ach. *wunderbar*.


that's one of my favorite words


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 11, 2013)

picking up preorder of Y tonight at Walmart,   getting X if they have extras
can't wait


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

WHO HERE ORDERED Y AND IS GETTING IT TONIGHT?

IMA NEED A SKRELP


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 11, 2013)

You know, I wonder something... Will Z, if we get a Z and most likely we will unless they want to pull another B2W2 on us again, will they have Mega Evolutions exclusive to that game too?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> that's one of my favorite words



and it's probably a sexual thing.

Get away from me, pervert.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 11, 2013)

Let's all celebrate the fuck out of this game


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> and it's probably a sexual thing.
> 
> Get away from me, pervert.


nop

heard it from Inglorious Basterds, best part of the movie (except at the end when they guy outside the movie theater on the bike gets blown away)

i say it all duh time


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

anywho.

Turns out that the shiny Drifblim I caught was of the Jolly Nature, with Aftermath. 

Not bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

People already getting shinies.. that's it, I am going home..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Everyone, pay your respects to gamefreak at the Obon Festival!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

tmr

TMRRRR


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

2 hours 

just 2 more hours


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2013)

Just fifteen more hours.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> People already getting shinies.. that's it, I am going home..



wait!

Have you embraced the Fluffiness?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

So I got a Pikachu...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> wait!
> 
> Have you embraced the Fluffiness?



 **


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome said:


> Just a few more hours for my copy :33
> 
> I don't remember being this hyped for a pokemon game before.



Me neither. X/Y truly is looking amazing. :33

I kinda wish there's a Mega evolution for every starter, to be fair. And I'm probably the only one who wants a Mega-Shaymin too.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)

1 1/2 hours for me 

Then I'll join in the picture posting.

Or maybe I'll be one of those people who resets their game 2,000 times to try and get a Shiny starter with shitty stats. Though I would likely reset the game enough times to get a starter with a good nature.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2013)

Supposedly my local gamestore opens in half an hour, but I don't know if he'll be handing out preorders then. I just know he's opening the store early to keep people out of the cold. Not sure if I should leave in half an hour or an hour


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> **


Well?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

What did I say? Froakie murdered the poll.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

I CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME AND GLORY OF AEGISLASH


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 11, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

